# Liam - A new chapter



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i feel like now that my show is out of the way and i am not intending to compete till 2016 where i'll go into the Mr's classes and probably do the u90's. I thought it would be useful to start a new journal showing how the next 18 months or so go. As i have started doing quite a bit of online coaching i am going to be trying out new training, diets, PED cycles so that i can be the guinea pig and hopefully from this learn new techniques and training and diet plans thats may help not only myself but also my clients.

a little bit of my training and competing history.

I started taking an interest in the gym when i was about 21 when my dad made a comment of how out of shape i was looking. See pic below










Trained on and off for a few years and decided to do my first mock prep for a holiday 3 years ago. At start of prep i looked like this

















and 10 weeks later was this

















i used Scott Francis for the last few weeks of prep and after that never looked back really as training and diet changed completely and decided to do my 1st comp in June 2013 the UKBFF Cumbrian and did Classics. I start prep at 100kg and stepped on stage at 77kg 12 weeks later. it was easily the hardest and brutal thing i've ever done and when i got off stage i never wanted to compete again even though i won.

















So 6 months of stag do's and partying i decided that maybe it was time to compete again and the idea at 1st was to do the u90's and be on stage with my good mate @Bad Alan. Anyway i started smashing the gym and became fully focused on getting on stage but when it came to prep i was dropping weight quick and new that i wouldnt be the biggest lad in the u90's so wanted a fighting chance so went back to the classics at Leeds which was about 6 or 7 weeks ago.

I started prep at 103kg and came in at 81kg. prep was hard but not as hard as last year as i knew my body so much better and also having a supportive missus helped massively even if we did have our ups and downs throughout it.































as you can see from my pic before i went on stage i think i had become too drained and flat and lost the fullness especially to my legs. I had always said to Scott and my mates that i wanted to be in the best condition that i could be and the most shredded and i think i achieved that but i think it was detrmental to my placing at the show. I finished 4th from 14 and the feedback was that supposedly i was too lean for the classics, which i wish i'd know a week before as i would of eased off on cardio and upped food a little, but you live and learn and am not bitter one bit and am proud of how i did as i did what i wanted.

Anyway since the show i obviously ate a sh1t load and gained weight quick which i then dropped and got back down to 88kg before i went away with the lads last wednesday. I got back saturday evening and have been stuffing myself silly wanting to get all the cravings and everthing out of the way so from monday i can hit my new training and diet hard. i still feel fcuked from the holiday as we all caned it but i think i'm feeling it all from what i've put my body through the last 5 months or so.

So as of this morning i am weighing 97KG which knowing my body will be back down to about 91-92kg by monday as i am back eating properly again and not full cakes (literlly ate a full velvet cake covered in butter cream yesterday in 15mins. still hungry after it!).

Plan from monday is to follow this diet

6 egg whites

100g oats

2 scoops whey

meal 2

200g lean red meat / white fish/ chicken / turkey

sweet tattis or brown rice

veg

meal 3

as above

meal 4

whey shake or maybe a TPW whey and oats bar

PWO

shake with 100g oats and 6 egg white or maybe some high gi carbs

meal 6

250g steak or fish or whatever i protein i am fancying

maybe bulgar wheat / rice/ cous cous / sweet tatties / white potato

spincah / mushroom or whatever veg i fancy

meal 7

TPW dessert mousse with sugar free jelly

or protein shake

at the moment fats are kept quite low but once i hit plateus these will be added in instead of too many extra carbs.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

training this week will be high volume with cardio after weights each evening and double cardio weekends.

from monday i am wanting to try a 4 day upper/lower body split as cannot remember the last time i did this. its nothing ground breaking but i will be adding bits to it from what i've learned over the years and also am starting to read up on Ben Pukalskis M140 training and will see if i can throw any of that in. for the moment its going to be

Monday - Upper 1

Bench Press: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

Bent Over Row: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

Smith press to nose: 3 sets of 10, 1 set of 6

Bicep Curl: 4 sets of 10-12 reps

Rope Tricep Pull-downs: 4 sets of 10-12 reps

Tuesday - Lower 1

Front Squat: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

SLDL: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

DB walking Lunges: 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Lying Hamstring Curl: 3 sets of 15 reps, 1 set of 6

Wednesday - Cardio / calves

Thursday - Upper 2

Incline Bench Press: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

weighted pull ups: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

Barbell Shoulder Press: 3 sets of 10-12 reps

DB incline flyes 3 sets of 12

seated lateral raises: 3 sets of 10-12 reps, 1 set of 6

Weighted Dips: 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Friday - lower 2

Leg press: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

Rack pullst: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

Leg extensions FST: 7 sets of 10 reps

Seated Hamstring Curl FST: 7 sets of 10 reps

Saturday - double cardio and extra arms and calves

sunday - cardio

Each set will be to failure and i'll add in either a drop set, a negative, partials or forced reps to ensure that i'm well and truly done.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

In first....boom! Good luck with this mate :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

In 

Last journal was a great read mate!! Was at Leeds and thought you were definitely top three, looked awesome mate!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> In first....boom! Good luck with this mate :beer:


Cheers mate! Going to be trying a lot of different training methods and PED's and diets so any input i'd appreciate as i suppose you know a bit 

You good pal? not been reading many journals but gonna try and be on here a little more now


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> In
> 
> Last journal was a great read mate!! Was at Leeds and thought you were definitely top three, looked awesome mate!!


Cheers pal, got told that off a lot of people but end of the day it's down to the judges. as said i'm not bitter about it and after i seen the top 6 at the Brits there was no point in me turning up anyway haha!

You should of come and said hello if you seen me! I spoke to @Sean162 there and also @sxbarnes breifly so would of been to see you mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and on a PED front i am now on a cruise for probably after i get back from thailand in the new year then thinking a 6 week blast with test, dbol and tren a. i am tempted with NPP though instead of tren a but i just love tren a.

Also if i can afford it i want to run Hyge 4ius 4 times a week before bed


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, got told that off a lot of people but end of the day it's down to the judges. as said i'm not bitter about it and after i seen the top 6 at the Brits there was no point in me turning up anyway haha!
> 
> You should of come and said hello if you seen me! I spoke to @Sean162 there and also @sxbarnes breifly so would of been to see you mate


Yeah that Owen Powell who won the classics class really has got a great physique.... can do a proper zane-esque vacuum pose aswell!!

Only saw you from a far bud or would have done 

What's current plan PED wise?

Training to be periodised based on feel/PED usage??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate! Going to be trying a lot of different training methods and PED's and diets so any input i'd appreciate as i suppose you know a bit
> 
> You good pal? not been reading many journals but gonna try and be on here a little more now


Haha cheers mate.....i think 

What PED's you looking to explore? Im all good mate, weighing 116.6kg first thing in the morning and strength is through the roof so all good with me mate, will be good to see you online more :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

so sexy xxxx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

In :thumb:

Good luck


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah that Owen Powell who won the classics class really has got a great physique.... can do a proper zane-esque vacuum pose aswell!!
> 
> Only saw you from a far bud or would have done
> 
> ...


Yeah mate Owen was awesome! Proper classical physique and what i aspire for really as i love Frank Zane's.

Currently doing 0.5mg sus e7d and that's it. want a good break. was going to do PCT but decided against it and will do it next year.

training will be periodised i think. like i said i'm going to be trying new things and just seeing how i feel and how i seem to respond and recover. I want to start hitting more PBs so some sets may be dropped down to just 4 reps to get strength up. Hopefully i'm going to enjoy playing around with it all without any pressure of a show any time soon


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha cheers mate.....i think
> 
> What PED's you looking to explore? Im all good mate, weighing 116.6kg first thing in the morning and strength is through the roof so all good with me mate, will be good to see you online more :beer:


Not sure really mate. I dont like massive doses of gear so probably like a g of test and 700mg tren a and 50mg dbol for 6 weeks. Even interested in seeing what i get from the higher tren to test ratio some seem to like. have you tried that?

yep i'll be around to give you more abuse!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> so sexy xxxx


Plan is to get sexier xxxx


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> In :thumb:
> 
> Good luck


Cheers mate! Be keeping tabs on you and the rest of you lot on here more! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Not sure really mate. I dont like massive doses of gear so probably like a g of test and 700mg tren a and 50mg dbol for 6 weeks. Even interested in seeing what i get from the higher tren to test ratio some seem to like. have you tried that?
> 
> yep i'll be around to give you more abuse!


700mg Tren A is a fairly sizeable dose to me haha! I wouldnt bother with higher Tren over Test, i think like most things in bodybuilding like that its just a fad. Stick with what works mate, its very simple, obviously some people will get on better with some compounds but thats about it.

Haha look forwards to it


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Subbed.......

Thats awesome progress right there mate.....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate Owen was awesome! Proper classical physique and what i aspire for really as i love Frank Zane's.
> 
> Currently doing 0.5mg sus e7d and that's it. want a good break. was going to do PCT but decided against it and will do it next year.
> 
> training will be periodised i think. like i said i'm going to be trying new things and just seeing how i feel and how i seem to respond and recover. I want to start hitting more PBs so some sets may be dropped down to just 4 reps to get strength up. Hopefully i'm going to enjoy playing around with it all without any pressure of a show any time soon


All sounds good buddy 

Really like the idea of short strength phases off season... Makes the hypertrophy phases much more effective IMO!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> 700mg Tren A is a fairly sizeable dose to me haha! I wouldnt bother with higher Tren over Test, i think like most things in bodybuilding like that its just a fad. Stick with what works mate, its very simple, obviously some people will get on better with some compounds but thats about it.
> 
> Haha look forwards to it


Actually it is to me! thinking about it i probably only done 450mg at the most so maybe 700mg might be pushing it! Yeah probably will stick to the higher test to tren ratio. got about 12 weeks to think about it yet anyweay


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Michael81 said:


> Subbed.......
> 
> Thats awesome progress right there mate.....


cheers pal, hopefully i keep you interested throughout this!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> All sounds good buddy
> 
> Really like the idea of short strength phases off season... Makes the hypertrophy phases much more effective IMO!


yep i'm thinking 6 weeks heavy strenght phase and then 6 weeks hypertrophy. reason for this is that i will be training 4 times a week in thailand but due to the heat i wont be able to go balls to the wall and be lifting to my max potential so more hypertrophy style training


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Subbed good luck dude

What labs do you run? & daily kcals?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> yep i'm thinking 6 weeks heavy strenght phase and then 6 weeks hypertrophy. reason for this is that i will be training 4 times a week in thailand but due to the heat i wont be able to go balls to the wall and be lifting to my max potential so more hypertrophy style training


Some great hypertrophy techniques from Ben pakulski aswell mate so wise move implementing his stuff


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! Good luck! :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> yep i'm thinking 6 weeks heavy strenght phase and then 6 weeks hypertrophy. reason for this is that i will be training 4 times a week in thailand but due to the heat i wont be able to go balls to the wall and be lifting to my max potential so more hypertrophy style training


hotel gyms i went to were air conned up to the max lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

in for the next stage of the journey mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hotel gyms i went to were air conned up to the max lol


hotel gyms in bangkok should be good as staying in these two

VIE Hotel Bangkok Home - VIE Hotel Bangkok

Furama Silom - Furama Silom, Bangkok

then staying here for 3 nights

The L Resort Krabi, Living Lifestyle Resort in Ao Nang

and theres a gym 600m away thats fully equipped.

then in Koh Lanta there's a couple gyms around but they'll just have fans which do jack sh1t after my experience in Koh Samui!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Subbed good luck dude
> 
> What labs do you run? & daily kcals?


labs i'll be mainly using is Apollo and maybe d hack orals as they've never let me down yet. daily cals will be starting about 3500 from next week and upped when needed



Goodfella said:


> Some great hypertrophy techniques from Ben pakulski aswell mate so wise move implementing his stuff


yeah mate i've got to get my head buried into his stuff cos there's so much of it!



Keeks said:


> In! Good luck! :beer:


Cheers Keeks!



sxbarnes said:


> in for the next stage of the journey mate


Cheers bud!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So first session back and when I got into the swing of things was good! Surprisingly!

Rope pulldowns constant tension 30 secs rest

8 plates x 20

9 x 20

10 x 20

11 x 20

EZ bar skulls slow negs

40 x 15

45 x 12

50 x 10

55 x 6 partials 4

Overhead ropes slow negs

8 plates x 10

9 x 10

11 x 10

Incline cable flyes

5 plates x 15

6 x 13

7 x 8

7 x 7

Wide grip dips no lockout all kept on chest

BW X 12 x 3

Incline smith press

100 x 14

120 x 12

140 x 6

160 x 2 (think PB) dropped to 120 x 2 dropped to 100 but was fried

Cable crossovers with incline push-ups

5 plates x 12, bw push x 12 x 4

25 mins stepper and home. Feel slightly human again!

I'll of dropped 2kg tomorrow morning knowing my body so should be at 90kg Monday to start new phase


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN as always mate and will be watching


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> IN as always mate and will be watching


Pervert :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Pervert :lol:


DAYUM RIGHT!! lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> DAYUM RIGHT!! lol




I thought you'd appreciate some pics of me after too many "pre-workouts"


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahahaha that second pic is awesome!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Hahahahaha that second pic is awesome!!!!


yeah i'm a little worse for wear there. i decided at this point not to go to bed at all and was flying the next day at midday. very very bad decision!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

woke up this morning feeling bolloxed still but after a sugar free red bull things got easier! feel a lot better today and am aching in chest and tris from last night which is good. dropped 2kg like i thought i would so down to 95kg now. should drop another 1-2kg by tomorrow as well.

tonight is back and biceps. Just reading through the MI40 extreme pro level workout and going to try and incorporate some of this into my new training from next week.

thnak fcuk i'm starting to feel human again!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> woke up this morning feeling bolloxed still but after a sugar free red bull things got easier! feel a lot better today and am aching in chest and tris from last night which is good. dropped 2kg like i thought i would so down to 95kg now. should drop another 1-2kg by tomorrow as well.
> 
> tonight is back and biceps. Just reading through the MI40 extreme pro level workout and going to try and incorporate some of this into my new training from next week.
> 
> thnak fcuk i'm starting to feel human again!


That's meant to be good, you robbed it offline?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's meant to be good, you robbed it offline?


a mate of mine sent it me!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just trained and another decent session!

Seated machine preachers

30 x 20

50 x 15

60 x 12

70 x 10

80 x 10

90 x 8

110 x 8 PB and two drop sets

Rope hammers

11 plates x 15

13 x 12

15 x 11

17 x 9

20 x 6 PB

Wide grip pulldowns

30 x 50

55 x 30

70 x 15

85 x 10

Seated one arm hammer rows no rest between sets

50 a side x 10 x 4

V bar rows

70 x 15 x 3

15mins on treadmill.

Got a few compliments in the gym about looking big and still lean and best I've looked off season so I'm quite pleased with that.

Also think I've sorted next car out to pick up either before Thailand or after

View attachment 160807


Merc C220 AMG Sport Auto. Was either this or the 5 series sport and think I'm gonna get this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Just trained and another decent session!
> 
> Seated machine preachers
> 
> ...


do u do alot of miles? get an m3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> do u do alot of miles? get an m3


Or an M4


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

In dude! Il keep an eye on this! Good work brother


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Or an M4


To expensive with options tbh your looking 75k

M3 with 20k miles £25k


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

holy **** you look sick shredded! !

:thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> do u do alot of miles? get an m3





Sambuca said:


> To expensive with options tbh your looking 75k
> 
> M3 with 20k miles £25k


I've done 54k in my merc in 3 years so yeah too many for an M3 or 4!!



1manarmy said:


> In dude! Il keep an eye on this! Good work brother


Cheers mate!



Awt said:


> holy **** you look sick shredded! !
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers pal! Not shredded now! It's all about size for winter and keeping warm haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> To expensive with options tbh your looking 75k
> 
> M3 with 20k miles £25k


80k with all options PMSL gaffa went to get one last week 

I'd go with a 2 year old R8 lol


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

In brother!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 80k with all options PMSL gaffa went to get one last week
> 
> I'd go with a 2 year old R8 lol


I was tempted with getting a 4 year old Porsche Cayman but they're tiny and I'd be fcuked getting in and out!



J4MES said:


> In brother!


Cheers pal!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Just trained and another decent session!
> 
> Seated machine preachers
> 
> ...


 :bounce: 2 PB's :bounce:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's the running costs of a higher end sprots car that are the killer, well and the fuel.

Merc with the mileage you do will be awesome mate, you've got a merc now haven't you?

That S4 of mine was 15 years old but still needed parts for a £36k car buying for it when it needed them... plus with 24mpg on a run meaning it liked juice more than me, it got to be a ball ache. That Cupra R I've just got did 39mpg coming back from nottingham last week and I got a hard on hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> It's the running costs of a higher end sprots car that are the killer, well and the fuel.
> 
> Merc with the mileage you do will be awesome mate, you've got a merc now haven't you?
> 
> That S4 of mine was 15 years old but still needed parts for a £36k car buying for it when it needed them... plus with 24mpg on a run meaning it liked juice more than me, it got to be a ball ache. That Cupra R I've just got did 39mpg coming back from nottingham last week and I got a hard on hahaha


Ouch!!

My mate has had one of these for a year and its served him well fuel wise and its pretty kitted out too.

New A Class

Mercedes-Benz A Class A220 CDI BlueEFFICIENCY AMG Sport 5dr Auto 2.1

View attachment 160828


View attachment 160829


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: 2 PB's :bounce:


Was suprised mate especially on biceps are they a weak point. Got told my arms look the biggest they ever have so cant complain about that!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> It's the running costs of a higher end sprots car that are the killer, well and the fuel.
> 
> Merc with the mileage you do will be awesome mate, you've got a merc now haven't you?
> 
> That S4 of mine was 15 years old but still needed parts for a £36k car buying for it when it needed them... plus with 24mpg on a run meaning it liked juice more than me, it got to be a ball ache. That Cupra R I've just got did 39mpg coming back from nottingham last week and I got a hard on hahaha


Yeah mate got the C Class Coupe and had it 3 years and can't fault it one bit!

Something like an S4 would kill me on fuel. i got 40p a mile from work but that wouldnt cover it still! I'd love a Range Rover Sport but again would kill me on fuel! one day!

You love your fast cars! Like @Sambuca who turned up in his at my gym the other weak with a fuel tanker behind him to keep it topped up haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> My mate has had one of these for a year and its served him well fuel wise and its pretty kitted out too.
> 
> ...


i love these and was tempted to get one but felt it was a little like a downgrade from what i had now. But i'd have one of these over an A3 or 1 series or Golf easily


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate got the C Class Coupe and had it 3 years and can't fault it one bit!
> 
> Something like an S4 would kill me on fuel. i got 40p a mile from work but that wouldnt cover it still! I'd love a Range Rover Sport but again would kill me on fuel! one day!
> 
> You love your fast cars! Like @Sambuca who turned up in his at my gym the other weak with a fuel tanker behind him to keep it topped up haha


Lol 20mpg on the motorway :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

On a training front i was going to hit legs tonight but i got off the couch last night and twinged my knee! I know i'm 30 now but i cant be getting injured just standing up! Anyway i'm gonna leave them tonight and hit delts, tris and calves.

weight is down again to 93kg


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Lol 20mpg on the motorway :thumb:


wow haha. at least you dont have to travel to work for a while haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> wow haha. at least you dont have to travel to work for a while haha


.lol true Gona have to get another car if I have to commute

Maybe a v8


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> .lol true Gona have to get another car if I have to commute
> 
> Maybe a v8


yeah a v8 will be a lot more cost effective haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate got the C Class Coupe and had it 3 years and can't fault it one bit!
> 
> Something like an S4 would kill me on fuel. *i got 40p a mile from work* but that wouldnt cover it still! I'd love a Range Rover Sport but again would kill me on fuel! one day!
> 
> You love your fast cars! Like @Sambuca who turned up in his at my gym the other weak with a fuel tanker behind him to keep it topped up haha


Mate on the boring front you should be reimbursed 45p per mile for your first 10,000 miles not 40p, you may have missed out on some funds there, just a heads up.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Mate on the boring front you should be reimbursed 45p per mile for your first 10,000 miles not 40p, you may have missed out on some funds there, just a heads up.


mate i've had this argument with them but they wont do it and last time i tried to get the extra 5p from Inland Revenue i got told i owed them money!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate on the boring front you should be reimbursed 45p per mile for your first 10,000 miles not 40p, you may have missed out on some funds there, just a heads up.


That 5p over 10k could be 400iu of GH lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> mate i've had this argument with them but they wont do it and last time i tried to get the extra 5p from Inland Revenue i got told i owed them money!


That's bullsh1t mate, its on the HMRC website:

View attachment 160834




R0BLET said:


> That 5p over 10k could be 400iu of GH lol


Dem mileage gains losses :lol:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

In on this mate good luck


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That 5p over 10k could be 400iu of GH lol





Chelsea said:


> That's bullsh1t mate, its on the HMRC website:
> 
> View attachment 160834
> 
> ...


Just emailed accounts by it but I know they'll tell me to fcuk off! I even worked out that since we got 30p mile (not 40p as I thought) in 2009 fuel has increased by 44%!

Rob imagine the amount of GH I could get if I get that extra 15p a mile! I'd end up with a face like JP after the amount he's used haha!



AlexB18 said:


> In on this mate good luck


Cheers buddy!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Just emailed accounts by it but I know they'll tell me to fcuk off! I even worked out that since we got 30p mile (not 40p as I thought) in 2009 fuel has increased by 44%!
> 
> Rob imagine the amount of GH I could get if I get that extra 15p a mile! I'd end up with a face like JP after the amount he's used haha!
> 
> Cheers buddy!


You're getting screwed mate, im assuming its your own car and your claiming only business miles right? In which case you are entitled to be paid back 45p per mile.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> You're getting screwed mate, im assuming its your own car and your claiming only business miles right? In which case you are entitled to be paid back 45p per mile.


Yep I get car allowance which covers insurance and car but then mileage is extra. Mate I know I am but they're tight cnuts! One reason im starting to look elsewhere


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Yep I get car allowance which covers insurance and car but then mileage is extra. Mate I know I am but they're tight cnuts! One reason im starting to look elsewhere


Would have to look into that allowance and see what it entails.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

In x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Just emailed accounts by it but I know they'll tell me to fcuk off! I even worked out that since we got 30p mile (not 40p as I thought) in 2009 fuel has increased by 44%!
> 
> Rob imagine the amount of GH I could get if I get that extra 15p a mile! I'd end up with a face like JP after the amount he's used haha!
> 
> Cheers buddy!


JP is a handsome chap


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> JP is a handsome chap


Yes he is and that's why I'm gonna take sh1t loads of GH!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yes he is and that's why I'm gonna take sh1t loads of GH!


Please don't PMSL


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Just seem mate, will follow along in the background!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Please don't PMSL


haha i couldnt afford it!



Galaxy said:


> Just seem mate, will follow along in the background!


Cheers mate!



sean 162 said:


> In x


Cheers princess!x


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lets get cracking treacle t1ts.

I knew you wouldnt pct hahaha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

up this morning and weight another pound down so 93.5kg. probably drop to 93 tomorrow and be 92 for monday. i'll be happy to start at that really.

Been reading Ben Pak's MI40 and to be honest there's nothing revolutionary to his training and a lot of his stuff i incorporate into my own anyway, like drop sets, partials, super sets and tri sets. only difference i see is his abs and calves routine which i'll use and also he seems to like 4 secs negs on most exercises. gonna try this out next week


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Lets get cracking treacle t1ts.
> 
> I knew you wouldnt pct hahaha


i am kind of. only 1 shot every 10 days


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> i am kind of. only 1 shot every 10 days


Same as me then lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Same as me then lol


Haha looks like it!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Haha looks like it!


dbol pre wo tbh get on it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> dbol pre wo tbh get on it


Hahah nooooo! No dbol till feb!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Hahah nooooo! No dbol till feb!


Oxys?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Hahah nooooo! No dbol till feb!


Test suspension pre wo then


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Oxys?


Oxys with a gram of whizz I'm thinking


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Test suspension pre wo then


And throw in some m-tren


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

THAT WIILL GET THE PARTY STARTED HAHA


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> And throw in some m-tren


ye i got a bottle of mtren to try at the moment


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye i got a bottle of mtren to try at the moment


It's lovely 

Think I'll give 2ml a try tomorrow morning and have a little arms session


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> It's lovely
> 
> Think I'll give 2ml a try tomorrow morning and have a little arms session


2ml? mines dosed 2500mcg a ml 2ml of that would blow my mind


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 2ml? mines dosed 2500mcg a ml 2ml of that would blow my mind


Tried 2ml before on NP's stuff, was awesome!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye i got a bottle of mtren to try at the moment





R0BLET said:


> It's lovely
> 
> Think I'll give 2ml a try tomorrow morning and have a little arms session





Sambuca said:


> 2ml? mines dosed 2500mcg a ml 2ml of that would blow my mind





R0BLET said:


> Tried 2ml before on NP's stuff, was awesome!!


You're all sted heads! Not like me! All natural now just taking a TRT dose which was prescribed by the doctor!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just trained legs and decided to try doing 4 second negatives on all reps and fcuk me it's hard! All my weights dropped by more than half!

Leg extensions with 7 sec hold at contractions

8 plates x 6 x 4

Single leg press should of been 4 x 21 reps. Ended up more like 10-12 reps on each leg and weight started at 180 and ended up 100!!

Front smith squats

20kg x 20

40 x 15

50 x 10 x 4

Lying leg curl 4 x 21

6 plates x 12 (no way near 21!)

3 plates x 18 still not 21

3 x 21 finally!

3 x 18 fail again!!

Leg press

280 x 10

300 x 10

320 x 10 triple drop set dropping 20kg a side and 8 reps a side. Last set 20 partials

I was done after this! Think in gonna start using 4 secs negs in my workout next week and see how I get on. It's proper humbling!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes liam . Its awesome. Really hits the muscle i a different way. And completely wipes them out. Loving this style atm


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Yes liam . Its awesome. Really hits the muscle i a different way. And completely wipes them out. Loving this style atm


It is mate! I'm gonna love trying all these different techniques out on myself and then rolling them out to my clients!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You're all sted heads! Not like me! All natural now just taking a TRT dose which was prescribed by the doctor!


What's wrong with 5000mcg of mtren on a Saturday....?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What's wrong with 5000mcg of mtren on a Saturday....?


Nothing at all as long as it's taken with a 8 buttermilk pancakes with syrup and a kg of dairy milk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Nothing at all as long as it's taken with a 8 buttermilk pancakes with syrup and a kg of dairy milk


PMSL

I've just been shopping and Mrs pick up some pancakes..... I said put em back 

But I have just ordered and Indian lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I've just been shopping and Mrs pick up some pancakes..... I said put em back
> 
> But I have just ordered and Indian lol


You need these mate! I picked a box up a few weeks ago in Selfridges and easily the best pancakes I've ever had!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I've just been shopping and Mrs pick up some pancakes..... I said put em back
> 
> But I have just ordered and Indian lol


I might get a ruby Tomoz. I don't like loads of sauce so will be tandoori mix with rice and chappati's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never tried the long negatives on legs, sounds painful haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> I've never tried the long negatives on legs, sounds painful haha


It is mate! Gonna try it out on arms Tomoz and see how that goes!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I might get a ruby Tomoz. I don't like loads of sauce so will be tandoori mix with rice and chappati's


Do it!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do it!!


I think I might! 1st off I've got the bake off with Rosie! She's going down!

I'm making this

View attachment 160902


But with added chopped up crunches and a layer of caramel under the ganache


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I think I might! 1st off I've got the bake off with Rosie! She's going down!
> 
> I'm making this
> 
> ...


Nom that looks lovely


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Nom that looks lovely


Made it after my show mate and it was but now I'm adding the ganache, caramel and crunchies it should be even better!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I think I might! 1st off I've got the bake off with Rosie! She's going down!
> 
> I'm making this
> 
> ...


Mate that looks amazing! You fat cùnt lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I think I might! 1st off I've got the bake off with Rosie! She's going down!
> 
> I'm making this
> 
> ...


I WANT ONE :drool:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I WANT ONE :drool:


Currently in the oven along with baked s'mores

View attachment 160923


Which should look like this

View attachment 160924


I won't be having much of them as had no appetite today!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Currently in the oven along with baked s'mores
> 
> View attachment 160923
> 
> ...


if your going to keep posting pictures like that, I'm going to have to stop reading


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

They look so good! Easy to do?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Currently in the oven along with baked s'mores
> 
> View attachment 160923
> 
> ...


Got a recipe mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arms done. All sets 4 secs negatives again! It hurts!

Super Set - 40 secs rest

Two-Arm Standing Dumbbell Curls (MAX supination) 6 x 12 (first 3 sets shove hands to outside of the dumbbell and last 3 hands in the middle)

Prone 45º Barbell Spider Curls (elbows in) 6 x 8 + triple drop set on last set, last set of drop set do as many partials as possible

Barbell Preacher Curls 3 x 12 2-second hold at contraction. So squeeze those biceps! 40 secs rest

10 mins crosser and home for the derby!

And for you @J4MES S'mores Bars - Cooking Classy


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Super Set - 40 secs rest between sets

Double-Rope Tricep Pressdowns with elbows back 3 x 15 2 sec hold at contraction

Decline (slight) Barbell Tricep Extensions 3 x 7

Overhead Dumbbell Tricep Extensions 3 10 4-0-1-0 80 secs


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So this starts today!

Monday - Upper 1

Bench Press: 4 sets of 6-8 reps last set triple drop set

Bent Over Row: 4 sets of 6-8 reps every set partials

Smith press to nose: 3 sets of 10, 1 set of 6 last set drop set

preacher machine Curl: 4 sets of 10-12 reps - every set 1.5 rep 4 secs hold at contraction

Rope Tricep Pull-downs: 4 sets of 10-12 reps - 4 secs neg and 2 sec hold at contraction

15 mins cardio

Tuesday - Lower 1

Front Squat: 4 sets of 6-8 reps finish with 20 rep widowmaker

SLDL: 4 sets of 6-8 reps strip set on last set

DB walking Lunges: 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Lying Hamstring Curl: 3 sets of 15 reps, 1 set of 6 - 10 sec negs on last set

15mins cardio

Wednesday - Cardio / calves - calves is 10 minute set. as many reps as possible with as little rest as possible

Thursday - Upper 2

Incline Bench Press: 4 sets of 6-8 reps all sets have 4 sec negatives nad 4 partials at failure

weighted pull ups: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

Barbell Shoulder Press: 3 sets of 10-12 reps triple drop set at end

DB incline flyes 3 sets of 12

seated lateral raises: 3 sets of 10-12 reps, 1 set of 6 last set triple drop set

Weighted Dips: 3 sets of 10-12 reps last set take drip belt off and hit 50 reps

15mins cardio

Friday - lower 2

Leg press: 4 sets of 6-8 reps last set aim for 20 partials. all reps 4 sec negs

Rack pullst: 4 sets of 6-8 reps

Leg extensions FST: 7 sets of 10 reps

Seated Hamstring Curl FST: 7 sets of 10 reps

Saturday - 30 cardio and extra arms and 10 mins calves and 10mins abs

sunday - cardio


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> They look so good! Easy to do?


Yeah mate dead easy to do!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Erm why do I not see any dirty cake pics from the weekend.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

some big workouts there liam how you think your recovery will be?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Erm why do I not see any dirty cake pics from the weekend.....


The ones above are only ones I got mate! They tasted good though!



Sambuca said:


> some big workouts there liam how you think your recovery will be?


I'm hoping recovery will be ok as I'm used to pushing myself hard. I know hitting body parts twice a week, even three times if you take into account my arms on a Saturday. But it's a bit of a suck it and see really


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> The ones above are only ones I got mate! They tasted good though!
> 
> I'm hoping recovery will be ok as I'm used to pushing myself hard. I know hitting body parts twice a week, even three times if you take into account my arms on a Saturday. But it's a bit of a suck it and see really


I bet they did mate!

I've been training 6 days a week recently - when I could tbh.

So long as I feed my recovery whilst on cycle I'm fine to take 1-2 days rest each week.

Crack on mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

so last night was

Monday - Upper 1 - 4 sec neg on all reps

seated chest plate loaded Press: 4 sets of 6-8 reps last set triple drop set.

80 x 8

120 x 8

140 x 8

160 x 6, 140 x 3, 120 x 4, 80 x 5

Bent Over Row: 4 sets of 6-8 reps every set partials

80 x 8 and 10 partials

100 x 8 and 11 partials

140 x 6 and 9 partials

160 x 6 and 6 partials

Standin BB shoulder press to nose: 3 sets of 10, 1 set of 6 last set drop set (should of been smith press but machine was being used)

60 x 10

65 x 10

70 x 9

85 x 6 60 x 6

preacher machine Curl: 4 sets of 10-12 reps - every set 1.5 rep 4 secs hold at contraction

50 x 7 (fail!)

30 x 12

30 x 12 (had to rest pause this! So hard)

30 x 12

then upped to 90 and did 6 reps no 1.5 reps or holds

Rope Tricep Pull-downs: 4 sets of 10-12 reps - 4 secs neg and 2 sec hold at contraction

10plates x 12

12 x 12

14 x 12

16 x 6

Session was good, little achy in shoulders and top of back. will give this routine 2 weeks and see how i feel. if weights arent going up and i'm not feeling it then i'll mix it up


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Also, didnt get up this morning for cardio as i was knackered. Now Rosie has started a new job she's up before me which should help me get up but that wasnt the case this morning. tomorrow i'm in sunny Wales for 9 so no cardio tomorrow till 40mins in the evening.

this evening is

uesday - Lower 1

Front Squat: 4 sets of 6-8 reps finish with 20 rep widowmaker

SLDL: 4 sets of 6-8 reps strip set on last set

DB walking Lunges: 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Lying Hamstring Curl: 3 sets of 15 reps, 1 set of 6 - 10 sec negs on last set

10mins calves

20mins on stepper as well

as i'm not hitting each bodypart with as much volume as normal i've got to get into the habit of making sure every single rep counts!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Diet today has been

100g oats

4 egg white

2 scoops whey

homemade chicken and prawn gumbo with black beans

2 TPW bars

200g mince cooked Korean style

meal after i train will be same as meal 1

evening meal will be steak mince with chickpeas and spinach curry with brown rice

before bed 50g PB

Macros are about 340g pro, 260g carbs, 80g fats. so 3100 cals, might add something else in to take cals to 3500

water intake as usual is 5-6 litres

since before hol i've done 0.75ml sus and actually feel quite good. obviously not as good as when on as don't feel as hard and vascular but not too bad i suppose!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Session done all reps 4 secs neg unless states

Front squats in smith

60 x 8

80 x 8

100 x 8

110 x 6

60 x 20

Stiff leg deads

80 x 8

100 x 8

120 x 8

130 x 6 drop 60 x 10

Walking DB lunges

24kgs x 15 x 3

Seated leg curls

40 x 15

45 x 15

50 x 12

60 x 6 this hurt with the 10 sec negs!!

Threw in some leg extensions. 7 sec neg and 3 sec hold at contraction

35 x 8 x 3

Didn't do calves as going to do them tomorrow with 40 mins cardio.

25mins stepper and home.

Just making chicken, chorizo and avocado burgers with sweet potato wedges. Nice!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

off to gym tonight just for 40mins cardio (well 2 episodes of Entourage) and 10mins calves.

the calves is on the leg press and how i do it is set a timer for 10mins and do as many reps as possible with as little rest as possible! I am determined to get these little calves to grow!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> off to gym tonight just for 40mins cardio (well 2 episodes of Entourage) and 10mins calves.
> 
> the calves is on the leg press and how i do it is set a timer for 10mins and do as many reps as possible with as little rest as possible! I am determined to get these little calves to grow!


Sounds like fun!!

I've always had chunky calves lol

View attachment 161055


Current state of play under my desk 

Getting smashed tomorrow


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate, last journal was a great to follow


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like fun!!
> 
> I've always had chunky calves lol
> 
> ...


I've always had tiny calves! It's what I'm envious of fattys the most of coz they've always got huge calves!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> In mate, last journal was a great to follow


Cheers bud! Hopefully this is as good or even better as gonna be very open with my diet and training and what I find it working and what's not for me


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud! Hopefully this is as good or even better as gonna be very open with my diet and training and what I find it working and what's not for me


Sounds good mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I've always had tiny calves! It's what I'm envious of fattys the most of coz they've always got huge calves!


You saying I'm fat? 

I know what you mean mate lol.

I did loads of cycling and football in my youth so they've always been a little bigger


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Arms done. All sets 4 secs negatives again! It hurts!
> 
> Super Set - 40 secs rest
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! How did they turn out??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You saying I'm fat?
> 
> I know what you mean mate lol.
> 
> I did loads of cycling and football in my youth so they've always been a little bigger


not fat just big boned with a thyroid problem! ha!

thats another thing i wish i loved, cycling coz they've got huge legs as well!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> Thanks buddy! How did they turn out??


they turned out well mate. They all loved them!

Gonna do a little more baking tonight!

Actually i did chickpea and mince curry last nignt with homemade wholemeal flatbreads as well and they turned out ok for first time making them. got a couple today to have with 2 lots of the curry for meals at work


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> they turned out well mate. They all loved them!
> 
> Gonna do a little more baking tonight!
> 
> Actually i did chickpea and mince curry last nignt with homemade wholemeal flatbreads as well and they turned out ok for first time making them. got a couple today to have with 2 lots of the curry for meals at work


Far too much time on your hands.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> not fat just big boned with a thyroid problem! ha!
> 
> thats another thing i wish i loved, cycling coz they've got huge legs as well!


Cùnt lol

Huge legs!! The pricks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You like your cooking. Next time I'm up U gna cook Jaye and I some cake? Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Far too much time on your hands.


haha i've not mate but the curry literally takes 10mins to chuck all together in the pot and then 30 mins to simmer. flatbreads took 5 mins to make, left for 30 mins and then 10 mins to cook them all in the pan! i cleaned the kitchen, did the clothes washing and had a shower whilst it was all cooking away!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> You like your cooking. Next time I'm up U gna cook Jaye and I some cake? Lol


space cakes wooooooo! haha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and just re-done a client of mines diet. he's now on over 6700 cals a day! he's one big b4stard and said he felt like he was leaning out on 6000 and wanted more size!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and just re-done a client of mines diet. he's now on over 6700 cals a day! he's one big b4stard and said he felt like he was leaning out on 6000 and wanted more size!


WTF lol whats the macros looking like on that??

Must be huuuuuuge


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and just re-done a client of mines diet. he's now on over 6700 cals a day! he's one big b4stard and said he felt like he was leaning out on 6000 and wanted more size!


Jesus Christ


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> WTF lol whats the macros looking like on that??
> 
> Must be huuuuuuge


he's 20st with abs!

macros are 332 fat so 3000 cals, 450g carbs so 1800 cals and 480g pro so 1920 cals. He'll wolf it all down easy! most meals are solid as well!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> he's 20st with abs!
> 
> macros are 332 fat so 3000 cals, 450g carbs so 1800 cals and 480g pro so 1920 cals. He'll wolf it all down easy! most meals are solid as well!


Sh1t ton of fat compared to carbs!! Easier way to get kcals in tho


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> he's 20st with abs!
> 
> macros are 332 fat so 3000 cals, 450g carbs so 1800 cals and 480g pro so 1920 cals. He'll wolf it all down easy! most meals are solid as well!


Hope he remembers the fibre


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> he's 20st with abs!
> 
> macros are 332 fat so 3000 cals, 450g carbs so 1800 cals and 480g pro so 1920 cals. He'll wolf it all down easy! most meals are solid as well!


Mother of god the guy sounds like the lovechild of the rock and the big show!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> he's 20st with abs!
> 
> macros are 332 fat so 3000 cals, 450g carbs so 1800 cals and 480g pro so 1920 cals. He'll wolf it all down easy! most meals are solid as well!


oh i know who r on about. big ****er lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Sh1t ton of fat compared to carbs!! Easier way to get kcals in tho


yeah mate but i've got a few like this at moment and they are liking it, finding it easier then sh1t loads of carbs and seem to be gaining well


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Hope he remembers the fibre


ha he's getting plenty of fibre in his diet mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

AlexB18 said:



> Mother of god the guy sounds like the lovechild of the rock and the big show!


he's bigger ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh i know who r on about. big ****er lol


yep he is! huuuuge!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> yeah mate but i've got a few like this at moment and they are liking it, finding it easier then sh1t loads of carbs and seem to be gaining well


Fats are damn tasty too.... Think of all the almond butter


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Fats are damn tasty too.... Think of all the almond butter


just nuts in general i love nuts!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> just nuts in general i love nuts!


Need one of these mate for them custom nut butters 

View attachment 161104


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

last night was second upper session of the week and i enjoyed it. got some DOMS today which is a good sign

incline DB press as all of this week all reps with 4 secs negs

40 x 10

46 x 10

50 x 8

50 x 6 8 partials and then drop to 26 x 3 (feeble) drop again to 18 x 8

wide grip pull ups

BW x 8

BW x 10

BW x 8

BW x 6

I'm so sh1t at pull ups but even worse with the slow negs!

Seated plate loaded press

40 a side x 15

60 a side x 12

80 a side x 10

100 a side x 5, ds 80 x 3, ds 60 x 3, ds 40 x 5, ds 20 x 10

this proper fcuked me!

Cable crossovers superset with face pulls

4 plates x 12 / faces 10 plates x 10

5 x 10 / 11 x 10

6 x 8 / 12 x 15

cable laterals

3 plates x 12

4 x 11

5 x 6

6 x 4, ds 5 x 6, 4 x 6, ds 1 x 12

Barbell shoulder press superset barbell row no rest between sets

25kg x 20 / 20 / 20 / 20 / 10 / 10 / 10 / 10

finished with 15mins on stepper.

this morning hit the stepper for 25 mins. took a pic of how i look. not a great pic but sitting at 15st just about with abs!

oh and next week i wanted to carry on this upper/lower routine but one of my mates i'm coaching has asked if he can have a weeks training with me as he goes away in 5 weeks so wants me to push him. i'm gonna do 5 days a week with him and see how he gets on


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Need one of these mate for them custom nut butters
> 
> View attachment 161104


haha i'll just stick to packs of nuts! I prefer them to the butter. although i do like peanut butter and choc spread on bread!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is almond butter much better than peanut butter? never tried it guys


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Is almond butter much better than peanut butter? never tried it guys


I love both personally mate 

Almond butter is a tad more expensive but has slightly more monounsaturated fats and more vitamin E


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> I love both personally mate
> 
> Almond butter is a tad more expensive but has slightly more monounsaturated fats and more vitamin E


Might have to give it a whirl soon mate 

Is it same texture pretty much? I sometimes find PB a bit thick and sometimes hard to swallow, unless used on toast when its melted a bit :laugh:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Might have to give it a whirl soon mate
> 
> Is it same texture pretty much? I sometimes find PB a bit thick and sometimes hard to swallow, unless used on toast when its melted a bit :laugh:


Just like PB it sticks to the roof of your mouth if thats what you mean lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Just like PB it sticks to the roof of your mouth if thats what you mean lol


haha yeah mate

will give it a try soon though :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick session this morning as had to go watch Noah play footy. I enjoyed watching it but Fcuk me his side are sh1t. They're only 6 but rubbish. They got beat I think 12-2 which is an improvement!

I might start going down on Wednesdays and see if I can help with the training as the coaches don't seem ar$ed at all.

Anyway session was


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very detailed session


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Almond butter yummy and cashew butter


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arms

Giant sets

V bar pushdowns

EZ bar bicep curls

Rope pulldowns

Rope hammers

Reverse grip Tri pushdowns

Preacher curls

1st set in each was 20 reps

2nd set 15

3rd set 12

4th set 6-8 dependant on exercise and hitting failure

Superset

Seated DB curls

Overhead rope

4 sets no rest between any set

DB 12 x 10

Rope 45 x 10

Next was barbell 21's

30 x 21

35 x 21 x 2

Finished with DB kickbacks and DB single arm overhead Triceps

12kg x 15 kicks & 12kg x 20 overheads

3 sets.

Arms were well and truly pumped and did 25mins on stepper.

Wright is down a little to 14'6 so I will probably up cals next week a little. At moment not bothered about weight as long as look decent and am getting stronger.

Rest of today I'm chilling out and relaxing a bit on diet.

Curry tonight I think but as usually I am quite healthy with tandoori option. Canbe doing with all that sauce most curries have. Prefer it dry with a bit of sauce on the side.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Very detailed session


Sling it! My tapatalk was messing up so had to do two posts you impatient tool haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Almond butter yummy and cashew butter


See for me it's all about the nuts and not the butter!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Snap on currys mate! Had on last Saturday... Tandoori Mixed Grill fcuking lovely


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Snap on currys mate! Had on last Saturday... Tandoori Mixed Grill fcuking lovely


That's what I've just been thinking mate. Chicken tikka, lamb chops and chicken shashlick with basmati rice and a couple chappati's.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> That's what I've just been thinking mate. Chicken tikka, lamb chops and chicken shashlick with basmati rice and a couple chappati's.


Bit of Raita on side and your onto a winner!!


----------



## Blitzer (May 24, 2013)

Clear your PM's mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive been spot on all week foodwise to the gram, but i fancy rubbish ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what can i eat thats ok lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Blitzer said:


> Clear your PM's mate


Done mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

All weekend my hip has been killing, think it actually may be my IT band that's sore. So this morning i left cardio and just had a bit of a lie in. Wish i'd got up now though even if cardio might aggravate the pain. Weight is staying the same which is good as had a weekend of relaxed eating really.

this week i'm sticking to last weeks training plan, as think i need to give it at least 2 weeks before i decide if its for me or not. if its not then i'll be changing it up the week after this.

i've got just under 7 weeks till thailand so probably 5 weeks eating as i am now and then maybe a quick 2 week cut to get me a little leaner for hol. Saying that i'd be starting 15th December which is the start of the booziest few weeks of the year so that might not happen! We'll see!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

fcuk me i'm hungry today! Not eaten loads but i could carry on eating all day if i didnt stop myself!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So last night i actually started a new routine that I've got one of my clients testing and coz he said he loved it Id try it. This morning I've got bad DOMS already in my pecs and even some in my biceps which never happens!

Incline smith press - hands shoulder width apart

80 x 12

100 x 10

120 x 8

140 x 6

Incline smith press hands wide

140 x 6 last 2 spotted

130 x 8

130 x 6 Drop 110 x 5, drop 80 x 4, drop 60 x 7, drop 40 x 12

Was bolloxed from this!

Flat DB flyes

20 x 12

26 x 10

32 x 8

33 x 6 drop 26 x 4, drop 16 x 6, drop 12 x 10. Static hold 30 secs on last set

Tri set

Cable crossovers 3 x 12

Push ups 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 12

DB curls superset with spiders

14kg x 12, 30 x 8 x 5 sets

Barbell curls

35 x 8

30 x 9

20 x 12

Was knackered after this so think it was a good workout

Finished as usual with 15 mins on stepper.

My IT band is still sore but it's worse when I sleep so woke up this morning in bits with it. Did 25mins on stepper and it's eased it up.

Got home and the missus had made sushi and chicken and prawn pad thai and used the 0 carb noodles with it and it was lovely. Had some left over so put in a tub with some pulled pork I made in slow cooker last night so got that for a meal.

Not eaten yet and I'm starving but trying to wait till 11 before my oats eggs and whey


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Woke up this morning with serious DOMS in my chest so think this new workout is staying as not been this sore 2 days later for a long time!

Last night was

All reps 4-5 secs negatives

Seated row with 5 partials at end of each set

60 x 12

70 x 10

75 x 10

90 x 8

Yates rows

80 x 10

100 x 10

110 x 14

120 x 10

130 x 7

140 x 6

120 x 11 DS 80 x 10

Underhand pull ups

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 6

BW X 7 and 7 partials.

I'm so sh1t at pull ups!

Seated pullovers

100 x 15

120 x 12

130 x 11

Back was pumped so much at end of this!

Bent over rear delt cable super set with reverse pec dec

10kg x 15, 67.5 x 12

12.5 x 12, 85 x 8

15 x 9, 92.5 x 6

Rope pushdowns superset with seated machine tricep extension - pushdowns have 2 sec hold at peak contraction

12plates x 15, 60'x 7

14 x 15, 65 x 6 (last few didn't fully extend)

16 x 15 (rest paused to get these out), 55 x 7

Should of done 10 mins on calves and 15mins on stepper but was knackered so went home.

Got home and made marinated morrocan flavoured lamb with pulled pork and homemade whole meal flatbreads. Low in fats, high in protein and good carbs in the flatbreads. Got a pic but won't let me upload on tapatalk!

I'll send recipe to @BestBefore1989 (even you can make this haha!) @Keeks, @Peace frog @ReissDench @R0BLET (your a client soon!), @gibbo10 and you lot can use it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and @sean 162 I think you do all the super slow negs like me as I know Will likes it. So you'll know how much It hurts and how little you lift than normal!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tonight I'll be doing cardio and calves. Tomorrow is legs but honna have to spit it up as gotta be at a meal for 7. Unless I am can get up early and train before work. We'll see Tomoz! I hate early mornings now it's dark!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Picture of last nights lamb pork and flat breads. Doesn't look exactly master chef standard but was really nice!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and @sean 162 I think you do all the super slow negs like me as I know Will likes it. So you'll know how much It hurts and how little you lift than normal!


Yes mate some very impressive numbers considering the negatives. U can literally engage the whole musvle and feel the poor fibres tearing and stretching


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

^^^ That looks ace! Will defo give that a go!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Woke up this morning with serious DOMS in my chest so think this new workout is staying as not been this sore 2 days later for a long time!
> 
> Last night was
> 
> ...


Looks good to me mate!

These workouts the Pakulski ones?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Yes mate some very impressive numbers considering the negatives. U can literally engage the whole musvle and feel the poor fibres tearing and stretching


Numbers are ok but they'll go up each week defo as I get used to it

I'm gonna throw in some DC stretching as well next week



Keeks said:


> ^^^ That looks ace! Will defo give that a go!


It was! Ill hopefully send later



R0BLET said:


> Looks good to me mate!
> 
> These workouts the Pakulski ones?


Yeah mate took ideas from his routines and I like it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So today has been a busy one. been in blackpool all morning and then Birkenhead all afternoon and had to grab something quick in Birkenhead and after looking for somewhere at least half healthy i realised that Birkenhead's idea of healthy is Burger King so that's what i had and i regret it now! Not eaten anything else so no gym tonight just home to chill out as i am knackered. Going to train legs tomorrow morning now so will get up early and do it fasted.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like a long day mate - what is it you do?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds like a long day mate - what is it you do?


I'm a quantity surveyor and project manager mate for a fit out and construction company. I love my job but days like this are sh1t for diet but good as it means I'm mad busy white I love being


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I'm a quantity surveyor and project manager mate for a fit out and construction company. I love my job but days like this are sh1t for diet but good as it means I'm mad busy white I love being


You go to uni for that?

Was in a meeting yesterday at quality surveyors, felt proper posh lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You go to uni for that?
> 
> Was in a meeting yesterday at quality surveyors, felt proper posh lol


I did my HND full time mate and then did my degree on day release at work. Day release makes me sound like I've been let out of prison a day a week haha!

Mate believe me I'm not posh! I'm a Salford lad with a strong Manc accent! Nowt posh about me. But I know what you mean, most QS's are posh or act posh. I don't act like that. I don't even have a posh phone voice!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Birkenhead is a proper eyeopener....... and that's coming from me who lives in Rotherham!!! lol Used to have to go there for work quite a bit.

Looks like al is goin good as usual mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Birkenhead is a proper eyeopener....... and that's coming from me who lives in Rotherham!!! lol Used to have to go there for work quite a bit.
> 
> Looks like al is goin good as usual mate


It is an eye opener mate and I've been some horrible places with work!

Yeah it's going alright mate. Still lean at 15st. Carrying a little on abs but still see veins in tear drop and calves and arms so lean enough.

It going well for you mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> Birkenhead is a proper eyeopener....... and that's coming from me who lives in Rotherham!!! lol Used to have to go there for work quite a bit.
> 
> Looks like al is goin good as usual mate


Close call between Rotherham and Birkenhead mate lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Close call between Rotherham and Birkenhead mate lol


That's true. Try doing Blackpool and Birkenhead in a day like I did yesterday. You come away feeling like the best dressed and best looking lad in the world. Well I did, you might not rob


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just finishing legs now. Was a quick session coz up later than I thought and got a bit of sh1t to do this morning in work.

Leg extensions 7 sec hol at contraction

55 x 10

65 x 8

70 x 7

High foot single leg press - hits hammies more than quads

80 x 20

90 x 17 and 12 partials each leg

100 x 15 and 10 partials each leg

Front smith squats. Feet 6 inches apart so focus on quads

60 x 14

80 x 20

100 x 14

120 x 10

140 x 6 DS 80 x 7, DS 40 x 10

The smith is assisted with cables so not sure what the actual weight is on this. I know at Beefit I can't front squat 120 let alone 140!

Low foot leg press. Did this so only heel wasn't on the plate and turned feet out slightly to hit out quad

120 x 10

160 x 10

240 x 10

300 x 8

Quads feel ruined after that.

Finishing now with seated leg curls. I prefer lie down but don't have one here. 5 secs negatives

30 x 20

35 x 20

40 x 20

Seated curls 2 sec hold at contraction and partials when fail

55 x 8, partials 12

60 x 8 partials 8

75 x 4 partials 6

Stack x 8 partials

Legs done. Wanted to hit stepper but will come tonight and do 40 mins before going mates bday meal. Italian. Not a big fan of italian coz I don't really bother pasta or pizza. Might get a big steak or piece of veal. I love veal


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@liam0810 15st lean is a good place to be, bet you look full at that weight too.

Things have been a bit relaxed this last month, body was just fooked, had about 4 weeks of a bit more food and zero cardio, also come off everything so as natty as can be........ weight has stayed the same so looks like a rest will have pressed the reset button nicely.

@robLET I agree, went to the sunbed place last night and there's a couple of pubs in the town centre near it....... people outside look fresh from the Jeremy Kyle greenroom, just fooking tramps!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> @liam0810 15st lean is a good place to be, bet you look full at that weight too.
> 
> Things have been a bit relaxed this last month, body was just fooked, had about 4 weeks of a bit more food and zero cardio, also come off everything so as natty as can be........ weight has stayed the same so looks like a rest will have pressed the reset button nicely.
> 
> @robLET I agree, went to the sunbed place last night and there's a couple of pubs in the town centre near it....... people outside look fresh from the Jeremy Kyle greenroom, just fooking tramps!


Yeah mate I think I'm looking alright and getting some nice comments in the gym. Only downside with being on a low dose cruise is that now tren and everything else is out of me, my acne has flared up. Luckily I don't get it too bad but still get it. One of the downsides I don't like about the steds. I can handle the tiny tiny balls, the constant horn, the depression when doing PCT and the general feeling of awesomeness BUT I hate the acne!

Strange as it might sound I think the blow out in tenerife and the 4 days of abuse my body and mind took actually seems to of helped my body! Water weight is not fluctuating as I've not had cankles since coming back.

So I would like to say that go away for a few days with the lads, drink a lot of vodka, take many class A's (make sure you mix them up) and eat a lot of sh1t, coz I've scientifically proven it works to sort your body out! Well externally anyway, probably my kindeys, liver and heart are probably fcuked haha!

What's the plans from now then @RACK?

Try Eccles near me (home of the Eccles cake). The Wetherspoons is rammed at 9am. It seems they can get up and get there for 9 but can't get up and get to a job at 9. I wish sometimes I was playing grand theft auto and could just run them all down. Also I'd like to steal a sweet car like a Lambo!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> That's true. Try doing Blackpool and Birkenhead in a day like I did yesterday. You come away feeling like the best dressed and best looking lad in the world. Well I did, you might not rob


Pmsl even @Sambuca wants to fùck me mate I'm that good looking


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You've always carried good size I think, remember back when we went to leeds and you'r shoulders look like you've got american football pads on under your top!!

PCT this time for me has been a breeze, well shocked myself but I think the main factor is I've had zero drama going off, seeing a girl (just the one!!!), it's going great and that's it.

Hahahahaha love the plan for the boys weekend, in a couple of weeks for my bday me and the girl are off to Liverpool for the day for drinks and food at the brazillian place there that they serve you meat on swords!!! Then the day after i'm off to Newcastle with my bro and 2 mates for the day/night..... Plan is to turn 34 that weekend, not remember it and then it cancels the bday out 

Plan from now is slowly bring cardio back in, keep training nice and consistant (Just plain straight sets with decent weights, odd intesity tech at the end) and lean up a bit. 100kg at the min, not massively out of shape but would like drop a fair few kg's and be in decent nick for the summer


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl even @Sambuca wants to fùck me mate I'm that good looking


Sam has got severe cataracts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Sam has got excellent vision and great taste


I agree


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> You've always carried good size I think, remember back when we went to leeds and you'r shoulders look like you've got american football pads on under your top!!
> 
> PCT this time for me has been a breeze, well shocked myself but I think the main factor is I've had zero drama going off, seeing a girl (just the one!!!), it's going great and that's it.
> 
> ...


i'm lucky with genetics with the size of my back i think. think it is coz i come from a long line of paddies who used to love digging holes all the time! but with my delts i love training them and they've responded well!

Dropping to a cruise dose e10d and i feel good really. Sex drives good and mood as well.

Love a night out in liverpool, belting city, and that place is like Bem Brasil in Manchester. sh1t loads of meats but watch out as its salty which means they hope you drink more and not eat as much meat so they can make more money out of you, the cheeky little Brazilians! Yep if you can remember it mate you've failed big time!

me and my mates are thinking either a messy 4 days in Ibiza next year, Hideout festival or this The Yacht Week Croatia

You on many cals at moment? carbs low and fats high?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I did my HND full time mate and then did my degree on day release at work. Day release makes me sound like I've been let out of prison a day a week haha!
> 
> Mate believe me I'm not posh! I'm a Salford lad with a strong Manc accent! Nowt posh about me. But I know what you mean, most QS's are posh or act posh. I don't act like that. I don't even have a posh phone voice!


Yeah mate most have Hons and that so was just wondering haha

fair play to you though, obviously put in the work and paid off


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That yaught week looks awesome!!!

Think I'm only doing 4 days in ibiza next year, prob go on the thursday for Cream, friday hit the westend, saturday has got to be PACHA (my fave club!), sunday at space then home. Another full week out there will be the death of me..... especially at 34!!

Cals at the min are about 2500-3000 I think so quite a lot for me, nice and balanced with the macros, carbs are around and peri workout. Gonna look at changing things up this weekend though, done PCT now so few more weeks then get bloods done and see where my body is


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate most have Hons and that so was just wondering haha
> 
> fair play to you though, obviously put in the work and paid off


Yeah mate suppose it did but I hated uni. The course bored me and had fcuk all to do with what I was actually doing. I'm like that though if I'm not interested in what I'm learning I won't apply myself. Still got a BSc (Hons) though so can't complain. Defo worth it though


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> That yaught week looks awesome!!!
> 
> Think I'm only doing 4 days in ibiza next year, prob go on the thursday for Cream, friday hit the westend, saturday has got to be PACHA (my fave club!), sunday at space then home. Another full week out there will be the death of me..... especially at 34!!
> 
> Cals at the min are about 2500-3000 I think so quite a lot for me, nice and balanced with the macros, carbs are around and peri workout. Gonna look at changing things up this weekend though, done PCT now so few more weeks then get bloods done and see where my body is


Was with the lads last night at a mates 30th and looks like one stag do is krakow and then Ibiza now. As long as I get to Ibiza I'm made up! Yeah mate 3 days or maybe 4 does me now. Hit it hard before I'm even at airport and stay like that till the flight home. A week would end me!

Is Scott still helping or you doing your own thing now?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick training update

Trained bicep, chest and delts yesterday

Seated preachers super set hammer curls

45 x 7 / 16's x 7 x 4

One arm high cable curls no rest between sets

4 plates x 15 each arm x 4 sets

Biceps were proper pumped after this

Seated plate loaded machine press

80 x 15

80 x 15

80 x 12

80 x 15 (8,7 rest paused)

I can usually smash out 200kg for 6 reps on this but with the slow negs I'm nowhere near but feel it so much more

Seated machine press with palms facing each other so targets inner pec a little more. 7 second negative

10 plates x 14

10 x 11

Had to drop weight as was struggling like fcuk!

8 x 10 still struggling as was starting to cheat and speed up the negs to get them out

6 x 15 better more controlled set. Very light compared to before but doesn't matter as felt it a lot more.

Seated DB lateral raises superset with standing cable lateral raises

12kgs x 15 / 1 plate (yes 1 plate!!) x 15

12 x 15 / 1 x 15 (started to struggle after 8 reps!!)

12 x 15 / 1 x 15 - had to rest pause 3 times!!

12 x 15 / 1 x 15 - again 3 RP's

Done after this and rushed home to get ready for my mates 30th. Need of not bothered as didn't get there till 9 anyway! I had missed the food so was only cake. Had 4 slices for my meal. Classed it as my PWO carbs as only had 2 scoops of whey after I trained. Before bed had another shake.

Last few days diet hasn't been great. I don't mind a bit of sh1t in off season but I've basically been so busy not to get meals in so I've dropped 3 pounds this week. It'll be back up next week anyway


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Did triceps and back this morning. In a rush this morning so dropped a couple exercises to get what I needed to done.

EZ bar incline bench Tri extension

40 x 7

45 x 7

50 x 7 x 5

Overhead rope extension triple drops on each set

10 plates x 8, 7 x 5, 5 x 6, 3 x 12

12 x 8, 9 x 6, 7 x 6, 5 x 8

13 x 9, 11 x 4, 9 x 4, 7 x 5

BW dips. 5 sec negatives and 2 sec hold at peak contraction. Partials on each set when fail

Bw x 10, 15 partials

Bw x 8, 12 partials

Bw x 10, 8 partials

Wide grip pull ups - I hate pull ups!! 2 second pause at bottom, so full stretch of lats

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 6

Seated rows. 5 sec hold at peak contraction

45 x 10

55 x 10

70 x 8

Reverse grip pull downs

40 x 17

55 x 14

60 x 12

Done. Should of done a couple more sets on some exercises and I dropped deads completely as would of took me forever as was gonna do 6 sets.

Got to watch Noah play footy and now chilling out rest of day. May go gym tomorrow for cardio and calves. See how I feel Tomoz


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate suppose it did but I hated uni. The course bored me and had fcuk all to do with what I was actually doing. I'm like that though if I'm not interested in what I'm learning I won't apply myself. Still got a BSc (Hons) though so can't complain. Defo worth it though


Sometimes wish I went to uni mate :sad: No point regretting stuff though I guess!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Was with the lads last night at a mates 30th and looks like one stag do is krakow and then Ibiza now. As long as I get to Ibiza I'm made up! Yeah mate 3 days or maybe 4 does me now. Hit it hard before I'm even at airport and stay like that till the flight home. A week would end me!
> 
> Is Scott still helping or you doing your own thing now?


You have to do PACHA vip mate, different world when on the balcony looking down and dancin with swedish girls!!

Just doing my own thing at the min, having 6 weeks clear out with pct and more food. Look like sh1t but feel better, bloods done in a week or so and see where to go after that


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

RACK said:


> You have to do PACHA vip mate, different world when on the balcony looking down and dancin with swedish girls!!
> 
> Just doing my own thing at the min, having 6 weeks clear out with pct and more food. Look like sh1t but feel better, bloods done in a week or so and see where to go after that


If you don't mind me asking mate.. what pct protocol did you use?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just the usual HCG/Comlid/Nolva one mate, little bit of adex in there to protect from gyno as I'm prone. Ran for 4 weeks though not the 3 that most say to do


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> You have to do PACHA vip mate, different world when on the balcony looking down and dancin with swedish girls!!
> 
> Just doing my own thing at the min, having 6 weeks clear out with pct and more food. Look like sh1t but feel better, bloods done in a week or so and see where to go after that


Mate we might have a bit of that. I'm still trying to convince them all to go ibiza! It's getting harder every year to get the lads together coz of wags and kids!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I missed a session last night due to work.

So come in this morning and doing biceps that I should of done in the workout last night and triceps from my next session.

So tonight is my usual session on a Monday and the session that should of been this evening will be done on my usual day off.

45 mins arms now and then cardio. No rush this morning as got appointment at hospital at 10 about my nose. Broke it years ago and wanna get it sorted now as t affects my breathing. Also due to the small bend in it when I wear shades there're lob sided haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So session is

Standing db curls palms facing forward super set with spider curls

12kgs x 12 / 20 x 12

12 x 12 / 20 x 10

12 x 12 / 20 x 9

DB curls palms in / spider curls close grip

12 x 12 / 20 x 8

14 x 12 / 20 x 7

14 x 10 / 20 x 6 drop 10 x 15

Straight bar cable curls 2 sec hold at contraction. Big squeeze!

Rope press downs super set with straight bar press downs. 2 sec hold at contraction on all reps on both exercises

7 plates x 15 / 13 plates x 9

8 x 15 / 15 x 8

9 x 14 / 16 x 8

10 x 12 / 16 x 7 drop to 8 x 12

One arm db over head extension

12 x 15 x 2 sets. No rest between arms

14 x 15

20 x 12 drop 12 x 8, drop 6 x 12

Then 5 mins calves. As many reps as possible with as little rest. Fcuk this hurts!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Sometimes wish I went to uni mate :sad: No point regretting stuff though I guess!


Aren't you only 20 mate? You could still go! I didn't do mine till I was 22


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just leaving the gym and bump into my young cousin who's only just joined. Now my cousin is overweight and never trained before so he's a proper newbie.

Anyway he just said "I wanted to ask you about DNP as a lad at work has been pushing it on me and t3 as well" I told him in no uncertain terms to touch dnp or even t3 as not used right can fcuk you up big time! It's proper p1ssed me off. I might find out where this lad trains and go have words with him the pr1ck. Just wanting to make a few quid and not caring about the consequences.

I know DNP and t3 can be used relatively safely if you're clued up on it but not for someone brand new who doesn't have a clue about diet, let alone PED's!! What a fcuking pr1ck.

As you can see its wound me up


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

RACK said:


> Just the usual HCG/Comlid/Nolva one mate, little bit of adex in there to protect from gyno as I'm prone. Ran for 4 weeks though not the 3 that most say to do


I'm trying the new power pct protocol at the moment!

so u did 4 weeks of clomid n nolva?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not updated for a few days as been so busy with work.

Training has been ok apart from last nights leg session which was dog sh1t. I got in the gym late after a long day and just didn't have the motivation to smash a good leg session out.

Diet hasn't been great either as appetite has been awful. I've not been eating any sh1t, it's just I've not been eating enough. So I've dropped probably 5 pounds this week. I'm not beating myself up about it as I know I'll gain it back quickly enough and I'm laid back at moment about that.

Just got to the gym now to do delts and a bit of chest. I trained yesterday morning as well and did biceps and triceps so that this session will be shorter and so will tomorrow's.

Out tonight for a beer with work at the Xmas markets and then my mates 30th. Gonna be a messy one but still gonna get up tomorrow, watch Noah play footy and get myself to the gym.

Coz I've not been eating enough cals I've kept cardio to a minimum but I really have missed it!

I've also been cruising now for 6 weeks and actually feel good. No low moods, sex drive is best it's been for a good while but only bad thing is my acne on my shoulders and back has flared up. I don't get big cystic spots but i do get quite a few red ones on my shoulders and a few on my back. I'm self conscious about it but end of the day i know it comes with gear use. I just need to try and get a grip of it now. Going to try a chemical peel next week and see how that goes


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

had a nice and chilled weekend. Friday night i was steaming so didnt make the gym on saturday and instead went Reds BBQ for ribs, beef brisket and sweet potato fries to sort my head out. Then watched Interstellar which is one of the best films i've seen. Loved it! Rest of the day was chilled at home. Yesterday got up and did 45 mins on the stepper and then again did jack sh1t rest of the day. Up this morning and did 20mins on stepper and later i'll hit chest/front delts and biceps.

Rosie is now getting up in the mornings to go the gym which is good for me as i'll get up and go the gym most mornings now. I have been anyway but this will make it easier now if you know what i mean!

5 weeks till Thailand and can't wait to get on the beach!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> had a nice and chilled weekend. Friday night i was steaming so didnt make the gym on saturday and instead went Reds BBQ for ribs, beef brisket and sweet potato fries to sort my head out. Then watched Interstellar which is one of the best films i've seen. Loved it! Rest of the day was chilled at home. Yesterday got up and did 45 mins on the stepper and then again did jack sh1t rest of the day. Up this morning and did 20mins on stepper and later i'll hit chest/front delts and biceps.
> 
> Rosie is now getting up in the mornings to go the gym which is good for me as i'll get up and go the gym most mornings now. I have been anyway but this will make it easier now if you know what i mean!
> 
> 5 weeks till Thailand and can't wait to get on the beach!


What you need mate is a pair of red Hasselhoff trunks for the beach. :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That food sounds amazin....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> What you need mate is a pair of red Hasselhoff trunks for the beach. :lol:


haha mate i've got some short shorts as it is! the red Hoff trunks might just tip my missus over the edge into thinking i'm gay! ha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> That food sounds amazin....


it was mate! i'm craving it now! @Goodfella can tell you how good Reds is as well!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> haha mate i've got some short shorts as it is! the red Hoff trunks might just tip my missus over the edge into thinking i'm gay! ha


Just get her a matching red one-piece swim costume to run up and down the beach in and im sure youll be able to dispel any doubts she might have. :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just get her a matching red one-piece swim costume to run up and down the beach in and im sure youll be able to dispel any doubts she might have. :lol:


how about this? defo says "Hi I'm Liam and i'm so straight that i wrestle bears during the day and only eat meat thats been cooked over fire!"

View attachment 161978


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> That food sounds amazin....





liam0810 said:


> it was mate! i'm craving it now! @Goodfella can tell you how good Reds is as well!


Reds is epic. Had there donut burger with a peanut butter banana shake and peanut butter cheesecake was unreal. Nicked aload of the missus's brisket too that was top notch


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> how about this? defo says "Hi I'm Liam and i'm so straight that i wrestle bears during the day and only eat meat thats been cooked over fire!"
> 
> View attachment 161978


Fook me, Baywatch must have changed since I last watched it!

Thats no good, there's no room for the lifeguard logo

View attachment 161987


----------



## BryBry (Nov 23, 2014)

You look great mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Reds is epic. Had there donut burger with a peanut butter banana shake and peanut butter cheesecake was unreal. Nicked aload of the missus's brisket too that was top notch


i might go again on saturday but just got to convince my missus now as she's not a big fan of it! But my mate and his missus are over from Leeds and want to go Xmas markets and i'm sure i can convince them to go so Rosie wont have a choice! ha!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Fook me, Baywatch must have changed since I last watched it!
> 
> Thats no good, there's no room for the lifeguard logo
> 
> View attachment 161987


I'll get it tattooed onto my chest!



BryBry said:


> You look great mate


Cheers bud


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Update on training last night and today.

last night was

incline DB's

40 x 8

46 x 8

50 x 8

50 x 8

close grip incline BB press

80 x 8

100 x 8

110 x 8

120 x 8

Flat DB flyes

30 x 8 - Stopped this as was getting a twinge in front delt when at full strecth so switiched to

Pec dec

10 plates x 8

12 x 8

14 x 6, DS 12 x 4, DS 8 x 5, DS 5 x 9

Cables SS press ups SS front raises

Cables 8 x 15, pr ups BW x 21, fronts 20kg x 12 - 3 more sets with all weights the same apart from cables which i upped a plate a time

after this chest was fried!

onto biceps

Seated DB curls SS Spider Curls

DB's 14 x 12 Spiders 25 x 8

DB's 14 x 11 Spiders 25 x 8

DB's 16 x 8 Spiders 30 x 6

DB's 12 x 12 Spiders 30 x 8

DB's 8 x 12 spiders 35 x 8

Standing BB curls 2 sec hold at contraction and big squeeze

20 x 12

25 x 12

25 x 12

Done. Diet was better yesterday. i had

100g oats with 2 scoops whey

250g pulled pork with half bag basmati

100g oats with 6 egg whites

2 scoops whey, 100g 0% greek yogurt

PWO - 2 scoops whey, 100g greek yogurt, 200ml almond milk, 3 pieces of burgen bread and 40g sweets

200g mince with spinach, 80g chickpeas, 2 pieces of burgen & half bag basmati & quinoa

50g almonds

works out at about 3600 cals, plus had 5 litres water as usual. This morning weighed myself and dropped a pound so i know my maintenance level is about 4000 cals. I'll probably keep eating about 3600 cals a day so that on a saturday i can relax diet and body wont suffer too much for it.

Got up this morning at 6.30 and went to the gym and hit calves & triceps

Toe press

100 x 20

120 x 20

140 x 20

160 x 20

180 x 20

Rope pressdown SS revers grip pressdown

10 plates x 15, reverse 11 x 7

11 x 15, 12 x 7

12 x 15, 13 x 7

13 x 15 DS 10 x 6, DS 8 x 5, DS 5 x 10. Reverse 14 x 5, DS 12 x 6, DS 9 x 7, DS 5 x 11

DB overhead extensions

14 x 10

16 x 10

16 x 10

16 x 10

Dips 50 reps

Finished with 20mins on stepper.

Office for the day so nice and chilled hopefully and can hit all my meals. Then tonight back and rear delts and maybe 10 mins cardio.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What's your training split at the min mate with goin twice a day?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> What's your training split at the min mate with goin twice a day?


If i get to gym in the mornings mate and have time to do weights as well as cardio then i'm going to hit biceps and triceps alternate days, so twice a week and hit calves twice as well.

then in evenings it'll be

Monday - Chest

tuesday - back and rear delts

wednesay - cardio

thursday - legs

friday - chest / side delts and front delts

saturday - back

going to be this for another 3 weeks and then mix it up again


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Couple of days with no updates but it's mainly due to how busy I've been in work.

Yesterday was a right off with diet as only managed scrambled egg and toast before I got to the gym just due to meetings all day. Then at gym had a couple protein bars and PWO was 4 pancakes and a shake. Had 400g pork with a bag of rice for tea and then 2 pieces of burgen bread and a shake before bed. Not enough food in me.

Tuesday was the same. Diet started well then just ended up busier than i thought so missed meals. Missed training Tuesday night as well coz of work.

So I trained last night, done arms and calves this morning with cardio and then tonight legs. Hopefully diet today is gonna be better.

Still feel ok though and not beating myself up for it. I'm maintaining my condition and muscle at moment and that's my aim till I come back form thailand. Then it's all out growing with a sprinkle of gear to make sure I get huge!

Want to try and hit 16st by July but in the kind of condition I am now at 16st. It's a big ask but I need to set a goal that will push me hard


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gotta say I've never really fancied Thailand but my relation is out there at the min and keep posting things on fb........ Now I'd love to go lol

With your metabolism you must really feel the lack of food some days mate if you can't get time to eat


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Gotta say I've never really fancied Thailand but my relation is out there at the min and keep posting things on fb........ Now I'd love to go lol
> 
> With your metabolism you must really feel the lack of food some days mate if you can't get time to eat


ive always wanted to go mate and after going in April i couldnt wait to go back. Koh Samui is the first place i've been where i actually could see myself living one day. so chilled out and beautiful.

yeah mate i do feel it. Metabolism is back firing again now which is good but then bad when days like yesterday.

Also no legs tonight as been made to go to a frigging quiz with work! Thought i'd get to go gym beforehand but nope gotta be in liverpool for 7! What a load of sh1t!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i didnt get back from that bast4rd quiz till 12.30 so got up this morning at 7 and got to the gym but didnt have time for a full leg workout. So i hit hammies and will nail quads tonight.

session was quick as was gonna be late for work.

seated leg curls - run the stack - 30 secs rest between sets

3 plates x 15

5 x 12

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 8

16 x 6

18 x 3 partials

16 x 4 partials and drop sets 14 x 3, 12 x 2, 10 x 4, 6 x 4, 4 x 12

6 x 21

Hams were screwed after this.

decided to try and do Glute Ham Raises - fcuking hell i just cant do these! I get to about 45 degrees and just end up falling on my face! i'll practice these though as defo feel them in my hams.

as its black friday i'm trying to get my xmas shopping done online. Not going to the shops near me as all the d1ckheads are scrapping over stuff and the police are getting called all over. Manchester is really full of mongs!

Quad session is

leg extensions 3 x 10 5 sec contraction - 30 secs rest

front squats 20, 10, 8, 6, 4, 20

leg press 4 x 50

partials hacks no lockout 2 sec hold at peak contraction super set walking lunges 3 x 15

leg extensions 4 x 8 triple drop set each set

now that should ruin my legs.

I think in a few weeks i'll do my 1000 rep session again but make it worse

front squats


----------



## TCW1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Fair play mate, superb show transfer, i doff my cap !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So i didnt get back from that bast4rd quiz till 12.30 so got up this morning at 7 and got to the gym but didnt have time for a full leg workout. So i hit hammies and will nail quads tonight.
> 
> session was quick as was gonna be late for work.
> 
> ...


Id like to watch U do ghr lol


----------



## TCW1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ghr ? know most abbreviations ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TCW1 said:


> Ghr ? know most abbreviations ?


Glute Ham Raises


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Id like to watch U do ghr lol





TCW1 said:


> Ghr ? know most abbreviations ?





BestBefore1989 said:


> Glute Ham Raises


they're killers!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Found a few vids on my phone from around the time i was competing. thought i'd post them up. looking back now i am kind of proud to the condition i got myself to.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you got the setting set to private mate so they wont play


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you got the setting set to private mate so they wont play


how about now mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> how about now mate?


all good now :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Found a few vids on my phone from around the time i was competing. thought i'd post them up. looking back now i am kind of proud to the condition i got myself to.





liam0810 said:


>


You have every right to be proud mate :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You have every right to be proud mate :thumbup1:


cheers mate. i know i can nail condition after the last 2 shows, now i need to pack the size on over the next 18 months so that i can do some damage when i compete again


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Awesome mate


Cheers mate. I need to pack some muscle on now as i feel i look skinny in the vids


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

looking great in them vids mate, hopeI can manage that condition one day!

good job.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. I need to pack some muscle on now as i feel i look skinny in the vids


Sure u will mate u train hard!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looked great mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

naturalun said:


> looking great in them vids mate, hopeI can manage that condition one day!
> 
> good job.


Cheers pal. It hurts getting like that but well worth it!



Sambuca said:


> Sure u will mate u train hard!!


Ta princess. Need to keep the training as I'm nailing that but need to nail diet. As we all know diet is key!



Dan94 said:


> Looked great mate


Cheers bud!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick update about the weekends training. went to the gym saturday morning and trained delts and chest. decent enough session and chest has a little bit of DOMS still and i'm hitting it again tonight. Yesterday i went to the gym and did BB shrugs. Started at 1 plate a side starting at 20 reps and put a plate on a side till i was at 7 plates (300KG inc bar) and managed 3 reps on that, then i drop setted all the way back to 1 plate a side. today my traps are in bits! I very rarely train traps so decided they needed hitting hard yesterday and i'm paying for it today. I also did tri sets of toe presses, bodyweight calf rasies and floor calf raises. 5 sets of 10/20/20.

Will be training back and triceps tomorrow morning as taking a client to the United game tomorrow evening, will also train wednesday morning as i wont train at weekend as its Rosie's 21st (yes i am a cradle snatcher as i'm 30!) so need to fit an extra session in. friday will be morning workout as well as being taken out for lunch by a subbie. Next few weeks up until xmas i'm going to be eating in a calorie deficit apart from when out with either work or mates or missus. So overall it should balance out. I want to be a little leaner than i am but i'm not gonna beat myself up about it.

Decided i'm going to start my 8 week blast on 2nd February. i'm going to use Apollo's gear and run a simple test and tren course. 2.5ml test 350 and 2ml tren 300. May throw in some anavar at 100mg as well. it will be 16 weeks at a cruise dose of not even 1ml sus e10d. i've been off about 7 weeks now and done 3 jabs in that time so more like e16d!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like you've got it all planned out mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds like you've got it all planned out mate


I try to keep it simple mate and I love tren! Can't be ar$ed running about 5 compounds like some do. Test tren and a sprinkling of var should do.

Oh and woke up this morning and my traps are in bits just when I'm walking about! Fcuk me I can't remember them ever being this sore.

Hitting biceps and triceps this morning. As mentioned, no training tonight so back will be tomorrow. Don't think I could train my back too intense anyway coz of my traps, so the extra days rest should help!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest separation on those vids is mental mate, bet they love you walking round topless sweating all the machines up lol

Cycle sounds easy enough, can't beat apollo at the moment. Should be nice!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Chest separation on those vids is mental mate, bet they love you walking round topless sweating all the machines up lol
> 
> Cycle sounds easy enough, can't beat apollo at the moment. Should be nice!!


Looking at the vids I wanna get ripped again haha! Don't worry I wiped down the machines!

Yeah nice and easy mate. No need to over complicate it! Apollo is top notch at moment


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Looking at the vids I wanna get ripped again haha! Don't worry I wiped down the machines!
> 
> Yeah nice and easy mate. No need to over complicate it! Apollo is top notch at moment


Nah, not yet. Makes you look old mate lol

It is mate, can't grumble at what they're banging out.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, not yet. Makes you look old mate lol
> 
> It is mate, can't grumble at what they're banging out.


It Defo does! I look about 80 when my face is that drawn in! Not a good look! Would love to keep that body all year round but a fuller face


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It Defo does! I look about 80 when my face is that drawn in! Not a good look! Would love to keep that body all year round but a fuller face


It's not a good look is it!!

Synthol in the cheek maybe?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Conditioning in them vids is mental mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's not a good look is it!!
> 
> Synthol in the cheek maybe?


Haha mate I was thinking fillers!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

AlexB18 said:


> Conditioning in them vids is mental mate! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate! As said in a previous post looking back at those vids I'm proud of my conditioning. With another say 6kg of quality muscle I will hopefully be competitive in u90's if that's what I choose to do


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I trained yesterday morning as I was out last night for a meal for Rosie's bday. Was a good session and supersetted arms followed by a few isolation exercises on delts. Slight DOMS today which is good, even though I know DOMS doesn't always mean a good session!

Today is her bday so no training but will be going tomoz.

Enjoying training for enjoyment and not for a show. No stress and just feel good and it's not a chore when I'm there.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> So I trained yesterday morning as I was out last night for a meal for Rosie's bday. Was a good session and supersetted arms followed by a few isolation exercises on delts. Slight DOMS today which is good, even though I know DOMS doesn't always mean a good session!
> 
> Today is her bday so no training but will be going tomoz.
> 
> Enjoying training for enjoyment and not for a show. No stress and just feel good and it's not a chore when I'm there.


Sure I seen you at the Christmas markets in town last Saturday about 2pm ish! Up stairs in the lodge bit you was wearing a black t-shirt I think?!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> So I trained yesterday morning as I was out last night for a meal for Rosie's bday. Was a good session and supersetted arms followed by a few isolation exercises on delts. Slight DOMS today which is good, even though I know DOMS doesn't always mean a good session!
> 
> Today is her bday so no training but will be going tomoz.
> 
> Enjoying training for enjoyment and not for a show. No stress and just feel good and it's not a chore when I'm there.


I hope youve got something nice planned for her.

Have a great day and wishing her many happy returns :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I was thinking fillers!


Yeah, poly filler lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Sure I seen you at the Christmas markets in town last Saturday about 2pm ish! Up stairs in the lodge bit you was wearing a black t-shirt I think?!


yes mate that would of been me. was i there with a blonde girl and a couple with a kid? you should of said hi


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, poly filler lol


got a load of that at work mate, so might take a tube and see how it works


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i did jack sh1t training this weekend as went out with Rosie saturday and ended up getting wrecked, so yesterday was a right off training wise. Didn't get up this morning either but i'll be up every morning this week for cardio and then weights every evening.

tonight is chest / delts / biceps


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> yes mate that would of been me. was i there with a blonde girl and a couple with a kid? you should of said hi


Yeah mate you was with a blond girl and a couple but I didn't see a kid though!

I wasn't 100% sure it was you or would of came over, I was sat far end in the corner with about 6 other lads. We were on a pre-christmas works doo get together and started off at Reds for breakfast at 11am so already had afew by that time lol

You were looking well though mate :thumbup1:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate! As said in a previous post looking back at those vids I'm proud of my conditioning. With another say 6kg of quality muscle I will hopefully be competitive in u90's if that's what I choose to do


Yeah that sort of contioning with 6kg of muscle packed on mate you will look 100x better.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Yeah mate you was with a blond girl and a couple but I didn't see a kid though!
> 
> I wasn't 100% sure it was you or would of came over, I was sat far end in the corner with about 6 other lads. We were on a pre-christmas works doo get together and started off at Reds for breakfast at 11am so already had afew by that time lol
> 
> You were looking well though mate :thumbup1:


I seen you lot mate as thought i recognised one of you from round my way. couple of big lads there. What's the brekkie like at Reds?

and ta pal, i'm ok at moment. not my best but not my worst. Thinking of maybe trying to drop say 5 or 6 pounds of timber the next few weeks up till hol just to try and get abs out for it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

AlexB18 said:


> Yeah that sort of contioning with 6kg of muscle packed on mate you will look 100x better.


Yeah mate i agree, just gonna be some hard work to get it!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate i agree, just gonna be some hard work to get it!


Nothing worth getting was ever meant to be easy to achieve mate  will be worth it in the end though, although im sure you already know that haha.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

AlexB18 said:


> Nothing worth getting was ever meant to be easy to achieve mate  will be worth it in the end though, although im sure you already know that haha.


Exactly mate, if it was easy to achieve it wouldnt be worth doing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> got a load of that at work mate, so might take a tube and see how it works


Pallet load I hope lol

You go steady getting wasted at your age, takes longer to recover


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pallet load I hope lol
> 
> You go steady getting wasted at your age, takes longer to recover


haha mate i wasn't too bad yesterday! I've not had a bad bad hangover in ages but i think i went to bed at 4am and wide awake at 9 so was then just tired all day yesterday

i've order 10kg of fila mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> haha mate i wasn't too bad yesterday! I've not had a bad bad hangover in ages but i think i went to bed at 4am and wide awake at 9 so was then just tired all day yesterday
> 
> i've order 10kg of fila mate!


Probably could have done with a few more hours in bed lol

More needed, just to fill your mouth


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I seen you lot mate as thought i recognised one of you from round my way. couple of big lads there. What's the brekkie like at Reds?
> 
> and ta pal, i'm ok at moment. not my best but not my worst. Thinking of maybe trying to drop say 5 or 6 pounds of timber the next few weeks up till hol just to try and get abs out for it


I was the big good looking one with a shaved head wearing a light grey jumper :whistling: lol

Only 2 of the lads got breakfast, the rest of us waited till 12 to order off the main menu. Can't remember what they got now but they both said that it was nice and they enjoyed it. We all just got the pit burger to keep it simple and can't really go wrong with that

I'm carrying a fair few lbs of timber and water myself at the moment...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

not updated all week as been mad busy with work and tbh cos of that training hasn't been great! I've still trained mon/tues and this morning and will train again tomorrow but its just been one of those weeks. I'm looking forward to the new year when i can get my head on focused on gaining size and not just maintaining which is boring!

Out soon for a few drinks with one of my subbies and then out tomorrow for works do. next friday again out with clients, out on an all dayer to sunny wigan with my mates saturday which will be very messy and then out monday with clients again!

So coz of all the drinking i've cut carbs right down and just going to have a lot of protein/fat meals with carbs just around training.

I wouldnt be too bothered about eating and drinking loads as its xmas but i cant be fat for the beach in thailand!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

You drunken bum! :laugh: Have a good one!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:
 

> You drunken bum! :laugh: Have a good one!


i'm so ill today! went on works do satuday and went to bed at 8.30 yesterday morning, so yesterday was a write off and i'm sitting at my desk now slowly dying!

Still gonna train tonight and eating is better this week. out with work again friday but wont be drinking as got my xmas day out with the lads on saturday. Work is gonna be a little quieter this week which is better and less stressful


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh dear, hope ya feel better soon and enjoy the rest of the party season! :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Oh dear, hope ya feel better soon and enjoy the rest of the party season! :beer:


i'm really not looking forward to drinking again!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> i'm really not looking forward to drinking again!


Power through, you'll be fine at weekend, tis the season to be jolly.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Power through, you'll be fine at weekend, tis the season to be jolly.


I'm gonna try and power through! lots of caffeine today i think!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i finally feel human again and am now looking forward to saturday again!

Trained last night and was a good session, one of the best i've had in a good while.

As always as reps are 4 second negs unless stated

slight incline smith press, hands about 8 inches apart

100 x 10

120 x 10

135 x 4, drop 110 x 3, drop 80 x 8

Incline smith press hands wide

120 x 8

130 x 6

100 x 10

seated machine press

stack x 10

stack x 8, drop 3/4 stack x 6, drop 1/2 stack x 8, drop 1/4 stack x 10

pec dec with 2 sec hold at peak contraction

1/3 stack x 8

1/2 stack x 8

1/2 stack x 7

2/3 stack x 4

Giant set - cable crosses / incline push ups / seated incline plate load press

cables 4 plates x 15 / pushes BW x 21 / press 40 x 12

cables 5 x 15 / BW x 21 / 40 x 10

Cables 6 x 15 / BW x 12,6,3 / 50 x 8

seated EZ bar preachers - 3 sec squeeze at top

35 x 12

35 x 12

35 x 8 rest 2 rest 2

standing db curls superset close grip spider curls

12 x 12 / 30 x 8

14 x 11 / 30 x 6

16 x 6 drop 12 x 3 drop 8 x 6 / 30 x 4 drop 15 (just bar) x 6

Biceps were on fire by this point

DB hammer curls superset wide grip spiders

14 x 12 / 15 x 8

16 x 12 / 15 x 9

18 x 8 rest 4 / 15 x 10

done after that. Diet yesterday was back on track. i'm eating just above maintenance at about 3500 cals at moment. i've added in a lot more fats into my diet eating probably 150g nuts a day so 900 cals from them and another 600 cals from olive oil and peanut butter. then about 200g carbs around training and 300g protein from whey, chicken, mince and eggs.

Diet for when i'm back will be at about 4500 and will be about 1500 cals from fats, 1200 cals from protein and the rest from carbs. will keep carbs from first two meals of the day and from the meal before bed.

Went the gym this morning and did triceps

rope pressdown superset with reverse grip pressdown

1/3 stack x 15 / 1/3 x 9

1/2 x 15 / 1/2 x 7

1/2 x 15 / 1/2 x 8

2/3 x 10 drop 1/2 x 7, drop 1/3 x 6, 1/4 x 15 / reverse 2/3 x 5 drop 1/2 x 6, drop 1/4 x 20

incline skulls

40 x 10

45 x 10

50 x 8

then 15 mins on stepper. this evening will be back and calves.

Work is a little quieter which is good as training can be back on track this week along with diet


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You not with Scott anymore mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> You not with Scott anymore mate?


Na mate want to do my own thing. Still pick his brain sometimes but as I'm not competing any time soon I want to try things out on myself. Plus with having quite a few clients I like to see what works for me and then can give it clients to try to.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Last night was one of those sessions where i just couldn't get going at all. When i got to the gym there was a surveyor from the landlord who was wanting to see the owner. Anyway as i deal with surveyors every day and also deal with landlords trying to screw tenants by making them carry out works that isnt down to them, i spent 45 mins walking round with him showing him everything that was wrong with the building that i know is down to the landlord. he agreed with it all so hopefully it will get sorted and the landlord will now leave the gym alone. After that was sorted i did back but it was very lacklusture. Did the following

seated cable row

2/3 stack x 10 plus 5 partials

3/4 stack x 10 plus 5 partails

stack x 6 plus 5 partiasl

seated machine row

3/4 stack x 10 plus 5 partials

stack x 6 drop 1/2 x 10 plus 5 partials

BORS - now on this i'm supposed to do 21,14,14,12,10,4 and i did

100 x 10

110 x 8

120 x 6

then couldnt get the motivation to do anymore as lads kept talking to me and i was easily distracted!

reverse grip pulldowns

1/2 stack x 8 x 3

Again just had no go on this. was just going through the motions

wide grip pulldowns

1/2 stack x 20 x 2 - pretty much chatting when doing these so obvioulsy not concentrating!

reverse pec dec super set with incline bench rear flyes - i dont even know why i even bothered with this!

And that was it. so tonight i'm doing cardio but going to hit rear delts again and also some heavy shrugs to make up for yesterday!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So today I am dying! Went out at 2pm saturday for the lads Xmas day out and got in at 7am Sunday morning. No more heavy sessions for a good while now as I can't hack it. Today is an easy day at work though, just at mercedes now getting my old merc MOT'd before it goes back and then going to a chinese for lunch with clients. Will be hitting chest and biceps tonight.

When I'm back from thailand I'm going to switch up training. I'm still going to do slow negatives on most of the exercises I perform but will be doing 5x5 on first exercise to get my strength going up. I think doing the slow negatives has made a big difference to my strength so I'm hoping my bench will go up by at least 10-15kg, same with squats and my other compound exercises.

6 days till thailand and am finally getting a bit excited for it! Oh an Xmas of course


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lmao you have just been on one long bender since the show


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Lmao you have just been on one long bender since the show


Haha mate I've actually behaved compared to last year! Last year after my show was a lot lot worse! This year I've behaved!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chest and bis done and was a decent session. Mixed it up from usual and did dead stop slight incline press to start with and did

100 x 8

110 x 6,2 rest pause

120 x 5,3 rest pause

130 x 5,1 rest pause

Seated plate loaded press wide grip

120 x 8

160 x 8

170 x 7

180 x 6

Slight incline Db flyes

28 x 8

30 x 8

Flat flyes triple drop set

34 x 5 (right delt actually gave way before chest gave up), 20 x 4, 16 x 6, 8 x 15 (final rep 30 sec hold at peak contraction a this was agony!)

Crossovers super set with press ups & incline plate loaded press

5 plates x 12, press ups x 21, incline 40 x 7

6 x 12, press ups 10 & 11 (rest paused), seated press 40 x 5 & 7 partials

7 x 12, press ups 11,4,5,1 (rest paused), seated 40 x 4 & 7 partials

Chest was ruined after this and it was onto biceps

Db curls superset with spider Curls

16 x 12 & spiders 30 x 8

16 x 6,3,3 & spiders 30 x 6

16 x 4 drop 12 x 8 & spiders 30 x 5 and drop 15 x 6

Drag barbell curls superset with spiders

40 x 12 spiders 20 x 12

45 x 12 spiders 20 x 12

45 x 11 spiders 20 x 9

Barbell 21's

30 x 21 x 3

Toe press calves

80 x 50 x 2 - these were split by 10 reps calves facing in and then 10 reps facing out till 50 reps down

Standing single Calf raise on step 4 sec negative as usual but 2 sec hold at bottom and top

BW x 20 x 2

Done and dusted now home to chill.

Feeling a bit run down which I'm hoping is just from saturday. Stocked up on berocca to add in with my Vit c to make sure I don't get ill!

Tomorrow morning a little cardio and triceps and back in the evening


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Chest and bis done and was a decent session. Mixed it up from usual and did dead stop slight incline press to start with and did
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> ...


Love dead stop press right at the bottom of the movement,

Good amount of vol their how long does it take you to get through it ??

Still training four times a week??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi mate hope all is well and have a good xmas see you soon for another session (training or bumming up to U) :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope you're feeling better. Enjoy xmas and Thailand! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bail said:


> Love dead stop press right at the bottom of the movement,
> 
> Good amount of vol their how long does it take you to get through it ??
> 
> Still training four times a week??


It takes about an hour and 20 mate if that but if I get in the mornings I'll hit arms on their own and then do chest or back or delts in the evening depending on what day it is.

I'm training 4 or 5 days a week at moment.

I'll be training 5 times come feb Pal



Sambuca said:


> Hi mate hope all is well and have a good xmas see you soon for another session (training or bumming up to U) :lol:


Can we not do both darling 

Have a good Xmas mate and see you soon x



Keeks said:


> Hope you're feeling better. Enjoy xmas and Thailand! :thumbup1:


Cheers keeks! I'm feeling a little better. Still rough but after speaking to a few mates from saturday they're all ill as well. All said its one of the best nights we've all had so it's worth feeling like this. After all you can't buy memories x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

and have a great holiday :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> and have a great holiday :beer:


you to buddy!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I'm finally back from thailand! Had a class time and I do love the place but no wonder those Thais are tiny, they don't put any meat in their meals! I also managed to train 4 times since 27th December till this Saturday so I feel like a smack head!

Christmas was great and so was holiday and also I became an uncle again just before Xmas!









To be honest though I've loved the break and am now ready to get big again!!

So I've been planning my new diet and training and also gear as I've started again this weekend.

Diet will be 350g protein, 300g carbs and 180g fats. On leg days I'll add in an extra 100g carbs. I'm trying a high fat diet to see how I respond to it. Fats will be from a mix of sources such as smoked salmon, eggs, avocado, greek yogurt, nuts and evoo. Protien will be from my usual sources of whey, eggs, chicken, mince and steak. Carbs will be oats, rice, white spuds and then some fast acting carbs like haribo PWO.

Regarding my course I'm thinking high dose of test with anavar to start and maybe add in tren later on. I won't be using slin for the foreseeable future as I'm not a big fan of it as it makes me feel sh1ttynsometimes. I'll use it when i plateau.

This will be my training session which I've got a few clients doing as well. Still keeping 4 sec negatives in some exercises as done before. I'm going to be aiming to beat the log book every week.

Cardio for the time being will be kept to a minimum but if i feel like I'm gaining a little too much fat I'll add it in as would rather keep cals up then cut them.

Weight this morning was 91kg so I'm aiming for 100kg by end of feb and then for 110kg for end of april which will be the heaviest I'be been by 5kg. My body seems to hate getting over the 100kg mark as when it does I become sluggish, tired and just generally feel a bit cr4ppy and run down. That's why im hoping trying a different type of diet might help this.

As I've said im not doing any comps this year but j have 2 clients I'm prepping for shows. One for Miami pro in 14 weeks and another for ibfa show in September. Plus another client who may want prepping and he'll be a super heavyweight as at moment he is 21st with abs!! My gym is having a little comp between all the lads in July and I've said im not doing it but I may secretly do a 6 week cut and just do it!

I'm looking forward to getting big again and I have the bug again!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Best of luck buddy! :thumb:

Congrats on becoming an Uncle again btw :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arms trained today and think I'm gonna tweak the training a little that I've wrote down.

Session was

Rope pushdowns - 4 sets 15 reps - reps not taken to complete full stretch position worked in the top half and hold contractions for a brief pause and 4 sec negs. Started on 10 plates and last set was 18 plates.

EZ bar extensions lying on floor - 3 sets 10,8,6 each set rest rest pause, reps each one paused on floor briefly -

40 x 8,2

50 x 5,2,1

65 x 2 drop 50 x 2 drop 40 x 3, drop 25 x 4, drop bar only x 10 - triceps were fried after this!

Overhead single db extension - 3 x 10 reps each rep taken to fully stretch tricep out and extended just short of lockout

12's x 10

18 x 10

20 x 10 last few reps help on positive part of rep

Incline alternate curls bench at 45 degrees - 3 sets 8,8,6 reps palms up the whole time and each rep to fully stretch bicep out for a pause

12 x 15 too light

16 x 10 - too light again

22 x 6 drop set 8 x 12

EZ bar preacher curls - 3 sets 12,10,6 last set drop set reduce weight 50% and rep out, each rep is from mid range so I went heavy and don't fully extend and contract arm at top

45 x 12

60 x 10

65 x 6 drop to 30 x 7

Machine preacher curls - 3 sets 15 reps tuck head down on these and curl to the top and squeeze at top - couldn't do these as machine was being used so I did 21's

25 x 21

30 x 21

35 x 21

Was an alright session for being back.

Hunger is good today and would be hitting my meals but my hob ain't working so I put on a chilli in the slow cooker set on high. Went in after 3 hours and realised that being the mong I am ive set it on low! Got to get another 3 meals in before bed which won't be a problem as I'm hungry.

Tomorrow is legs so let's see how much it hurts! I trained legs in thailand and it was 35 degrees and only one fan in the gym. I threw up a lot doing them and they were in bits for days after. So much so that I had a thai massage (no happy ending!) that I nearly cried when she was doing my quads. Actually I nearly cried through most of it as she was a sadist! She was massaging my head and digging her fingers into my temple and I swear to god I thought I must of harmed her family for her to hurt me as much as she was!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you have a website for coaching and that mate? Might be interested in one for my cut this Summer, will be much more serious and motivated post gyno surgery


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great plan set out mate, I'm sure you'll blow up very well - as usual ya slag!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Do you have a website for coaching and that mate? Might be interested in one for my cut this Summer, will be much more serious and motivated post gyno surgery


I dont mate as i dont think i'm busy enough or really that well known to make a website. Really i should look at it and also look at doing more on Twitter, but then again every fcuker on twitter either thinks they're a coach, PT or a fitness model!

But if you want to use me mate just drop me a message and i'll send you my email and we can go from there pal



R0BLET said:


> Great plan set out mate, I'm sure you'll blow up very well - as usual ya slag!!


I'm hoping so mate. I wanna be big again but not a fatty! Nobody likes a fatty!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

update for the last few days.

Been so busy in work that not been eating as much as i should be i've still put on 3 pounds since sunday so its not bad and think it also means that i dont need to be hitting 4000 cals to grow just yet. This is a good thing in a way as it means less food having to be eaten and i can grow quicker, but it also may mean that seeing as though i started my prep last year on over 4000 cals and dropped weight quick, that maybe my metabolism has slowed down. obviously i was 16st at start of prep and am now 14'7st but i know that usually it takes a lot for me to grow. Suppose for the time being i should look at this as a positive thing as appetite isnt great so eating less cals than i usually have to to grow is a plus point. Just may mean when i come to drop weight i may need to look at lower cals and a tad more cardio.

Anyway monday i hit legs and session was a little rushed and as its a new programme i've given myself i was getting used to it

Leg extensions 4 second negs and a hold at peak contraction. Now this leg extension machine at the gym is heavy as fcuk, the old one i can stack, this one i struggle on 5 plates!

3 x 25

4 x 25

5 x 25 barely!

Squats

60 x 14

100 x 10

140 x 9

160 x 4 drop to 100 x 6

leg press

280 x 25 (last rep i went all the way back and ended up feeling a twinge right near my ball bag!)

320 x 20 and 5 with help with hands on legs

360 x 18 with 6 with help with hand on legs and 12 partials

groin was bad after this.

tri set of lying leg curls (4 sec negs) / reverse lunges / partial hacks with no lockout and constant tension (should of been full but due to groin was about 50-60% of movement)

lying curls 55 x 8 / lunges BW x 8 / hacks 140 x 15

curls 60 x 8 / lunges BW x 8 / hacks 160 x 15

curls 70 x 6 / lunges bw x 8 / hacks 180 x 12

that was legs done but i'm gonna tweak it as legs arent sore. need more hams first!

delts last night

rear delats against 45 degree bench

10 x 20

16 x 12

20 x 8 partials 10, drop 10 x 6, drop 6 x 8

run the rack side lats

8 x 12

12 x 10

16 x 8

28 x 8 partials

40 x 6 partials

28 x 6 partials

16 x 4

12 x 6

6 x 15

ruined!

db press 2 sec pause at bottom

28 x 10

40 x 6 drop 18 x 8

plate loaded press - dead stop just above top of delt - 4 sec

120 x 10

160 x 8

180 x 6 drop 160 x 4 drop 120 x 3 80 x 5 40 x 8

cable side delts

4 plates x 10 x 2

calves toe press 120 x 20 x 4

delts was a good session but still feel like its lacking something so back to tweaking that as well!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Back done last night but again needs tweaking

Plate loaded Wide grip pulldowns (4 sec negs) - should of started with rack pulls but there wasnt a BB free and it also seems that Thursday is national back day like Monday is national chest day!

60 x 15

100 x 12

140 x 8 and 10 partials

Underhand rows

100 x 12

140 x 10

180 x 4 - this was too heavy and i ended up too upright and cheating too much so dropped weight

100 x 10

60 x 12

One arm DB rows dead stops

50 x 10

50 x 9

50 x 8 drop 40 x 6 drop 38 x 6 drop 24 x 8 drop 18 x 10 - nearly threw up at the end of this!

reversegrip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns

65 x 10 / straught 30 x 20

75 x 10 / striaght 35 x 18

seated leg curls - 4 sec negs

55 x 8

65 x 8

70 x 6

75 x 6

90 x 4 drop 45 x 8

Session done. feel it needs a little more to it but i am sore today in my back. think I'm going to add in defo the rack pulls and maybe some weighted wide grip pull ups. I am wanting to get more thickness to my back as i feel that is a weak point


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

another week to start and been so busy at weekend as worked sunday and have had an influx of lads wanting coaching. Can't grumble as its more money!

friday i hit chest and still got DOMS now!

incline smith bench. slow negs with stop on pins just above chest

60 x 15

100 x 10

120 x 6

140 x 6 drop set to 100 x 4

seated plate loaded press

120 x 10

160 x 8

180 x 6 with 3 forced

190 x 4 with 4 forced

cable crossover

6 plates x 15

7 x 12

8 x 10

pec dec

half stack x 20 x 3

chest was done after this

arms on saturday but it was sh1t really as had a lad turn up to train with me and i ended up chatting to him more about training and also to other lads in the gym about stuff. So i'm going to add arms in this week after back and delts and then hit them saturday on their own.

i put 3 pounds on last week so i think the sus and var should kick in this week. i'm not wanting big gains each week as it'll probably mean a lot of it is sh1t. So if i gain 1-2 pounds over the next 12-14 weeks that should mean a gain of 14-28 pounds which would mean i'd hit the 100KG and above.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

legs last night and was a good session but gym was packed!

leg extensions - 4 sec negs and hold at contraction

60 x 20

65 x 20

smith front squats

60 x 15

80 x 12

110 x 8

130 x 4 and fail at bottom

140 x 2 and fail!

leg press

240 x 30,10,10,10 - rest paused

260 x 20,10,5,5,10 - rest paused

after this i threw up!

stiff leg deads

120 x 8 x 2

seated leg curls - 4 sec negs

55 x 8

60 x 8 x 3

80 x 4

90 x 2

Walking BB lunges

45KG x 12 each leg

45KG x 12 each leg

blowing out my ar$e at this point

leg extensions - feet facing out and top third of movement

100 x 6 x 2

done!

was a good session but i did want to do more normal BB squats but some plebs were fcuking about in the squat rack so i left it.

DOMS today are good.

off to hit delts now

oh and i think food might have to be upped this week as i weighed myself this morning and i've dropped weight!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Delts done and session was ok but too many fcukers talking to me! I prefer the gym dead so I can train properly.

Anyway session was

Smith press to nose

80 x 16

100 x 12

120 x 8

130 x 6

140 x 2

Run the rack laterals

8 x 15

10 x 12

15 x 10

17.5 x 8

35 x 10 partials

27.5 x 8 partials

17.5 x 6

12 x 6

10 x 7

8 x 10

Delts fried after this.

45 degree angle rear delt raises

10kgs x 40

10's x 40

Single cable lateral raises

4 plates x 10

5 x 8

6 x 8 partials drop to 3 x 6 drop 1 x 10

All above on both arms reps all pretty close on each arm

Reverse pec dec superset with standing calves

Delts half stack x 12 / calves 3/4 stack x 12

2/3 stack x 10 / stack x 10

3/4 stack x 8 / stack x 8

Stack x 6 / stack x 8

Seated machine press 4 sec negs

Half stack x 10

3/4 stack x 10

Gave up at this point coz people chatting to me.

Need to start hammering my calves properly. Might start doing them at start of training to ensure they get hard


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

140kg pressing! Strong fúck.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 140kg pressing! Strong fúck.


Gonna get stronger!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done for finishing your workout after the vomit. If I push myself hard enough to vomit I also feel faint and need 10/15 min just to recover.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

quick update. i'm plodding along. missed training last night as had a few things to sort. weight is back to what it was but dont think i'll of put any weight on this week. look like i've leaned up a little. upping cals a bit next week, probably add in 50g carbs and 20g fats.

tonight i'm hitting chest with tris to make up for missing last night and will hit back and biceps tomorrow if i've got time as i'm training 2 lads and then taking my nephew to his first united game. Going to get their early so can get him a scarf and let him enjoy the whole day.

2nd week of sus and var and can't say i feel much really but i usually expect it the 3rd week so hopefully all guns blazing next week


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

His first game? There's still time to change your mind and not be a cruel b4stard! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> His first game? There's still time to change your mind and not be a cruel b4stard! :lol: :tongue:


Mate he's either gonna be a red or dead to me!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Mate he's either gonna be a red or dead to me!


So Liverpool still an option then? :rolleye:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> So Liverpool still an option then? :rolleye:


Being a bin dipper is worse than being dead!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Training done tonight and not a bad session. Think though I need a training partner now as need that extra bit of push to take me further.

Plate loaded seated press

80 x 12

120 x 10

160 x 8

210 x 2 (PB) drop 160 x 3, drop 120 x 6, drop 80 x 12

Flat DB press

60's x 6 with 2 partials

60's x 6

Can Defo go heavier than that but my left delt is sore this week from how ive been sleeping on it!

Pec dec - 4 sec negs

1/2 stack x 15

2/3 x 12

3/4 x 8

2plates from stack x 6 and 5 partials

Stack x 4 and 8 partials

2/3 x 8

Incline cable flyes - 4 sec negs

5 plates x 20

6 x 15

7 x 15

Preacher machine (top 3/4 of movement with 1 sec squeez at top)

30 x 20

50 x 15

60 x 12

80 x 7

100 x 4

Wide dips hitting chest - no lockout all tension kept on chest

Bw x 15

Bw x 11

Bw x 15 - front delt was in bits

Standing DB curls s/s with barbell curls - 4 sec negs

20's x 8 bb 30 x 8

20's x 6 bb 30 x 10

20's x 6 bb 30 x 7

Done. Tomorrow back and triceps.

Hunger is up which is good!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big session mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Strong sod!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Training done tonight and not a bad session. Think though I need a training partner now as need that extra bit of push to take me further.
> 
> Plate loaded seated press
> 
> ...


PB :bounce:


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Strong bastard!!

What lab are you using for sus and anavar mate?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Training done tonight and not a bad session. Think though I need a training partner now as need that extra bit of push to take me further.
> 
> Plate loaded seated press
> 
> ...


Don't think I'll ever be able to lift them numbers haha.

Hopefully get some PB's in over next few months though


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Big session mate


strength is going up which is what i aiming for at the moment



R0BLET said:


> Strong sod!!!


gotta get stronger though!



J4MES said:


> Strong bastard!!
> 
> What lab are you using for sus and anavar mate?


using Apollo for everything mate. seems good so no need to try any other lab



naturalun said:


> Don't think I'll ever be able to lift them numbers haha.
> 
> Hopefully get some PB's in over next few months though


your strenght will come mate. i've been lifting 10 years so you've got plenty of time to catch me up!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

nice chilled weekend.

the game on saturday was good. well it was ok but we won so that was the main thing. Noah enjoyed it, for the first 20 mins and then wanted to go home at half time! I made him stay till 10 mins to go and we left.

diet was relaxed on saturday, didnt eat too much sh1t really, think worst thing i had was a couple of doughnuts, then had a curry but as usual had a tandoori with rice and roti's so again not bad.

yesterday met two lads at their gym which was an Xercise4less Xercise4Less | The Leading Budget Gym | Join Today i was expecting it to be sh1t as its a tenner a month. I was very suprised as it was one of the best equpped gyms i've been in. even tempted to join it as one of the lads said he'd pay for my membership if i train with them once a week. i'm tempted! makes me wonder how these places make a profit though, coz they had at least 40 treadmills, 40 bikes plus DB's going up in 2kg incremenets from 2kg up to 70kg and higher i thinkm, plus every machine you could need. i bet all the equipment was £200k+.

anyway after i trained them i went home, chilled out and then to my step sisters for another curry for my mums bday.

back in the office today and looking forward to the gym tonight,. training legs and looking for a PB on front squats and also to up my 50 rep leg presses by at least 20kg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Free gym membership..... No brainer!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Free gym membership..... No brainer!


I know mate I'm thinking that. It's only like 10 mins from mine to. I love Beefit but it's gone really quiet and it's losing some great members. This place has some big lads in there supposedly and I need that to push myself


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> nice chilled weekend.
> 
> the game on saturday was good. well it was ok but we won so that was the main thing. Noah enjoyed it, for the first 20 mins and then wanted to go home at half time! I made him stay till 10 mins to go and we left.
> 
> ...


mate we got one of those Xercise4less gyms up the road from me in bristol aswell. Everyones been raving about it. The machines are all plate loaded aswell from what im hearing!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> mate we got one of those Xercise4less gyms up the road from me in bristol aswell. Everyones been raving about it. The machines are all plate loaded aswell from what im hearing!


Yeah mate they were in there. I loved it! Fcuk it for £10 a month im joining!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs destroyed

Leg extensions

10 plates x 20

12 x 20

Squats- had to do these on smith as rack was taken. I can't seem to go as heavy on smith but did ok

100 x 8

140 x 6

180 x 3 and fail!

160 x 5

160 x 5

Sissy squats on smith

80 x 10

80 x 10 drop 40 x 8

Leg press - has to use machine as leg press was being used

120 x 50 - rest pause 3 times

140 x 50 - rest pause 4 times

Lots of heavy breathing after this and stopping myself throwing up

Seated leg curls - 4 sec negs

40 x 14

50 x 13

60 x 11

70 x 9

80 x 5

90 x 4 and 3 partials drop to 40 x 10

Walking bb lunges

45kg x 12 each leg

45 x 13 each leg

Donkey calves

Bw x 100 reps with 3. Rest pause

Leg extensions superset with reverse lunges

Stack x 6 / bw x 8 each leg

Stack x 5 / Bw x 7

90 x 7 with slow negs / 5 each leg

Standing calves

Bw + 45 bb x 50 x 3

A good session in all.

Used the new TPW pre workout and seemed to give me a little boost so will be using that for a while now.

Diet today has been good and increased cals

4 eggs & 100g smoked salmon

200g chicken, 2 tbsp evoo, 1 avocado

2 TPW flapjacks

2 scoops whey & 100g oats

30mins before training had 50g Pb

Just had 120g haribo and 2 scoops whey

Next meal is 300g pork with a bag of basmati rice

Before bed I'll have a geek yogurt

So cals are about 4200 for the day, 200g fat (need to drop this a little tomorrow), 300g carbs (up this by 50g) 340g protein

On a higher fat diet I do feel better, no bad bloating at all which I get when I have a high carb diet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What Greek yoghurt do you get mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What Greek yoghurt do you get mate?


I just use the supermarkets own mate. I get full fat at moment and sprinkle some dark chocolate chips in it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I know mate I'm thinking that. It's only like 10 mins from mine to. I love Beefit but it's gone really quiet and it's losing some great members. This place has some big lads in there supposedly and I need that to push myself


Agreed mate. At the place I've just left it was me in there alone each day, no real drive to push myself!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate. At the place I've just left it was me in there alone each day, no real drive to push myself!


been spaeking to a few lads who train at Beefit and they said they might join this xercise4less so it'll be good to have a few mates there. Its just a big shame how its going. i've trained there 5 years, made a lot of good mates, love going there and if it wasn't for Beefit then i would of never competed. i'm still going to go there once or twice a week as i'll miss it but i think it could be the end of the road for me there. fcuk me its worse than splitting up with a bird! ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs are in bits today. decided i'm going to throw in some extra hamstring training on a thursday as well as they're severely lagging.

later is delts and traps. aiming for a PB on smith press and go up a few kg when running the rack. Also i'm going to do some seated pressing but have the bench at 60 degrees so that i hit the upper pec as well as the delts. Reason is that i need to get a little more thickness to upper chest


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> been spaeking to a few lads who train at Beefit and they said they might join this xercise4less so it'll be good to have a few mates there. Its just a big shame how its going. i've trained there 5 years, made a lot of good mates, love going there and if it wasn't for Beefit then i would of never competed. i'm still going to go there once or twice a week as i'll miss it but i think it could be the end of the road for me there. fcuk me its worse than splitting up with a bird! ha!


Before you know it you'll be training for cross-fit


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Before you know it you'll be training for cross-fit


you know it mate. i dont like having muscles and want to be injured all the time, so i need to start cross fit!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hit delts last night and if I'm honest it was a bag of sh1t. It didn't help that the gym was colder than the Antarctic, so grabbing the weights was horrible! But also got some bad pip in my left delt from the prop in the apollo sus! Anyway session was

DB laterals run the rack

8 x 15

15 x 12

17.5 x 10

22.5 x 7

35 x 20 partials

50 x 11 partials

35 x 20 partials

22.5 x 5

17.5 x 6

15 x 4

8 x 12

Seated press but with bench at 60 degrees to hit top of chest as well as delts.

80 x 12

100 x 10

140 x 3 drop 100 x 4 drop 80 x 5 drop 40 x 8

Reverse pec dec

1/2 stack x 16

2/3 x 13

3/4 x 12

Stack x 6 drop 3/4 x 4, drop 1/2 x 6 drop 1/4 x 8

My left delt was burning bad by this point and just didn't have much movement in it without pain.

Bb shrugs

160 x 10

200 x 8

250 x 4,4,2,2 rest paused

Called it a day after that.

Diets good and I'm on track for 2 pound gain this week.

In carlisle today and the drive was horrible as my legs are in bits from Monday so couldn't get comfy. Rest day today and need it as not been sleeping good last few days. Not on tren so not sure why that is. Gonna try some kalms before bed tonight and see if they help


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Hit delts last night and if I'm honest it was a bag of sh1t. It didn't help that the gym was colder than the Antarctic, so grabbing the weights was horrible! But also got some bad pip in my left delt from the prop in the apollo sus! Anyway session was
> 
> DB laterals run the rack
> 
> ...


Still a decent session there mate, horrible when bars and handles are cold lol

MTFU with the pip


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Still a decent session there mate, horrible when bars and handles are cold lol
> 
> MTFU with the pip


It was like training in an igloo last night! And I never get bothered by pip but this is a right stinger! Plus my left front delt has been sore for the past week and now my medial!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> It was like training in an igloo last night! And *I never get bothered by pip but this is a right stinger!* Plus my left front delt has been sore for the past week and now my medial!


That doesn't sound good :scared:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That doesn't sound good :scared:


It wasn't mate! Especially it seems when it's cold I get pain in my hands and it hurts to grip things!

No training tonight and appetite has been a little sh1t. Today I've had a TPW flapjack, 2 scoops whey, 80g almonds and a double hamburger from maccies (was starving and wish I hadn't bothered!). Just got 300g white potato in the oven and will have that with 300g pulled pork. Then before bed will be 2 scoops whey and a greek yogurt. Not enough cals but just not hungry


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So not trained last night as went for a meal with my mam for her birthday. And today was gonna train but got to the gym and ended up having to help a few new members out as a favour to the owner and also look after the gym for a few hours. So tomorrow im gonna about 11ish and blast chest and arms to make up for missing last night and today.

Weight this morning is sitting at just under 95kg so I've gained well the last few weeks. Appetites better now I've dropped the var and to compensate ive added in a ml extra of sus.

Next week I'm aiming for a PB on every session as I want to get my strength up a lot on this course.

Diet is staying the same and having another chilled weekend. I'm starting to get cabin fever now so need to sort a night out soon to get ruined!


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

We're about a are you from Liam? I see you were travelling to Carlisle? Small world...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So not trained last night as went for a meal with my mam for her birthday. And today was gonna train but got to the gym and ended up having to help a few new members out as a favour to the owner and also look after the gym for a few hours. So tomorrow im gonna about 11ish and blast chest and arms to make up for missing last night and today.
> 
> Weight this morning is sitting at just under 95kg so I've gained well the last few weeks. Appetites better now I've dropped the var and to compensate ive added in a ml extra of sus.
> 
> ...


Pmsl you always get caught up in helping people at that gym.

Week of PB's, should be a taxing week then!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl you always get caught up in helping people at that gym.
> 
> Week of PB's, should be a taxing week then!


I know mate and I thought joining a new gym would help as nobody would know me and Id be left behind. Oh my first exercise a young lad came over to me asking for advice and ended up spending 15mins or so helping him out! I didn't mind that as he was a young lad who had just started the gym and it's actually good he asks instead of being one of these cocky 17 years who have sh1t form and train sh1t and think they know everything


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

As Said in post above I joined the xercsie4less today and had a belting session! Hit my first Pb of the week as well!

Incline Db press - 30 degrees

25 x 20

42 x 15

55 x 12

65 x 8 (PB) drop 42 x 6 drop 25 x 9 drop 10 x 15

Heaviest DBs are 75's so I'm aiming for 5 reps on them on Friday.

Incline plate loaded press - 45 degrees

40 x 16

90 x 10

110 x 8

Cable crossovers - 4 sec negs

35kg a aide x 12

40 x 10

45 x 8

55 x 6 drop 25 x 6

30 degree incline flyes superset wide push ups

25 x 12 / push ups x 22

30 x 9 / push ups x 22

35 x 6 / push ups x 20

As I missed arms yesterday i through them in now

Giant set

Machine preacher

Machine Tricep extension

Rope hammer

Rope pushdowns

1st sets all 30kg x 18

2nd sets all 45kg x 14

3rd sets all 60kg x 6

Seated incline curls - 4 sec nega

16 x 8

20 x 6

22 x 6

I'm that weak on dB curls it's actually a bit embarrassing!

Single DB overhead Tricep extensions superset seated calves

DBs 17.5 x 10 / calves 20 x 15

20 x 10 last two forced / calves 40 x 14

25 x 10 last 4 forced / calves 60 x 8

Calves 80 x 6

Bicep cable curls superset close hand push ups

20kg x 12 push bw x 16

30 x 10 push Bw x 14

Done and dusted. Gym is belting for 10 a month just hope when I go again on Thursday in the evening it's not packed full of mongs taking up everything!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

scottyweights said:


> We're about a are you from Liam? I see you were travelling to Carlisle? Small world...


I'm from Manchester mate and had been upto Kingstown trading estate looking at stripping out one of the retail units there. You from round there bud?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I know mate and I thought joining a new gym would help as nobody would know me and Id be left behind. Oh my first exercise a young lad came over to me asking for advice and ended up spending 15mins or so helping him out! I didn't mind that as he was a young lad who had just started the gym and it's actually good he asks instead of being one of these cocky 17 years who have sh1t form and train sh1t and think they know everything


That's worth it in those instances mate, good on him for asking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just looked at the pics on your first post,fvcking hell mate what a difference from your before and after pics. Massive respect.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's worth it in those instances mate, good on him for asking


Exactly mate. I wish I had asked more lads in the gym for tips when I first started. I wouldn't of wasted the first 4 years of training!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just looked at the pics on your first post,fvcking hell mate what a difference from your before and after pics. Massive respect.


Cheers pal. Suppose it shows what can be done if you train hard, eat well and don't fcuk about too much. I've not got the best genetics so I'm not one of these who can put a pic of me looking 10st and then a year later training and be 15st ripped. It's took a long time!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Exactly mate. I wish I had asked more lads in the gym for tips when I first started. I wouldn't of wasted the first 4 years of training!


Mate I'm just coming up to 4 years training and learning stuff each week!!

Still wish I'd have started 10 years ago.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'm just coming up to 4 years training and learning stuff each week!!
> 
> Still wish I'd have started 10 years ago.


same here mate, i'm learning all the time and that's why i love this game, you can learn all the time.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

so this is my 4th week of training the way i am and i'm thinking another week and then maybe switching it up so that i hit lagging bodyparts twice a week.

think i'm going to do

monday - chest/delts/biceps

tuesday - quads/hams

thursday - back/rear delts/triceps

friday - delts/chest/biceps

saturday - quads/hams/triceps

i think one session a week on back should be enough but think arms and legs in particular need two sessions a week. thinking heavy legs on a tuesday and saturday a high rep session on them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> so this is my 4th week of training the way i am and i'm thinking another week and then maybe switching it up so that i hit lagging bodyparts twice a week.
> 
> think i'm going to do
> 
> ...


My arms are shocking to say the least lol

Can I have 4 times a week


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> My arms are shocking to say the least lol
> 
> Can I have 4 times a week


you've got them twice a week for now!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

How you finding the sus mate? I'm close to switching back to Apollo myself!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> How you finding the sus mate? I'm close to switching back to Apollo myself!


As said on whatsapp mate I like it. Had to drop the apollo var as fcuking my appetite up but its always done that to me. So I'll keep hold of that for a cut


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs done and session was ok. Gym was packed so was waiting to get on certain things which isn't ideal as you lose the momentum and pump.

Started with 3 x 20 on leg extensions to warm up

Back squats. Had to jump in with 2 lads on the rack but was ok as they weren't taking ages to do a set.

80 x 15

120 x 12

160 x 6 failed on 6th. Asked lad to help but didn't have a clue what he was doing!

180 x 3 - before the set I showed the lad how to spot me properly but nope he didn't fcuking listen. When I was right at the bottom and needed a touch he was fcuking day dreaming and I ended up rolling the bar off my neck! Luckily neck didn't get hurt apart from a large burn from rolling the bar! Will teach me again to ask someone I don't know to spot me!

Tried barbell front squats then but I can't get the balance right and far prefer it in the smith. But this was being used by 2 girls who I think were doing about 15 sets of squats and pouting a lot!

Leg press 50 reps

140 x 50

160 x 50

260 x 25

Tried again with front squats with the barbell and superset for stiff leg deads

50 x 10 and 10 on deads x 3

Was too light this but couldn't get any plates and plus the front squats were more like sissys as was on my toes when going down

Single leg press super set with lunges

120 x 15 lunges 20kg a hand x 12

140 x 12, lunges x 12

160 x 10, lunges x 12

Seated leg curls

Can't even tell you what I did on this rep size as some lad was talking at me all the way through them!

Leg extensions - legs close, feet pointing out

Stack x 10 x 3

Wasn't a great session as that all took me nearly 90mins and it should of been 60.

Hopefully that gyms quietens down next week!

Home now big bag haribo with a shake PWO and 350g pulled pork with 250g rice for next meal.

Weight is coming on nice and slow. Should break 15st Mark in 2 weeks I think. Then aim for 16 by mid May and hopefully body doesn't start to break like usual when I get there and aim for 17st for July


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What a retard spotting ya!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stone on by mid May? You must have two wardrobes mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What a retard spotting ya!!


i know mate. to be honest i just think he's not very experienced in the gym and i thought i'd explained how to spot me but obviulsy not well enough.



Dan94 said:


> Stone on by mid May? You must have two wardrobes mate?


i do but its usually a winter wardrobe where everythings bigger and then my summer warddrobe everything is usually smaller. but now i'm gonna be big in summer so need more clothes!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well today has been a bag of sh1t. Feel knackered and went to the gym, did 10 mins and thought I may as well knock it on the head as it was so half hearted. Had 2 red bulls today, 3 black coffees and a pre-workout and I still had the go of someone in a coma

Home now on the couch feeling sorry for myself. Good rest day tomorrow and I'll throw in an extra session on Sunday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Well today has been a bag of sh1t. Feel knackered and went to the gym, did 10 mins and thought I may as well knock it on the head as it was so half hearted. Had 2 red bulls today, 3 black coffees and a pre-workout and I still had the go of someone in a coma
> 
> Home now on the couch feeling sorry for myself. Good rest day tomorrow and I'll throw in an extra session on Sunday


Pants ain't it! I fell asleep when I got home for 30 mins lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pants ain't it! I fell asleep when I got home for 30 mins lol


It's rubbish Mate! Need to sort my head out! It's a shame I can't take a load of EPH to keep me going and not worry about having to eat or the fact I may have a heart attack!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It's rubbish Mate! Need to sort my head out! It's a shame I can't take a load of EPH to keep me going and not worry about having to eat or the fact I may have a heart attack!


Only a day mate. You'll make up for it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> It's rubbish Mate! Need to sort my head out! It's a shame I can't take a load of EPH to keep me going and not worry about having to eat or the fact I may have a heart attack!


Don't u get on with Eph mate?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

theres a reds in nottingham mate gonna get some pork tips and steak down me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> theres a reds in nottingham mate gonna get some pork tips and steak down me :lol:


I need to get down there, I'll celebrate my cut with a binge there Pmsl


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sh1t few days feeling run down, feel a little today and gonna hit back/hammies and biceps tonight. tomorrow will be delts & chest to make up for missing my delts tuesday.

diet is ok but being alittle ill and down i've not ate much, just made sure got my protein in and been having a lot of nuts and evoo to make the cals up. tomorrow i should be better and be able to start training hard again and eating big to


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Loads of bugs and crap about at the min roll on spring


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

After a day of feeling sh1t ive just smashed out a great Delts session at the new gym I joined.

Gym was packed but I like that and plus I could get on everything. Only down side they squat racks don't have pins below my waist so I can't barbell shrug.

Run the rack

8 sets starting with 8 x 15 upto 25 x 4 and back down

Seated smith press

80 x 20

120 x 12

140 x 7

165 x 4 think a PB!

Delt destroyer

10 x 60

8 x 30

Arms x 12

Seated machine press- 4 sec neg

50kg x 12

70 x 10

90 x 8

110 x 4 stop 60 x 4

I'll stack that properly next week!

Db shrugs

75's (heaviest dbs) x 12 x 4

Incline seated dB shrugs

30 x 30 x 2

Rear pec dec

60 x 25

70 x 25 one rest pause

80 x 25 two rest pause

Seated machine laterals - 4 sec negs

45kg x 12

50 x 10

55 x 6 rest pause 3 more

Done and dusted. Was happy with that after Id felt sh1t since Tuesday.

Home now and big scran.

I actually look a little leaner than last week and weight is the same so can't complain. Well I can coz I'll never be happy how I look ha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

165 for reps is beast mate.

Regarding bb shrugs why not just deadlift it up then shrug?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great heavy session mate :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> After a day of feeling sh1t ive just smashed out a great Delts session at the new gym I joined.
> 
> Gym was packed but I like that and plus I could get on everything. Only down side they squat racks don't have pins below my waist so I can't barbell shrug.
> 
> ...


What's the delt destroyer mate.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 165 for reps is beast mate.
> 
> Regarding bb shrugs why not just deadlift it up then shrug?


Coz I can usually shrug more than I can dead mate. My dead is poor.

The other gyms I go I can use the bb but at this one unless I grow about 6 inches im gonna struggle ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> What's the delt destroyer mate.


It's a john meadows exercise mate

rear delt destroyer set - YouTube

@R0BLET loves it!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It's a john meadows exercise mate
> 
> rear delt destroyer set - YouTube
> 
> @R0BLET loves it!


I'll be honest, of I saw someone at the gym doing that is a thought they were taking the ****


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> It's a john meadows exercise mate
> 
> rear delt destroyer set - YouTube
> 
> @R0BLET loves it!


Fvck me looks a killer. I'm gonna give it a go though :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I'll be honest, of I saw someone at the gym doing that is a thought they were taking the ****


Try it mate and report back!


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Been lurking off the books for a few weeks now so might as well officially be in for the follow. Good sh1te in here, mate. Keep crackin on.

Nice shoulder set btw. Do you do straight sets or superset the movements?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It's a john meadows exercise mate
> 
> rear delt destroyer set - YouTube
> 
> @R0BLET loves it!


For the record, I don't lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Andas said:


> Been lurking off the books for a few weeks now so might as well officially be in for the follow. Good sh1te in here, mate. Keep crackin on.
> 
> Nice shoulder set btw. Do you do straight sets or superset the movements?


i do both mate. i feel i gain more from mixing it up


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tonight i'm going to hit back and legs

will start with

seated leg curls 6 x 4-8 last 2 sets will be forced reps and partials on last set

Stiff dead legs 3 x 8

front squats 4 x 6, 1 x 20

leg extensions 2 x 25

wide grip pull ups 50 reps

seated rows 4 x 6, 1 x 4

stiff arm pulldowns superset with close grip pulldowns 3 x 12, 3 x 15

tomorrow will be chest and biceps

sunday calves & triceps


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So trained both saturday and Sunday.

Saturday was chest and biceps

30 degree incline press

45 x 16

55 x 12

70 x 4 (PB) lad sporting me here didn't have a clue! My right elbow was giving way on last few sets as well

65 x 5

60 x 8

45 degree plate load press

40 x 14

60 x 12

100 x 10

140 x 6 (Pb) drop 100 x 6 drop 60 x 6 drop 40 x 12

Flat db flyes

22 x 12

36 x 8

42 x 6

Cables

36 x 12 x 2

42 x 11

Seated press 4 sec negs

16 plates x 12

18 x 8

20 x 6

Stack x 3

Machine preachers - 3 sec negs 3/4 of movement and 1 sec contract at top

42 x 15

60 x 10

70 x 6

80 x 6

Rope hammers

60 x 8

70 x 6

75 x 6

Decent session with a PB on the incline plate loaded press. If I had the right spotter and strapped my right elbow up I think I'd of been confident on 75's on the db's.

Saturday was chilled out and didn't eat much really as was knackered and appetite was cr4p.

Sunday got up had brekkie and went to the gym for a quick triceps and calves session

Toe press machine

50 x 12

60 x 12

70 x 12

80 x 10

90 x 7

100 x 4

EZ bar skulls 4 sec negs

35 x 12

40 x 10

45 x 6

50 x 4

V bar pushdowns

50 x 20

60 x 16

70 x 11

90 x 5

Seated calf raise

70 x 6 x 5 - the padding on this hurt like fcuk on my knees. Think I could of done more if it was more comfortable

Rope pushdowns

35 x 20

40 x 20

50 x 20

Done.

Ate better yesterday but in still not feeling 100%. Weighed myself this morning at 15st! So hit my target 2 weeks earlier than I wanted to. Think the reason maybe I had quite a high carb day yesterday. Usually have 300g and probably had close to 700g yesterday but probably just 200g protein and fats was about 90g.

One more week of the routine and then changing it again as mentioned last week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So trained both saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Saturday was chest and biceps
> 
> ...


PB's all over!

Sounds like some right numpties spotting you lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PBs :bounce:

70kg dbs! your a strong fooker


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PB's all over!
> 
> Sounds like some right numpties spotting you lol


mate they were. first off i asked them to sit one of the DB's on my knee. took him a while to work out which way round i wanted that! then i said "when i go back on the bench now for the first rep just help my elbows up. once i'm up and locked out i'm fine" 3 times it took and i gave in and got 2 other lads just to pass me the DB's whilst i was lay down!



BestBefore1989 said:


> PBs :bounce:
> 
> 70kg dbs! your a strong fooker


on incline as well dont forget haha!

Hopefully get a decent spotter tonight on squats and go for a single on 200!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> mate they were. first off i asked them to sit one of the DB's on my knee. took him a while to work out which way round i wanted that! then i said "when i go back on the bench now for the first rep just help my elbows up. once i'm up and locked out i'm fine" 3 times it took and i gave in and got 2 other lads just to pass me the DB's whilst i was lay down!
> 
> on incline as well dont forget haha!
> 
> Hopefully get a decent spotter tonight on squats and go for a single on 200!


That's annoying! I'm same if I'm going heavy, touch elbows and away you go isn't it.

Trusting some random lad isn't worth if sometimes though is it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's annoying! I'm same if I'm going heavy, touch elbows and away you go isn't it.
> 
> Trusting some random lad isn't worth if sometimes though is it!


Mate it was like I was speaking Swahili to them!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Mate it was like I was speaking Swahili to them!


What's the matter with you you pussy. Spotter for 70kg on an incline, pffff

Fvcking great lift btw lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs blasted!

Bb Squats

80 x 14

100 x 8

140 x 6

160 x 6

180 x 1 - got stuck in the hole and my spotter thought I was coming straight back up. Was there for about 7 seconds before he realised i was stuck!

180 x 3 and got these out nice and strong but knew I didn't have it in me for the 200 x 1

Leg press. Took fcuking ages to get this sorted as there's only like 30 20kg plates and I wanted as many as I could get!

400 x 12 again felt nice and easy

460 x 10 easy

500 x 8 again felt had more in me

500 + 90kg lad x 6 last 2 used arms for a little push on quads.

280 x 20 - this hurt the most I think!

Leg press

3/4 stack x 10

4/5 stack x 10

Stack x 10

Stack 8 drop 1/2 x 8

Seated leg curls

65 x 8

75 x 8

90 x 6

95 x 5

100 (stack) x 4 Pb

Stiff legs - hate these!

80 x 10

100 x 10

140 x 6

High and wide leg press to hit hammies - sumo press

260 x 10 x 2

Done and dusted after that!


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Did you have to rerack the 90kg lad when you were done with him?

Good sessions the last few times, mate, save the chavs you had for spotters XD


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> What's the matter with you you pussy. Spotter for 70kg on an incline, pffff
> 
> Fvcking great lift btw lol


i've actually just realised it was the 75's i was using ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Andas said:


> Did you have to rerack the 90kg lad when you were done with him?
> 
> Good sessions the last few times, mate, save the chavs you had for spotters XD


yep had to put him back on the weights rack!

and tbf i think it was my own fault for asking lads who were the closest to me instead of trying to find someone who looks like they might know how to spot properly!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

delts trained last night and decided like monday to go heavy with less reps.

smith press to nose

100 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 4

150 x 3 last 2 a little help drop 100 x 8 drop 60 x 12

Arnold press -not done these in years!

30 x 10

36 x 6

40 x 6

42 x 5

standing db laterals

20's x 10

20's x 10

22.5's x 8

side cable laterals

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 8 with 4 forced

8 x 6 with 4 foreced

rear pec dec

3/4 stack x 12

4/5 x 10

stack x 8

stack x 7

preacher machine with head tucked in and 2 sec hold at contraction

60 x 12

80 x 11

90 x 8

100 x 6

110 x 5 drop 50 x 8

barbell curl

45 x 6

50 x 5

50 x 4

50 x 6

decent workout and delts feel a little tender this morning. biceps dont but then again they never do. friday i'll be hitting biceps again in an arm session.

also this morning i've just discovered chocolate eggs! 6 eggs with some sweetener and a chocolate shot! lovely!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Some heavy lifting in this thread. Makes me feel weaker than I already am. Subbed


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Some heavy lifting in this thread. Makes me feel weaker than I already am. Subbed


Not as strong as some of the members on here mate! no way near! ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

rest day today and just had my first jerk chicken rice and peas of the year. i love that stuff. had a lamb pattie and a dumpling. i need a nap now!

decieded tomorrow is chest day with triceps and move arms to saturday and legs and back friday.

hopefully will get a non-mong to spot me on db's press!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> rest day today and just had my first jerk chicken rice and peas of the year. i love that stuff. had a lamb pattie and a dumpling. i need a nap now!
> 
> decieded tomorrow is chest day with triceps and move arms to saturday and legs and back friday.
> 
> hopefully will get a non-mong to spot me on db's press!


Knew there was a reason I chose to work with you....

Everytime I go up home I'm always having jerk chicken, rice and peas. Followed up with a festival/dumpling. Can't beat Caribbean food!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

naturalun said:


> Knew there was a reason I chose to work with you....
> 
> Everytime I go up home I'm always having jerk chicken, rice and peas. Followed up with a festival/dumpling. Can't beat Caribbean food!


i love it mate! bet you dont get much jerk chicken in Kabul though ha!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i love it mate! bet you dont get much jerk chicken in Kabul though ha!


Dunno mate I get mine from bradford so not much difference lol. :laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

naturalun said:


> Dunno mate I get mine from bradford so not much difference lol. :laugh:


haha i didnt think Bradford had a big contingent of Jamaican's either!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i've decided to mix my gear up a little and change over to 3ml of Apollo's rip450 (test e, mast e & tren e) and 2ml of sus a week. For me that's quite a lot of gear, actually i think it is for most but i just want to see what happens. Works out at 800mg test, 750mg tren, 300mg mast. Never ran that much tren so i'm hoping i dont go mental on it! haha!

I want to start smashing the weights more and get my strength up and gains as i feel like i'm just coasting at the moment and know i've got more in me!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> So i've decided to mix my gear up a little and change over to 3ml of Apollo's rip450 (test e, mast e & tren e) and 2ml of sus a week. For me that's quite a lot of gear, actually i think it is for most but i just want to see what happens. Works out at 800mg test, 750mg tren, 300mg mast. Never ran that much tren so i'm hoping i dont go mental on it! haha!
> 
> I want to start smashing the weights more and get my strength up and gains as i feel like i'm just coasting at the moment and know i've got more in me!


Wow thatsa lot of AAS

Good luck mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So i've decided to mix my gear up a little and change over to 3ml of Apollo's rip450 (test e, mast e & tren e) and 2ml of sus a week. For me that's quite a lot of gear, actually i think it is for most but i just want to see what happens. Works out at 800mg test, 750mg tren, 300mg mast. Never ran that much tren so i'm hoping i dont go mental on it! haha!
> 
> I want to start smashing the weights more and get my strength up and gains as i feel like i'm just coasting at the moment and know i've got more in me!


Pussy doses 

You'll be fine on that tren, I'd happily do 1g lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow thatsa lot of AAS
> 
> Good luck mate


i know mate i think it is! but as i've said before this year is about testing new training, diets and courses so i may as well give it a shot and hope i dont die from either lack of sleep depravation (trensomnia) or from the rapeyness from the tren!



R0BLET said:


> Pussy doses
> 
> You'll be fine on that tren, I'd happily do 1g lol


i know you would you junkie!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i know mate i think it is! but as i've said before this year is about testing new training, diets and courses so i may as well give it a shot and hope i dont die from either lack of sleep depravation (trensomnia) or from the rapeyness from the tren!
> 
> i know you would you junkie!


It's mast that makes me rapey lol

You'll be fine 

My bulk I fancy trying 1g mast and 1g test with dbol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's mast that makes me rapey lol
> 
> You'll be fine
> 
> My bulk I fancy trying 1g mast and 1g test with dbol


I'm like that now on test/npp. All I think about is sex. I look at birds on the train and see the slightest bit of flesh whether it be leg or chest and think yeah I'd give you one. Age and size doesn't seem to matter lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm like that now on test/npp. All I think about is sex. I look at birds on the train and see the slightest bit of flesh whether it be leg or chest and think yeah I'd give you one. Age and size doesn't seem to matter lol


Lol mate I'm terrible! Work is 75% women at my place and on cycle most of them would get my load


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol mate I'm terrible! Work is 75% women at my place and on cycle most of them would get my load


Try been tren rapey at uni...... now that is tough!!! Most would get it even in the middle of pct  

No pity for u.... none lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Try been tren rapey at uni...... now that is tough!!! Most would get it even in the middle of pct
> 
> No pity for u.... none lol


Yeah but most of them drop their knickers on the hour at uni lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah but most of them drop their knickers on the hour at uni lol


Hey I said i pity u, don't pitty myself one bit.......is tough though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Hey I said i pity u, don't pitty myself one bit.......is tough though


Yeah. Tough ploughing through all that clunge!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with the new cycle mate, will be interested to see what the Rip blend is like


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's mast that makes me rapey lol
> 
> You'll be fine
> 
> My bulk I fancy trying 1g mast and 1g test with dbol


See Id throw dbol in but orals just make me feel proper sh1t.

I've got ravenous and glutamine on hand to hopefully stop the tren messing my appetite up


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> Good luck with the new cycle mate, will be interested to see what the Rip blend is like


Yeah mate it should be interesting. I'm even now toying with dropping the sus and doing 3ml of the rip blend so that tren is higher and see how I get on with that as heard some prefer it like that and the sides aren't as bad


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chest and tris hit and not a bad session. I'm actually really enjoying training at the new gym coz I can get on with my workout without anyone pestering me!

30 degree incline Db press

20 x 20

35 x 15

47.5 x 12

60 x 8

70 x 5 last 2 forced.

Elbow again giving way even though I've strapped it up.

Incline flyes with pause at full stretch

20 x 15

28 x 12

37.5 x 8

37.5 x 6 - wanted the 40's but lad was using them.

Next was the flat supine press which Ive never used before so was

20kg a aside x 15

40 x 12

55 x 10

65 x 8

80 x 6 then did quadruple drop set back down to 20 a side.

No idea If 80 a side so 160 in total is a good lift on this but was surprised how light it felt getting upto that.

Anyone wondering what machine it is this is it










Pec dec - nice and slow negatives

65 x 15

80 x 12

90 x 9

100 x 6 - PB on this for me. Did drop set at failure on this.

Seated machine press. Don't like this machine at the gym. It feels a bit flimsy. Sat right up so was trying to hit bottom of pec a little more - slow negs again

1/2 stack x 10

3/4 stack x 8

Stack x 6

Chest was done after this. Actually tbh I could of probably done crossovers but all 4 sets of cables were being used.

Triceps next

Rope pushdowns - slow negs with pause and contract at bottom

1/2 stack x 12

2/3 x 9

3/4 x 7

Stack x 6 - PB

Straight bar pushdowns

Stack x 7

Stack x 6

Stack x 5 drop 1/2 stack x 8

Reverse grip cross body extensions

4 plates x 15

5 x 12

6 x 8

Done after this.

Home now and had 4 pancakes and a shake as PWO meal. Next is 300g mince in a keema saag curry ive made with a bag of rice. Before bed 200g greek yogurt and 50g nuts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> See Id throw dbol in but orals just make me feel proper sh1t.
> 
> I've got ravenous and glutamine on hand to hopefully stop the tren messing my appetite up


Pre workout maybe?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pre workout maybe?


I was thinking 20mg before but will probably still mess me up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I was thinking 20mg before but will probably still mess me up!


Well that sucks! Blue hearts all the way 

Legit ones are hit and miss at the moment though!?!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Could try some ghrp-6 with it mate?

I read up that's good for appetite or could counter balance it or make it even better...!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well that sucks! Blue hearts all the way
> 
> Legit ones are hit and miss at the moment though!?!


i've got 200 legit blue hearts i got from thailand next year and they're bang on mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> Could try some ghrp-6 with it mate?
> 
> I read up that's good for appetite or could counter balance it or make it even better...!


GHRP-6 is just like gh as in got to take it daily and i'm a fcuker for remembering to do that mate!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> GHRP-6 is just like gh as in got to take it daily and i'm a fcuker for remembering to do that mate!


Mate to be honest I know f**k all about it just seen that it helps appetite!

I agree mate... Would feel like a bloody dart board lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i've got 200 legit blue hearts i got from thailand next year and they're bang on mate


I'll give you £8 for them lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> Mate to be honest I know f**k all about it just seen that it helps appetite!
> 
> I agree mate... Would feel like a bloody dart board lol


i know mate! TBH i have never dabbled with peps. i think AAS and slin sometimes is enough for me!



R0BLET said:


> I'll give you £8 for them lol


thats 5 times the price i paid for them!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i know mate! TBH i have never dabbled with peps. i think AAS and slin sometimes is enough for me!
> 
> thats 5 times the price i paid for them!


You see a lot of mixed opinions with peps on the Internet. If it was me rather spend that extra money on making my cycle better!

But yes Rob sold to you for £8


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

so i met up with Scott Francis for lunch as he was in manchester on the way to a meeting and was a good catch up. ran through my next course and he thinks i should try the tren higher than the test and see how i get on, he said i need to watch prolactin levels.

so i'm going to try 3ml of rip450 a week when it turns up and see how it goes.

hitting legs and back later


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Tren higher is meant to reduce sides correct?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i know mate! TBH i have never dabbled with peps. i think AAS and slin sometimes is enough for me!
> 
> thats 5 times the price i paid for them!


Deal! I'll send you the money lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lukehh said:


> Tren higher is meant to reduce sides correct?


Yes mate supposedly. Will be interesting to see how I am on it


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

The rip 450 in my experience is bloody rocket fuel!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> so i met up with Scott Francis for lunch as he was in manchester on the way to a meeting and was a good catch up. ran through my next course and he thinks i should try the tren higher than the test and see how i get on, he said i need to watch prolactin levels.
> 
> so i'm going to try 3ml of rip450 a week when it turns up and see how it goes.
> 
> hitting legs and back later


Caber is suppose to be good for prolactin and tren/ deca sides but its expensive & like gold dust to get hold of!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> Caber is suppose to be good for prolactin and tren/ deca sides but its expensive & like gold dust to get hold of!!!


Yeah mate I have 3 tabs somewhere and gonna see if my source can get some more just in case.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyway that session was a bit of a write off!

Got in and did calves with the owner

Toe press on leg press. 4 sec negs, 2 sec hold at top of movement and 2 second at bottom

60 x 16

100 x 12

140 x 10

170 x 6

220 x 8

Standing calves same as above

Stack x 6

Stack x 5

Stack x 5

Stack x 5

Lying leg curls

65 x 8

70 x 8

75 x 6

80 x 5

90 x 3

Hacks

40 x 18

80 x 15

120 x 12

160 x 8 plus 20 partials

Leg extension super set standing single leg curl

Leg extension 5 plates x 18, single 20kg a side x 10/10 x 4 sets

Done. No back done so will hut that Sunday.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> i've got 200 legit blue hearts i got from thailand next year and they're bang on mate


Time traveller!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Time traveller!


Haha I mean last year smart ar$r


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arms done

EZ bar preachers

30 x 12

40 x 9

50 x 6

55 x 4 PB

Rope hammers - slow negs

45 x 15

55 x 12

70 x 10

90 x 7

Stack x 5 drop 50 x 6

Rope overhead extensions

45 x 15

60 x 12

70 x 8

90 x 5

Dead stop skulls When fail straight into close grips with same weight

40 x 6 CG x 11

45 x 5 CG x 9

45 x 5 CG X 9

Tri-set

V bar pushdowns

Cable double biceps

One arm cable pushdowns

V 45 x 15

Bis 20 x 15

One arm 20 x 15

V 65 x 12

Bis 25 x 12

One 25 x 12

V stack x 6

Bis 30 x 10

One 30 x 6

Db kickbacks super with Db curls - 4 sec negs

10kgs x 10/10 x

3

Done and dusted.

Home now and lots of carbs today.

Got given a pen of slin for free before and tempted just to use maybe 4-5iu with my normal post workout carbs from Monday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Slin.... Do it!

Oh, put it in my rebound protocol mate please


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I'm gonna try slin pre workout.

Gonna do 4ius with 20g bcaas and then 40g dex and 20g bcaas intra.

Never got on the best with with intra but gonna try it and see


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So I'm gonna try slin pre workout.
> 
> Gonna do 4ius with 20g bcaas and then 40g dex and 20g bcaas intra.
> 
> Never got on the best with with intra but gonna try it and see


What didn't you get along with?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So I'm gonna try slin pre workout.
> 
> Gonna do 4ius with 20g bcaas and then 40g dex and 20g bcaas intra.
> 
> Never got on the best with with intra but gonna try it and see


How did you find it mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What didn't you get along with?


Insulin pre-workout. I get a bad headache when using it. Gonna try it with delts on Tuesday and see how I get on.



J4MES said:


> How did you find it mate?


As said mate gonna use it Tuesday. I'm doing legs tomorrow but legs takes a lot out of me using slin I think would make me worse


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So DOMS in my biceps for first time in a long time so session yesterday must of been good! Low reps heavy weight from now on in my arms session!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Insulin pre-workout. I get a bad headache when using it. Gonna try it with delts on Tuesday and see how I get on.
> 
> As said mate gonna use it Tuesday. I'm doing legs tomorrow but legs takes a lot out of me using slin I think would make me worse


Ah I see mate. I don't mind it pre workout, post was fine too.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Insulin pre-workout. I get a bad headache when using it. Gonna try it with delts on Tuesday and see how I get on.
> 
> As said mate gonna use it Tuesday. I'm doing legs tomorrow but legs takes a lot out of me using slin I think would make me worse


I have read somewhere that a ratio of 3:1 (dextrose : oats) is suppose to be quiet good for pre fast acting due to the release curve. But still have dextrose intra... Haven't tried it but thought I'd mention it as you never know it could help!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Ah I see mate. I don't mind it pre workout, post was fine too.


I prefer it post but after speaking with Scott about it he said that it's far better post and then started losing me on all the science stuff about why it's not really that good postworkout


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> I have read somewhere that a ratio of 3:1 (dextrose : oats) is suppose to be quiet good for pre fast acting due to the release curve. But still have dextrose intra... Haven't tried it but thought I'd mention it as you never know it could help!


Im gonna try the bcaas and dex like I said mate but if still getting issues I'll try the oats. Cheers bud


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

legs tonight and i'm determined to get 190kg out on squats! Hoepfully gym isnt too busy so i can nick all the 20's again for leg press. if it is i'll be doing single leg presses so i dont need as many plates!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

just make sure you find a decent spotter! :lol: good luck!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lukehh said:


> just make sure you find a decent spotter! :lol: good luck!


that's a good point! if not the post tonight might be from A&E !!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs done and I've not ended up in A&E but have hurt the back of my right knee!

Bb squats

120 x 8

160 x 6 found this light so went for 200kg just to chance it

200 x 3 - if I'm honest I opened my stance more so it was more for a power lifter stance. And I probably just got to parallel and the last 2 I needed a touch at the bottom. Next week I'll hit 200 properly with a closer stance.

160 x 6

160 x 6

Smith front squats close stance. Pause at bottom.

70 x 12

110 x 6

130 x 5

Single leg press

100 x 12

160 x 9

200 x 8

260 x 4 PB

Seated leg curl

45 x 3 - back of knee started hurting too much so had to pack it in.

High and wide leg press machine

Stack x 12

Stack x 8

Stack x 6 - back of knee again sore

Leg extensions - 4 sec negs and hold at top

Stack x 6 x 4

Leg extensions - feet out to hit outer legs

65 x 12 x 3

Went to do heavy DB lunges but nope back of knee too sore so called it a day. Will hit legs again Thursday.

Home now and had 160g bag of tangfastics and a shake. Next meal will be 400g tatties and chicken


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

When u gna stop squatting like a girl


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> When u gna stop squatting like a girl


Never as I want a big booty like a girl! And I need to be hitting big number to make these twigs grow!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ill get some booty shots for u my mrs has nicknamed me nikki m


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Ill get some booty shots for u my mrs has nicknamed me nikki m


Oooh I can't wait


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Oooh I can't wait


Man of my word and unfortunatel i have 0 shame


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Man of my word and unfortunatel i have 0 shame


Really not sure how to feel bout this pic haha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So yesterday I was a clever d1ck and bit the side of my cheek when chewing which has now resulted in me not being able to chew without eating my cheek again, so as of 5pm yesterday im on a liquid diet! So for today at least and yesterday meals are whey and evoo, whey and coconut oil or whey and oats! Not happy but it's my own damn fault!

Trained chest last night at Beefit as couldn't face doing it on Thursday with the mong spotters there. Mixed it up a little as db's go to 72.5's and I know I can get them out so started with

Plate loaded seated press

40 x 20

120 x 8

160 x 8

210 x 4 assisted on last 2 PB

160 x 8

Pec dec - slow negs and hold and squeeze at contraction

1/2 stack x 14

3/4 x 12

4/5 x 8

Stack x 6

Stack x 8 - Pb

Incline smith

100 x 8

120 x 6 - struggled on this. Think last two exercises had took it out of me. Plus probably only eaten 1500 cals all day at this point and usually double!

120 x 4 with 4 forced reps and slow negs

Cable crossovers super set push ups

10 x 15 / push 20

15 x 12 / push 17

20 x 10 / push 15

Standing calf raises - slow up, hold 2 secs / slow down / hold 2 secs at bottom

Stack x 5 x 5

Day off today and just been post office to pick up my gear. So it's apollos rip450 at 3ml a week for the next 6-8 weeks.

Need some more caber though to make sure I don't start getting milky t1ts!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Caber is really good stuff mate, plus makes you want to nail everything in a skirt!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> Caber is really good stuff mate, plus makes you want to nail everything in a skirt!!


What dose did you run mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Caber is really good stuff mate, plus makes you want to nail everything in a skirt!!





R0BLET said:


> What dose did you run mate?


I've got 3 tabs ive found. Need to try and get hold of these again. Think the last lot I got off alldaychemist but the last time I used that site they tried taking £3000!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I've got 3 tabs ive found. Need to try and get hold of these again. Think the last lot I got off alldaychemist but the last time I used that site they tried taking £3000!


Brilliant!

I'm gonna look into some caber I think. Just not sure on doses


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

They did that to me when I ordered a load of clap tablets for the lads years ago!!

I'm sure another online pharmacy will do them, just can't think of the one I looked at off to top of my head.

Helped keep my sexdrive up when nuking some gyno with letro


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I'm gonna look into some caber I think. Just not sure on doses


Just suck it and see mate, start at the lowest you can, think about 0.25mg twice a week and if that doesn't help then up to 0.5mg twice a week etc.

I used it like that before and think I went with the 0.5mg twice a week and was doing a fairly agressive letro cycle


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> They did that to me when I ordered a load of clap tablets for the lads years ago!!
> 
> I'm sure another online pharmacy will do them, just can't think of the one I looked at off to top of my head.
> 
> Helped keep my sexdrive up when nuking some gyno with letro


Of course it was for the "lads" john! Ha!

United pharmacies might. Actually I'll ask my source as well


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey, I'm not saying I didn't take one or two...... in fact I taked Lucy into taking a few when we first started seeing each other haha

How she put up with me for so long I have no idea


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I'm gonna look into some caber I think. Just not sure on doses


I have naturally high prolactin levels that are out of range. I take 0.25 mg every week and it brought it back to nearly non existent within a few weeks.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes said:


> I have naturally high prolactin levels that are out of range. I take 0.25 mg every week and it brought it back to nearly non existent within a few weeks.


send me where you got them from please mate


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> send me where you got them from please mate


I used to get them on private prescription mate. However, I am also looking for a source, as he will only now prescribe it after having another private consultation with expensive blood work etc.

I will do some searching.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

i dont see the need for caber since you need a high estrogen enviroment to get the prolactin sides. I have ran deca and tren at good doseages with 0 problems just taking an AI to keep estrogen in control


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lukehh said:


> i dont see the need for caber since you need a high estrogen enviroment to get the prolactin sides. I have ran deca and tren at good doseages with 0 problems just taking an AI to keep estrogen in control


Tbh mate ive never really needed adex before for estrogen or caber when ive ran tren but I'd like to have it at hand just in case


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Delts and triceps last night and a good session. Felt strong!

smith press to nose

100 x 12

120 x 8

140 x 6

150 x 4

150 x 4 triple drop to 50kg

DB lateral partials

40 x 20

47.5's x 15

50 x 15

55 x 12 - could of gone heavier if i had straps

single arm db laterals

12 x 12

16 x 10

16 x 8

rear delt raises on incline bench

10 x 30 drop 8 x 15 drop 6 x 10

10 x 30 drop 8 x 15 drop 6 x 10

rear pec dec

1/2 stack x 16

3/4 x 12

stack x 5

stack x 5

plate loaded press, neutral grip

100 x 12

120 x 10

130 x 4

140 x 3

single arm cable delt three ways - side laterals, front raises, rear laterals

3 plates x 12/12/12

4 x 10/10/10

5 x 6/6/6

v bar tricep pushdowns - 4 sec negs

stack x 6 x 5

rope pushdowns

3/4 stack x 10

3/4 x 8 - had to stop as rear delt was sore and this was just exasperating it!

weight this morning is a pound up in the last 2 weeks. need to up my cals.

also the rip450 i got is actualy 150 mast / 150 tren e / 150 test e so i am running 3ml of this and going to run 3ml of tren a so that i'm on 800mg tren and 450 mast and test.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

BD partials are some heavy mofo's mate!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> BD partials are some heavy mofo's mate!!!


I think I could of got 60's If I had some straps!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I love the partials as well mate, I've seen people looking before probably thinking I've got crap form with a too heavy weight but once you find that sweet spot it really hits the medial delts. Also find they work really well for rear delts especially with ridiculously high reps as John meadows. Still not managed anything above 40kg yet though, 60kg?! Animal!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> I love the partials as well mate, I've seen people looking before probably thinking I've got crap form with a too heavy weight but once you find that sweet spot it really hits the medial delts. Also find they work really well for rear delts especially with ridiculously high reps as John meadows. Still not managed anything above 40kg yet though, 60kg?! Animal!


Same mate. I was in a new gym ive been last few weeks and the local pretty boys who think they're all Ryan terry were watching me like my form was sh1t and what I was doing was daft. Well they were watching me in between with making sure their hair looked good, that they're generic fitness brand best was making them look "hench" anyway! Bells!

I'm quite strong on Delts and find if I can go heavy on these. High reps on them for the win as well. Sometimes I test pause them for 20 to 25 reps to but didn't coz of grip failing


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So had a right sh1t few days. weekend was a complete fcuk up and one of the worst for a while coz of personal problems plus other stuff. Then yesterday i was just in a p1ssed off mood coz of the weekend. to make matters worse i went to help move a safe off a job in bolton at 5pm which should of been a 30 min job. Well that was a nightmare! The straps broke first then the hyrdralics on the skip that was lifting it went. then to top it off i went to my car and it had been locked behind gates that weren't open till 7am this morning. So i didnt train and ate fcuk all.

still in a bad mood today and gonna go smah legs tonight


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Message from your mate Jay

View attachment 167082


Chin up! :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Message from your mate Jay
> 
> View attachment 167082
> 
> ...


Jay is always there to cheer me up!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs hammered! Went to xercise4less in Bolton and just cracked on without anyone distracting me! It was packed but 90% of the lads who train there think they're on some fitness advert when they look more like they're on an oxfam ad! Boss them though at least they're in the gym!

Squats

100 x 8

140 x 6

180 x 5 easy

200 x 2

100 x 20 breather set

Leg press - new leg press ove used and said the sledge weigh 76kg so all weights below + sledge

230 x 12

330 x 11

400 x 6

440 x 4

Lying leg curls

68 x 8

74 x 6

80 x 6

100 x 3 with 5 partials

Tried seated leg curls but new machine and I think my Irish retardness took over so after 3 failed attempts at sets I gave up!

Front smith squat close stance

60 x 8

90 x 6

110 x 6

Hacks

80 x 10

130 x 8

180 x 6

230 x 4 and 12 partials

Done and dusted and legs destroyed.

Need to remember to bring my slin tomorrow so I can jab before chest so I can finally hit this 100kg mark again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Legs hammered! Went to xercise4less in Bolton and just cracked on without anyone distracting me! It was packed but 90% of the lads who train there think they're on some fitness advert when they look more like they're on an oxfam ad! Boss them though at least they're in the gym!
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Nice session mate.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Nice session mate.


cheers mate! Legs are in bits this morning! looking at recent pic and legs look like theyve come on well pal!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> cheers mate! Legs are in bits this morning! looking at recent pic and legs look like theyve come on well pal!


Lol gotta love the aftermath of leg day. Cheers mate been destroying them with lots of volume.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chest and triceps done.

Decided to do decline to start

80 x 12

100 x 12

140 x 10

170 x 4 triple dropset down to 60 x 15

Incline flyes

20 x 15

40 x 6

42 x 4

46 x 3 drop 20 x 10

Seated press

Stack x 10

Stack x 8

Stack x 9 drop to 1/2 stack x 12

Pec dec superset with push ups

1/2 stack x 10 push x 20

3/4 stack x 7 push x 20

Stack x 6 push x 20

Rope push down with 2 sec hold at contraction

1/2 stack x 12

3/4 x 8

4/5 x 6

4/5 x 4

Single arm cross body triceps

4 plates x 12/12

5 x 8/8

6 x 7/6

Calves 5 x 5 - slow up, hold 2 sec, slow down, hold 2 sec

200 x 5 x 5

Db calf raises - heaviest db's in this gym were 50's

50 x 20 x 3

Done.

Still not had slin pre-workout. Maybe tomorrow if I remember!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So decided that i need more cals in my diet so i've changed it to this

meal 1

200g smoked salmon

6 eggs scrambled

cals 714

meal 2

3 scoops whey

6 eggs raw

50g PB

cals 1079

meal 3

200g chicken

250g basmati

cals 565

meal 4

2 scoops whey

100g oats

cals 560

pre-workout

3iu slin

20g bcaas

10g creatine

intra

40g dex

20g bcaas

cals 140

post workout

150g haribo

2 scoops whey

cals 716

meal 5

250g red meat / mince

300g white / sweet tatties

cals 658

meal 6

200g greek yogurt

15g dark choc chip

cals 300

so in total 4732 cals.

Hopefully i can get the weight going up now and hopefully stay lean enough. if i start putting too much fat on i'll add in a little cardio instead of dropping cals


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

150g of haribos you absolute [email protected]!! Must feel real good to be able to happily do that.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> 150g of haribos you absolute [email protected]!! Must feel real good to be able to happily do that.


i love them mate! hard to stop at just that amount. actually i think a bag is 160g so thats what i have


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So decided that i need more cals in my diet so i've changed it to this
> 
> meal 1
> 
> ...


What weight gain are you pushing for per a week mate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Use bromocriptine for prolactin.

Ok so no libido boost and a few headaches but it's half the price and was easier to source.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So decided that i need more cals in my diet so i've changed it to this
> 
> meal 1
> 
> ...


I'll have that diet in a few weeks please lol


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'll have that diet in a few weeks please lol


Not until you have shredded glutes rob! Pics to prove also


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Not until you have shredded glutes rob! Pics to prove also


Pmsl doubt I'll get that lean


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> What weight gain are you pushing for per a week mate?


1-2 pounds a week mate. STILL not sorted the slin out!

Hows new diet going?



Spawn of Haney said:


> Use bromocriptine for prolactin.
> 
> Ok so no libido boost and a few headaches but it's half the price and was easier to source.


where can i get them mate?



R0BLET said:


> I'll have that diet in a few weeks please lol


that's your rebound diet!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> 1-2 pounds a week mate. STILL not sorted the slin out!
> 
> Hows new diet going?
> 
> ...


Yeah mate going good! Definitely think the scales have gone up this. Trying to only weight myself 2 x Max or if that. We all get in that mind set else where all we want to do is the scales to climb!!

Do you recommend metformin while off slin or not really worth it?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> Yeah mate going good! Definitely think the scales have gone up this. Trying to only weight myself 2 x Max or if that. We all get in that mind set else where all we want to do is the scales to climb!!
> 
> Do you recommend metformin while off slin or not really worth it?


TBH bud i dont know much about it and never used myself. i need to have a read up on it


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

J4MES said:


> Yeah mate going good! Definitely think the scales have gone up this. Trying to only weight myself 2 x Max or if that. We all get in that mind set else where all we want to do is the scales to climb!!
> 
> Do you recommend metformin while off slin or not really worth it?


Metformin is good I know DB on here used it regularly may start using myself if I can source it, get v bad belly on it


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> TBH bud i dont know much about it and never used myself. i need to have a read up on it





bail said:


> Metformin is good I know DB on here used it regularly may start using myself if I can source it, get v bad belly on it


I've been reading but so many mixed reviews... Same with anything you try and fcuking research on forums lol.

Was having a debate with a mate today. Do you think heavy deadlifts can thicken the waist?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> that's your rebound diet!


Perfect


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Metformin is good I know DB on here used it regularly may start using myself if I can source it, get v bad belly on it


Omeprazole  Dead easy to get prescribed too! Sorts most gut problems relating to pills we pop. Does for me when using orals.

I have enough metformin for 6 months at 500mg a day.... Just saying


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

500mg of meteformin have me the worst ****s imaginable ! Last for 3 days ! Had to ring in sick as I couldn't be more that 5 meters from the bathroom otherwise I would of **** myself ! Never again ha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Met sounds more hassle then it's needed.

So went in gym and trained legs. Would of been Delts but one of my clients is over on Sunday so he wants to train delts and tris with me.

Squats - deep and hold for 3 secs at bottom

60 x 12

100 x 10

140 x 6

Box squats

140 x 6

180 x 6

220 x 4 and failed when sitting down!!

Bulgarian split squats - 1st time doing this and they're a b1tch to get your balance on!

60 x 12/12

60 x 10/10

Lost balance a lot an think next time try on smith

Leg extension feet in

Stack x 10 x 3

Leg ext feet out

Stack x 8 x 3

That was enough for me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JPO said:


> 500mg of meteformin have me the worst ****s imaginable ! Last for 3 days ! Had to ring in sick as I couldn't be more that 5 meters from the bathroom otherwise I would of **** myself ! Never again ha


Pmsl so if I'm clogged up pop a couple


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So weighed in this morning and finally it's going up! 217pounds!

Appetite today has been a little sh1t so had my bulk shake (eggs, Pb: whey) for brekkie and went to train back and biceps. Got to the gym and after Yates rows I felt terrible, proper nauseous. Cracked on with t bar rows got a PB of 130 x 5 - had more in as well I think, then wide grip pulls for 4 sets and one arm rows. Felt proper cr4p, so left biceps and gonna save my energy as gotta beast a client tomorrow and make sure I don't look a sissy next to him!

Stayed in the gym for another 3 hours looking after it when owner nipped out for half hour to get lunch! Came back 2 hours later! He brought me 6egg whites scrambled, 3 fried eggs, 2 pieces of spam, beans, mushrooms and 4 slices of brown toast so got that down me.

Home now chilled out and just had 300g lean mince with 250g rice. Gonna have a chinese later but no sh1tty starters and get just chicken satay and rice. Gone off chinese recently but last few cheats have been Ruby's and I don't fancy a dominos.

So tomorrow plan is gym with client, nandos, go meet a bloke im doing some QS work on the side for to get a little money owed and got 2 new clients ive got to sort diets out. Plus might meet dad and have a few beers.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So weighed in this morning and finally it's going up! 217pounds!
> 
> Appetite today has been a little sh1t so had my bulk shake (eggs, Pb: whey) for brekkie and went to train back and biceps. Got to the gym and after Yates rows I felt terrible, proper nauseous. Cracked on with t bar rows got a PB of 130 x 5 - had more in as well I think, then wide grip pulls for 4 sets and one arm rows. Felt proper cr4p, so left biceps and gonna save my energy as gotta beast a client tomorrow and make sure I don't look a sissy next to him!
> 
> ...


About time you put some weight on fatty 

He takes the píss some times that gym owner don't he lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds a good deal for looking after gym for few hours haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So weighed in this morning and finally it's going up! 217pounds!
> 
> Appetite today has been a little sh1t so had my bulk shake (eggs, Pb: whey) for brekkie and went to train back and biceps. Got to the gym and after Yates rows I felt terrible, proper nauseous. Cracked on with t bar rows got a PB of 130 x 5 - had more in as well I think, then wide grip pulls for 4 sets and one arm rows. Felt proper cr4p, so left biceps and gonna save my energy as gotta beast a client tomorrow and make sure I don't look a sissy next to him!
> 
> ...


Just went to order a Chinese as I'm gonna start cutting properly from Monday and the fvcking place is shut for Chinese New Year. Hadn't even entered my head til I read your post, fvcker lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> About time you put some weight on fatty
> 
> He takes the píss some times that gym owner don't he lol


I know it's about time I stopped messing about and got some weight on!

He's good to me so I don't mind helping out. Plus I love talking to everyone there



Adz said:


> Sounds a good deal for looking after gym for few hours haha


It's not too bad mate plus free memberhsip!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So took client to the gym yesterday and i think i destroyed him!

smith press to nose

80 x 20

100 x 12

140 x 8

160 x 6

170 x 3 drop 140 x 8

run the rack

started at 7.5kg's 5 sets up to 42's for 10 partials and back down 5 sets to 7.5's - ruined

reverse pec dec

65 x 20

70 x 20

80 x 18

seated db press - slow negs and 2 sec pause at bottom

30 x 8 x 4 - should of gone heavier

rear delt destroyer - tried it with 10kg's and 8kg's and nearly cried at the end

heavy partials

60's x 15 - werent high enough up

50 x 15

50 x 15

triceps next

tri-set

rope pushdown

straigh bar push down

dips - slow negs and squeeze 3/4 top

rope 55 x 12

straight 70 x 12

dips x 12

rope 70 x 10

striaght 90 x 10

dips x 10

rope 80 x 6

striaght 100 x 6

dips x 10

done and dusted. went to nandos after this and then home to chill out. ate well and even had 4 pints with dad. weighed this morning and i've dropped 2 pounds! WTF! more food needed!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> So took client to the gym yesterday and i think i destroyed him!
> 
> smith press to nose
> 
> ...


whats the rear delt destroyer mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ajguy1243 said:


> whats the rear delt destroyer mate?


its a joh meadows / matt kroc inventions


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> its a joh meadows / matt kroc inventions


Cheers mate, I am assuming all the movement is supposed to be from rear delts? Ie really concentrating on using the rear delts?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> done and dusted. went to nandos after this and then home to chill out. ate well and even had 4 pints with dad. weighed this morning and i've dropped 2 pounds! WTF! more food needed!


Lol what ya like! Annoying ain't it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ajguy1243 said:


> Cheers mate, I am assuming all the movement is supposed to be from rear delts? Ie really concentrating on using the rear delts?


Yep all about the rear Delts mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol what ya like! Annoying ain't it.


It is mate! Need to start eating tubs of lard I think!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So took client to the gym yesterday and i think i destroyed him!
> 
> smith press to nose
> 
> ...


Do you think it could be the Tren mate? I'm not an experienced AAS user but you do see people talk about how they eat loads on tren. Maybe even up your carbs? Ever thought about stepping away from the drier compounds?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It is mate! Need to start eating tubs of lard I think!


Tub of Ben and Jerrys post workout


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> Do you think it could be the Tren mate? I'm not an experienced AAS user but you do see people talk about how they eat loads on tren. Maybe even up your carbs? Ever thought about stepping away from the drier compounds?





R0BLET said:


> Tub of Ben and Jerrys post workout


I think it's just my body being a kn0b! Ha!

I love staying dryer though mate. Like your pics today is how I like to look, even though you look better than me you b4stard ha!

It might be Ben and Jerry's. Might have to take a leaf outta @PHMG book!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I think it's just my body being a kn0b! Ha!
> 
> I love staying dryer though mate. Like your pics today is how I like to look, even though you look better than me you b4stard ha!
> 
> It might be Ben and Jerry's. Might have to take a leaf outta @PHMG book!


Take it your on about James's pics lol

Old @PHMG aka HD Eyebrows


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I think it's just my body being a kn0b! Ha!
> 
> I love staying dryer though mate. Like your pics today is how I like to look, even though you look better than me you b4stard ha!
> 
> It might be Ben and Jerry's. Might have to take a leaf outta @PHMG book!


I like to as well mate! First cycle experimenting with wet compounds, just hope I don't look like a Michelin man lol!

Are you talking about the pictures of me wearing a dress and heels?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I think it's just my body being a kn0b! Ha!
> 
> I love staying dryer though mate. Like your pics today is how I like to look, even though you look better than me you b4stard ha!
> 
> It might be Ben and Jerry's. Might have to take a leaf outta @PHMG book!


Haven't used tren for months and months mate. Only been using pro hormones for ages now.

And Ben and jerrys....poor choice of ice cream for bodybuilding purposes.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Take it your on about James's pics lol
> 
> Old @PHMG aka HD Eyebrows


Painfully HD!!!

View attachment 167524


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Haven't used tren for months and months mate. Only been using pro hormones for ages now.
> 
> And Ben and jerrys....poor choice of ice cream for bodybuilding purposes.


What PH you been using mate?

And more importantly what ice cream? Please don't say Whey Hey ice cream


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Take it your on about James's pics lol
> 
> Old @PHMG aka HD Eyebrows


Yeah mate he's looking really well!! I'm letting the side down!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> What PH you been using mate?
> 
> And more importantly what ice cream? Please don't say Whey Hey ice cream


XL rebellion mate. Awesome stuff.

Best ice cream is the cheapest you can find...because it's the lowest fat. Basically frozen milk. Chuck some golden syrup on it and that shi.t is rocket fuel.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Just look at haribos macros after you mentioned you ate em...per 100g 6.6g of protein & 77g carbs only 47g sugar lol...super food!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> XL rebellion mate. Awesome stuff.
> 
> Best ice cream is the cheapest you can find...because it's the lowest fat. Basically frozen milk. Chuck some golden syrup on it and that shi.t is rocket fuel.


whats in it mate? only PH i used was T Bullets years ago and i loved them!

i like the low fat ice cream anyway and have a big jug of maple syrup to pour on it. looks like my new post workout!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Just look at haribos macros after you mentioned you ate em...per 100g 6.6g of protein & 77g carbs only 47g sugar lol...super food!


Sweets of the gods mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

so no training yesterday due to issues at home so now i'm gonna be throwing myself fully into training these next few months.

tonight i'm thinking a 500 rep leg workout!

front squats

4 x 15

split squats

3 x 10

leg press

3 x 50

leg extensions

4 x 25

seated leg curls

4 x 20

body lunges

3 x 20

glut ham raises

4 x 5


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> so no training yesterday due to issues at home so now i'm gonna be throwing myself fully into training these next few months.
> 
> tonight i'm thinking a 500 rep leg workout!
> 
> ...


500 reps sounds brutal!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

SICK BASTID!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> SICK BASTID!


No doubt I'll be sick!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs done last night. Didn't hit the 500 reps though!

Leg press

160 x 50

200 x 50 x 2

Front squats smith

60 x 20

80 x 15

120 x 12

140 x 6

150 x 4

Leg extensions - feet in

65 x 20 x5

Leg extension - feet out

70 x 15 x 4

Glute ham raise

6 x 5 - fcuk im **** at these!

Walking DB lunges

20kgs x 20 x 3

Wanted to do split squats on the smith but couldn't get on it.

Seated curls

55 x 10 - back of knee sore so called it quits.

I threw up after the front squats and was wiped then!

Tonight did arms

Seated preacher machine

50 x 10

70 x 8

90 x 6

100 x 5

110 x 4

Seated plate loaded dip/press thing

120 x 15

160 x 10

200 x 6

220 x 4

220 x 3

Straight bar cable curls

12 plates x 12

14 x 8

18 x 5

20 x 6 cheat curls - triple drop set

Rope pushdowns

12 x 15

14 x 12

16 x 8

20 x 4 triple drop set

Incline Db curls

20 x 7

22 x 5

22 x 4 drop 12 x 5 drop 7.5 x 10

Reverse EZ bar press down

12 x 15

16 x 6

20 x 3 drop 10 x 11

Done and dusted

Tomoz chest and calves


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Legs done last night. Didn't hit the 500 reps though!
> 
> Leg press
> 
> ...


Jesus mate! Plenty done there ya loon


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus mate! Plenty done there ya loon


Not enough really mate!

I've just been sent this by a client to try next time on legs!

IFBB Pro Andrew Hudson doing Bulgarian squat drop set of death - YouTube

Think it could kill me off!

Still feeling proper dodgy from this god damn tren killing my appetite! Just had 6 eggs, 3 scoops whey and 3 tbsp of walnut oil. It's easier at moment getting liquid cals. Last night it took me 90 mins to eat 200g chicken and 250g basmati! Weight is suffering as well!

Oh and I also didn't get to sleep till gone past 3 and wide awake by 6!

I thought running high tren low test was supposed to lower my sides!

I'm not as rapey and I like that side!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Not enough really mate!
> 
> I've just been sent this by a client to try next time on legs!
> 
> ...


No thanks lol

Really? Not good mate. Tren causing this you think or other things like work etc?

I'm so hungry since last night lol Loads better now! Bet that chicken and rice was horrible at the end 

What exactly are you running each week?

Mast kills tren sides for me massively.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Going that high on the tren just might not suit you mate. I tried it and much prefered higher test. High tren with me seemed unpredictable as one night I'd be fine, the next 3 nights I'd be wide awake and have itchy nips and a floppy c0ck (ok bit of a hyerbole but you get the idea)


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

RACK said:


> Going that high on the tren just might not suit you mate. I tried it and much prefered higher test. High tren with me seemed unpredictable as one night I'd be fine, the next 3 nights I'd be wide awake and have itchy nips and a floppy c0ck (ok bit of a hyerbole but you get the idea)


Also as well some people may shoot me down on this as its only the ester but I have heard/ read Tren E killing appetite compared to Tren A.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

J4MES said:


> Also as well some people may shoot me down on this as its only the ester but I have heard/ read Tren E killing appetite compared to Tren A.


I can vouch tren a kills mine lol tren e just kills it slower due to not instant kick in lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> No thanks lol
> 
> Really? Not good mate. Tren causing this you think or other things like work etc?
> 
> ...


yeah mate could be a culminatio of things at the moment. usually 4 weeks in on tren and they calm down. i've picked up some prami for the sides but heard they're even worse haha!

3ml rip450 apollo so 150mg tren/test/mast and 3ml tren a so 300mg but just got tren e so that might help and also up dose to 400mg!

@RACK i've always got on with tren and never suffered with floppy widge, but insomnia sometimes, night sweats and the appetitie. i think i need to man up. plus going getting some night aid from the cehmist in a bit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> yeah mate could be a culminatio of things at the moment. usually 4 weeks in on tren and they calm down. i've picked up some prami for the sides but heard they're even worse haha!
> 
> 3ml rip450 apollo so 150mg tren/test/mast and 3ml tren a so 300mg but just got tren e so that might help and also up dose to 400mg!
> 
> @RACK i've always got on with tren and never suffered with floppy widge, but insomnia sometimes, night sweats and the appetitie. i think i need to man up. plus going getting some night aid from the cehmist in a bit


We all react way different to each other, tren is generally fine for me.

But that is a big dose lol. How are you looking?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So nearly 3 weeks in on high tren and it's kicking my ar$e! Can't cope with no hunger, or sleep!

So sticking now to 300mg of it and doing test at about 800mg to start feeling better!

Just been in gym and did 5 mins then napped on the couch!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So nearly 3 weeks in on high tren and it's kicking my ar$e! Can't cope with no hunger, or sleep!
> 
> So sticking now to 300mg of it and doing test at about 800mg to start feeling better!
> 
> Just been in gym and did 5 mins then napped on the couch!


Pussy 

Do what works mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pussy
> 
> Do what works mate


 I got home and jabbed some prop and got a squirrel! Pulled pin out and went about 5 ft across the bathroom!

Anyway spoke to my source and he's sending me some test. So 2ml rip450 with probably 3ml test


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

a squirrel ???


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> a squirrel ???


Haha I meant a squirter!

So I went out yesterday and got smashed and didn't go to bed till 7am this morning so today has been a write off! BUT my appetite seems to be back! So maybe it's what I needed!

Back in gym tomoz and hopefully back eating properly! I've dropped a little weight this week but think I actually look better for it!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Pmsl we got a squirrel


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So been dying all day and was dreading the gym. Got there and smashed it actually!

Seated smith press

120 x 8

140 x 6

160 x 4

180 x 1 - FAIL!! Dropped to 120 for 8 reps

DB lateral raises

16 x 12

22 x 10

26 x 8 drop 16 x 6

Face pulls with rope

45 x 12

60 x 10

65 x 8

70 x 6 PB

Rear delt destroyer

12 x 60

8 x 30

Just arms x 12

Plate load shoulder press - wanted to have a go at this as seen a lad do 6 plates aside!!

120 x 6

160 x 6

200 x 4

240 x 0 FAIL!! Next week and I'll do this first!

Cable laterals

4 plates x 12

5 x 10

6 x 9

Db shrugs superset with trap bar shrugs

50kgs x 10 / trap bar 160 x 8

50 x 12 / trap 160 x 9

Standing Barbell press like this

Over and Back Presses - YouTube

Supersets with 20kg front raise

40kg x 10. Front 20kg x 8 x 3 sets

Finished.

Home now eating and feel a little more normal again!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Strong work mate!!

Píss all over my lifts lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Strong work mate!!
> 
> Píss all over my lifts lol


Seems a saturday on it is the best pre workout ha!

Tomorrow legs!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

legs done last night and the gym was leathered! it was full of right little kn0bs just posing and taking up machines. i sh1t you not there was 4 black lads with combs doing their fro's!

anyway i got on with it and had to use the smith for close stance squats

60 x 20

100 x 12

140 x 8

160 x 4 drop 120 x 6

leg press

350 x 12

400 x 10 - was light this so jumped up an extra 100kg

500 x 8

550x 6

600 x 6

630 x 5 - would of done more but couldnt fit any more weights on

leg extensions

3/4 stack x 12

4/5 x 10

stack x 8

stack x 7

i then did this






started with 22kg, then 16 then 10. this hurt a lot!!!

lying leg curls super slow negs

60 x 6

70 x 6

80 x 6

90 x 6 PB

100 x 4 PB

walking barbell lunges superset with leg extensions

50kg x 10 each leg . leg extensions 45 x 12

50 x 12 each leg. leg ex 50 x 12

standing calves slow up, hold, slow down, stretch

stack x 6 x 5

seated calves

40 x 20 x 3


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and got given this from my source to try. He assures me it's not calpol but dbol and vitb12.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

That just looks wrong!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and got given this from my source to try. He assures me it's not calpol but dbol and vitb12.
> 
> Anyone tried it?


Yes, me of course lol

Jab 30 mins before arms or delts 

1ml.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and got given this from my source to try. He assures me it's not calpol but dbol and vitb12.
> 
> Anyone tried it?


it looks like a pre workout I had before haha.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Be interesting to see what happens with it, does look like some kinda milkshake though lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Yah looks tasty as fcuk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> Be interesting to see what happens with it, does look like some kinda milkshake though lol


It's Nesquick mate 

Tbh I used 1ml Saturday for an arms session and pump was unreal!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Makes me want to smash a load of gear in as my piddly var and prop cycle is hardly anything lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Be interesting to see what happens with it, does look like some kinda milkshake though lol


i hope it brings all the boys to the yard then ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> Makes me want to smash a load of gear in as my piddly var and prop cycle is hardly anything lol


MTFU and stop taking women's drugs


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> MTFU and stop taking women's drugs


hahaha I'd love to but just following orders for now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> hahaha I'd love to but just following orders for now


Who are you using mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> Who are you using mate?


Bloke local to me, spoke to him a couple of years ago but left it. Went to see him about October time and had him helping me ever since. Really top bloke.

Muscle Factory Swinton

I'm waiting like hell for his new book to come out as his first one was awesome


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

hit arms last night, quick 40 mins but pretty decent

EZ seated preachers 3/4 of movement good squeeze at contraction

40 x 8

50 x 6

60 x 5

65 x 4

dead stop skulls when fail into close press

40 x 6 cp x 12

50 x 6 cp x 10

60 x 6 cp x 15

straight bar cable curls

2/3 stack x 8

3/4 stack x 6

stack x 5 cheat curls drop 1/2 stack x 8, drop 1/4 x 6

rope pushdowns

3/4 x 8

stack x 6

stack x 6 drop 1/2 x 6, drop 1/4 x 10

seated db curls superset with db overheads

16's x 12 / 50 x 12

18 x 10 / 50 x 12

20 x 6 / 50 x 13

BB 21's super set with push ups

35 x 21 x 2 / push ups x 20

dropped to 20 x 21 / push ups x 8

done and dusted.

went out had a full chicken at nandos. gotta get some weight back on these bones!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry for the hj mate, nice to see you're still keeping nandos in business haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> Bloke local to me, spoke to him a couple of years ago but left it. Went to see him about October time and had him helping me ever since. Really top bloke.
> 
> Muscle Factory Swinton
> 
> I'm waiting like hell for his new book to come out as his first one was awesome


Looks great !!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RACK said:


> Bloke local to me, spoke to him a couple of years ago but left it. Went to see him about October time and had him helping me ever since. Really top bloke.
> 
> Muscle Factory Swinton
> 
> I'm waiting like hell for his new book to come out as his first one was awesome


looks cool. always find myself between sheff and Donny so will make a visit


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

so i've not updated much recently as been mad busy with stuff, plus a few personal problems to, like i'm now single again, so been sorting that out. Anyway training has been ok but diet not the best, dropped a few pounds but its coming back on. Abs are nearly back and am tempted just to do a 4 week cut to see myself a little more ripped again!

that pre-workout is awesome! Jabbed 0,25ml in each pec on saturday and smashed a great session out and wanted to kick fcuk out of everyone ha!

yesterday was delts and got a PB on the plate loaded seated press. managed 6 plates a side for 3 reps, cant say form was good but got that fcukers up!

tonight is legs but actually think i;ll be in work late cos got so much to do!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Sorry for the hj mate, nice to see you're still keeping nandos in business haha


haha mate i dont even like it that much but was up in Wakey seeing my mate and she wanted a nandos!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> so i've not updated much recently as been mad busy with stuff, plus a few personal problems to, like i'm now single again, so been sorting that out. Anyway training has been ok but diet not the best, dropped a few pounds but its coming back on. Abs are nearly back and am tempted just to do a 4 week cut to see myself a little more ripped again!
> 
> that pre-workout is awesome! Jabbed 0,25ml in each pec on saturday and smashed a great session out and wanted to kick fcuk out of everyone ha!
> 
> ...


What pre workout mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What pre workout mate?


Apollo Nesquick Dbol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> What pre workout mate?





R0BLET said:


> Apollo Nesquick Dbol


Pepto bismal in the pecs!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

no training last night as had proper stressful day in work and was knackered!

So tonight i'm hitting arms. Should be legs but glute is quite swollen and tender from jab on monday so gonna give it another day to sort itself out


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Pepto bismal in the pecs!


ain't got a clue wtf that is lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> ain't got a clue wtf that is lol


This stuff....

View attachment 168502


On the left


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> This stuff....
> 
> View attachment 168502
> 
> ...


I see that on the apollo list and think I asked you before. Just though it was injectable d bol though, not a pre workout?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I see that on the apollo list and think I asked you before. Just though it was injectable d bol though, not a pre workout?


It's a good pre workout rather than a drug to run a cycle with it.

Orals all the way if you fancy dbol. This stuff for a little boost for a session 

Or Mtren


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's a good pre workout rather than a drug to run a cycle with it.
> 
> Orals all the way if you fancy dbol. This stuff for a little boost for a session
> 
> Or Mtren


i'm gonna jab 0.25ml of it later in tris and bis, see if i get a decent pump


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i'm gonna jab 0.25ml of it later in tris and bis, see if i get a decent pump


0.5ml in all 4 sites would be good


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's a good pre workout rather than a drug to run a cycle with it.
> 
> Orals all the way if you fancy dbol. This stuff for a little boost for a session
> 
> Or Mtren


Wc do some interesting looking pre workouts


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 0.5ml in all 4 sites would be good


haha not a fcuking chance!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Wc do some interesting looking pre workouts


i used WC halo's and thougt it was sh1t


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> i used WC halo's and thougt it was sh1t


U swapping over to physique competing??


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i used WC halo's and thougt it was sh1t


What about the ib102?

I've only used there nandrotest which gave wicked gains but terrible pip.

I want to try a pre but know what I'm like, once I start I'll think I'll need it every workout. Keep thinking of maybe trying mtren

Do they make much difference? When I'm 'on' strength goes up every session, so what are the benefits from them?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wc do some interesting looking pre workouts


They do some mental ones lol

I want some AP Androxine 




liam0810 said:


> haha not a fcuking chance!


Why? Pussy!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> U swapping over to physique competing??


Scott's trying to push me that way as said i've suit it more. not sure of it myself as its big a$$ board shorts!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Scott's trying to push me that way as said i've suit it more. not sure of it myself as its big a$$ board shorts!


Mate you could kill it in physique!!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate you could kill it in physique!!


Upper body every day then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Upper body every day then


Lol

That's a myth. Those lads pound legs too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Scott's trying to push me that way as said i've suit it more. not sure of it myself as its big a$$ board shorts!


 Physique?..........


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> That's a myth. Those lads pound legs too


I've heard they pound you too!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> That's a myth. Those lads pound legs too


I was only kidding mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Scott's trying to push me that way as said i've suit it more. not sure of it myself as its big a$$ board shorts!


WBFF muscle model would prob be best for you mate, Scott's got a lot of clients in that kinda thing now by the looks of it

Proper short shorts, not the loooong kind


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

RACK said:


> WBFF muscle model would prob be best for you mate, Scott's got a lot of clients in that kinda thing now by the looks of it
> 
> Proper short shorts, not the loooong kind


Noticed this myself, can't deny Scott knows where the best business is imo

The WBFF seems to be picking up lately, heard nothing about it till a eww months back, not that I know much about an of them lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I've heard they pound you too!


Your Mrs pounded my cock this morning mate 



J4MES said:


> I was only kidding mate


I know lol

Some don't do them though!!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

RACK said:


> WBFF muscle model would prob be best for you mate, Scott's got a lot of clients in that kinda thing now by the looks of it
> 
> Proper short shorts, not the loooong kind


Do you have any ideas what muscle models are weighing in on stage?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

J4MES said:


> Do you have any ideas what muscle models are weighing in on stage?


Wouldn't really know mate, 12-14/15st at a guess? Look at people like Luke Haslet, Shaun Stafford ect


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

RACK said:


> Wouldn't really know mate, 12-14/15st at a guess? Look at people like Luke Haslet, Shaun Stafford ect


Think Shaun Stafford is fitness.

Looked at Scott lesson and he's around 98-100 on stage. 6ft 1 or 2 though


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd never heard about this muscle model division in the wbff before. I just looked it up and it caught my interest until I got to the judging criteria where it said 60% based on physique and 40% based on overall marketability and stage presence!

So nearly half the judging criteria is based on whether your face fits or not! I understand this is the way the sport seems to be going but that really bothers me.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Physique?..........
> 
> View attachment 168584


haha thats exactly what is putting me off, but i think i do suit physique coz of my taper! but i just dont get to do any proper bodyuilding posing!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Wouldn't really know mate, 12-14/15st at a guess? Look at people like Luke Haslet, Shaun Stafford ect


mate i'd love to do WBFF muscle model apart from the best dressed bit.

I love Jaco De Bruyne's physique. i'd be happy like that


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> haha thats exactly what is putting me off, but i think i do suit physique co of my taper! but i just dont get to do any proper bodyuilding posing!


Imo opnion good move for you too make

Bb is pretty gay let's be honest standing around in a thong judged by other men in a sport 90 percent of woman don't care about.

So if you can do physique where you do half as many drugs don't need to be as digustingly peeled (which imo you looked Vetter few weeks ours last time even though your condition was spectacular) and maintain that all year

Answer is pretty obv to me


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> mate i'd love to do WBFF muscle model apart from the best dressed bit.
> 
> I love Jaco De Bruyne's physique. i'd be happy like that


Scott is training Dan Luke, a PT near me who's doing that class I think. Saw him in my gym pt'in the other week and he trains at the gym where my diet boss is.

Have a look at some of his pics, personally I think you'd p1ss it as you're waist is tiny and your shoulders are insane, plus you have the ballance.

Reckon it would be a great in between phase for you from classics to the Mr weight classes

Just don't get as crazy lean/depleted


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Scott is training Dan Luke, a PT near me who's doing that class I think. Saw him in my gym pt'in the other week and he trains at the gym where my diet boss is.
> 
> Have a look at some of his pics, personally I think you'd p1ss it as you're waist is tiny and your shoulders are insane, plus you have the ballance.
> 
> ...


he helped Chris Shelmerdine last year and Shelmo has got a great physique as well. Supposed to be starting to work with Jaco soon. He's already got Dave Titterton on board!

He's come a long way since me and you haha!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I saw about Dave t but then a week ago Dave said he was still working with Ken from foodtech???

I'm well outta the loop now though ??

Yeah, we were the original alphas haha


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> he helped Chris Shelmerdine last year and Shelmo has got a great physique as well. Supposed to be starting to work with Jaco soon. He's already got Dave Titterton on board!
> 
> He's come a long way since me and you haha!





RACK said:


> I saw about Dave t but then a week ago Dave said he was still working with Ken from foodtech???
> 
> I'm well outta the loop now though ??
> 
> Yeah, we were the original alphas haha


In the last 6 months judging by social media Scott has really taken off! What's his secret haha? I see with a lot/ almost all of his clients he uses the keto diet approach!

Going back to jaco... I really like Sergi constance physique. He just needs bigger legs!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> I saw about Dave t but then a week ago Dave said he was still working with Ken from foodtech???
> 
> I'm well outta the loop now though ??
> 
> Yeah, we were the original alphas haha


I don't know then mate? As it's what Scott said couple weeks back?



J4MES said:


> In the last 6 months judging by social media Scott has really taken off! What's his secret haha? I see with a lot/ almost all of his clients he uses the keto diet approach!
> 
> Going back to jaco... I really like Sergi constance physique. He just needs bigger legs!


Scott knows his stuff, he's sh1t hot and now I think he's actually putting more time into it whereas before other things took priority


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I don't know then mate? As it's what Scott said couple weeks back?
> 
> Scott knows his stuff, he's sh1t hot and now I think he's actually putting more time into it whereas before other things took priority


He's certainly getting the results for his clients from all the pictures I've seen.

Does he do it full time?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyway had a bit of sh1t weekend as my mate who owns Beefit gym had a big heart attack on Friday night and is in a bad way. Was with him in ICU on Saturday and was horrible to see him like that.

Put a few things into perspective for me really.

Ive decided that as at the moment I am going out most weekends and drinking and that, so ive decided to drop gear down to cruise dose until I am going to fully concentrate on it. Plus with appetite not being great I feel like it's pointless jabbing the gear I am. I don't want to stress my body and take gear when I'm not using it when I'm not training and eating to my potential.

Also made me realise life is very short and need to make certain things priority in life like my family and friends who i have in the past if if im honest put 2nd to competing and training.

Tonight I did a good session on delts

Seated Db press

42 x 12

50 x 10

50 x 10 - too light but at the gym I was at was heaviest weights

DB laterals

12 x 15

16 x 12

22 x 9

26 x 8

30 x 6 (PB) drop 8's x 20

Seated machine press dead stop

Stack x 12

Stack x 11

Stack x 10 and then drop sets all the way to 2 plates. So about 8 drop sets

Face pulls

65 x 10

70 x 10

75 x 7

80 x 7

85 x 6

DB delt 4 ways (sides, rears, fronts, presses)

8's x 15 each exercise

12 x 12

16 x 8

Barbell press 100 reps as quick as possible

40kg x 50,20,18,12

Done and dusted. Home now having pork filler with spuds.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> He's certainly getting the results for his clients from all the pictures I've seen.
> 
> Does he do it full time?


Yeah mate he does. You want to see Jen Kendrick. I met her at bodypower 2013 and she'd been training only 5 months and looked unreal then! Now with Scott she's ridiculous and is honestly natural! Just amazing genetics!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate he does. You want to see Jen Kendrick. I met her at bodypower 2013 and she'd been training only 5 months and looked unreal then! Now with Scott she's ridiculous and is honestly natural! Just amazing genetics!


I saw the transformation of his ex... Something fox and that was pretty special within 10 months of training!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Anyway had a bit of sh1t weekend as my mate who owns Beefit gym had a big heart attack on Friday night and is in a bad way. Was with him in ICU on Saturday and was horrible to see him like that.
> 
> Put a few things into perspective for me really.
> 
> ...


Shame about your friend mate. Hope he recovers.

Mate, life is defo first over this. Enjoy is and put this on the back burner 

But don't forget.... You have a mission to make me massive still!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your friend, hope all goes well in the end!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J4MES said:


> I saw the transformation of his ex... Something fox and that was pretty special within 10 months of training!!


Yeah Fran. She had done hardly any training coz I remember meeting her at Will's (bad alan) show and she was saying she didn't get all of this bodybuiding lark. A year later she got her pro card in WBFF!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Shame about your friend mate. Hope he recovers.
> 
> Mate, life is defo first over this. Enjoy is and put this on the back burner
> 
> But don't forget.... You have a mission to make me massive still!!


I'm hoping he does mate. He's such a good bloke and seeing him like that was horrible.

Oh don't worry I'll make you massive! And I'm gonna do the same as well once ive for my head back into it. Tbh though I am loving training at the moment but when my heart isn't into eating im just wasting the gear. I think 6-8 weeks and head should be back on in place!

And cheers @Dan94 hopefully he makes a full recovery. At moment it's a waiting game to see when he wakes up if there's any brain damage


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I'm hoping he does mate. He's such a good bloke and seeing him like that was horrible.
> 
> Oh don't worry I'll make you massive! And I'm gonna do the same as well once ive for my head back into it. Tbh though I am loving training at the moment but when my heart isn't into eating im just wasting the gear. I think 6-8 weeks and head should be back on in place!
> 
> And cheers @Dan94 hopefully he makes a full recovery. At moment it's a waiting game to see when he wakes up if there's any brain damage


Thoughts are with you mate and his family, never nice.

Take as long as you need too, I had a 6 month break off everything and hit the gym 4 times - that was 3 years ago 

You'll come back more hungry mate, especially when you see I'm catching you


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So then! i've been missing off here for quite a while due to a lot of stuff on with work and other stuff in general.

I spent the weekend at Bodypower and its given me the competing bug again! From mid July I'm back using Scott Francis and I'm going to be hitting the stage in May and this time I'm winning. The last times I've competed it's more of been a personal challenge just to do it but now I want to win. One reason is for myself but another is for one of my closest mates, Lee, who owns the gym I train at. 7 weeks ago he had a massive heart attack which has left him in a very very bad way and at this moment his future is looking bleak. If it wasn't for Lee id never of set foot on stage and would also not of met some of my best mates. So for him as well I want to win and make him proud and a way of thanking him for in reality giving me the life I have. So time to up my game and do this one for Lee and me.

I'm aiming for WBFF in May and might also do IBFA and the Saxon Classic which is around the same time! Head is truly back on.

the last 3 weeks i've done a small cut and am sitting at just 92kg. feel good at this weight and below you can see what i need to bring up. in general i need to bring everything up but legs (as usual), arms and chest thickness are a must if i'm going to be competitive this year!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Best of luck with the competing


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Best of luck with the competing


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Fvcking tap talk double posting


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Best of luck with the competing





Peace frog said:


> Fvcking tap talk double posting


Cheers mate! Hows everything with you?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate! Hows everything with you?


Really good thanks finally got round to doing that first cycle and I've got a baby on the way


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to see you've got your game face on :thumbup1: Hope you're well.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck mate bet you'll smash it, hope your mate gets well soon. Looking in good nick to


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

J4MES said:


> In the last 6 months judging by social media Scott has really taken off! What's his secret haha? I see with a lot/ almost all of his clients he uses the keto diet approach!
> 
> Going back to jaco... I really like Sergi constance physique. He just needs bigger legs!


the secret? speed mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Best of luck mate, good to see you back!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Really good thanks finally got round to doing that first cycle and I've got a baby on the way


Congrats mate. on the cycle i mean, not the baby haha! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Good to see you've got your game face on :thumbup1: Hope you're well.


hi darling! Yep head is screwed back on. had a lot of sh1t on but hopefully getting through it all now!

I'm good. you started back training properly now?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Good luck mate!!


yep i'm back now! Going to try and post more on here now. hows you? i miss you x



Dan94 said:


> Best of luck mate, good to see you back!


cheers Dan! as said i'm back now!



andymc88 said:


> Good luck mate bet you'll smash it, hope your mate gets well soon. Looking in good nick to


Cheers Andy! Hope things are good with you

So the plan for the next few weeks is to stay lean. i've been doing keto and its worked a right treat for me! So looks like i've found the best way to cut. Then when i'm back from Poland i'm going to do a lean recomp as i dont want to get overly fat. I think i'll look at trying to peak at around 105kg and then probably diet down to 90kg on stage


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> hi darling! Yep head is screwed back on. had a lot of sh1t on but hopefully getting through it all now!
> 
> I'm good. you started back training properly now?


Ahh, that's good to hear.

Yep, same here, heads back in the game properly, training hard, loving it and still in one piece, ha! Focused on competing next April/May so that's given me focus and just really got that passion back in me now, finally!!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

yay i thought u died :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> yep i'm back now! Going to try and post more on here now. hows you? i miss you x


Did you stop the high Tren cycle then?

All good thanks mate, 8 weeks today I've been cruising - boring lol

Aww miss you too


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Great to see you back @liam0810!!!

Your delts and traps are ridiculous!

Good luck mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Ahh, that's good to hear.
> 
> Yep, same here, heads back in the game properly, training hard, loving it and still in one piece, ha! Focused on competing next April/May so that's given me focus and just really got that passion back in me now, finally!!


Glad you're back on it and if you're doing a local show round April/may you may see me there. We can tan each other up!



Lukehh said:


> yay i thought u died :lol:


Hahaha nearly a few times mate on heavy sessions but I've pulled through!



TELBOR said:


> Did you stop the high Tren cycle then?
> 
> All good thanks mate, 8 weeks today I've been cruising - boring lol
> 
> Aww miss you too


I did mate as I felt like sh1t! So I stopped gear about 8-9 weeks ago and started 3 weeks ago on 2ml test, 2ml mast and 100mg winny just when dieting down.

Dropped now to just sus e7d for a while and then going to use npp and oxy's for the first time!



Sharpy76 said:


> Great to see you back @liam0810!!!
> 
> Your delts and traps are ridiculous!
> 
> Good luck mate


Mate they're gonna get bigger! Started training traps again now and delts have gotta get bigger!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello  hadn't seen you in a while lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Leg session done and went for a high rep session!

Single leg press superset with wide leg press

100 x 20 each leg and 20 wide

120 x 15 and 20 wide

140 x 10 and 15 wide

Squats shoulder width

40 x 50

60 x 40

100 x 30 RP

120 x 20 RP

140'x 10 RP

Was ruined after these!

Bulgarian splits squats with DB's

22's each hand x 12/12

22 x 10/10

34 x 8/8

40 x 3 fail! / 2 fail!

Seated leg curls

35 x 50

45 x 40

55 x 30

65 x 20

75 x 10

90 x 6

Leg extensions

100 x 12

100 x 10

100 x 12 triple drop set

Done and dusted.

Going to hit hams again Friday morning with more calves


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Look in great shape, slightly orange but great shape mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Hello  hadn't seen you in a while lol


Hi mate! Had a little hiatus from here whilst had a lot going on! But I'm back now to argue with you about IIfym haha!

You good pal?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ryker said:


> Look in great shape, slightly orange but great shape mate.
> 
> :thumbup1:


The orange is a new thing I'm trying out. Do you not think its working? Ha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

100kg for 30 rep squats? Fcuk that mate lol and yes your looking very towie haha


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

liam0810 said:


> The orange is a new thing I'm trying out. Do you not think its working? Ha


If you are looking to do a morph tribute it could be good!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Leg session done and went for a high rep session!
> 
> Single leg press superset with wide leg press
> 
> ...


Thats a hell of a lot of leg work, and 3 PR's :bounce:

welcome back mate, looking good :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Hi mate! Had a little hiatus from here whilst had a lot going on! But I'm back now to argue with you about IIfym haha!
> 
> You good pal?


I'm great mate, glad to see you back!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats a hell of a lot of leg work, and 3 PR's :bounce:
> 
> welcome back mate, looking good :thumb:


That's rest pauses mate! Not PR's! I wish haha!

Yeah a lot of work but I need to as they need to grow!!!

Woke up this morning and legs and glutes are sore but my knees are in bits! Just on the stepper now for 20mins and then biceps


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cousin said he saw you at BP at the weekend mate, said you're looking in awesome shape


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 100kg for 30 rep squats? Fcuk that mate lol and yes your looking very towie haha


It was rest paused mate. think 15,6,6,3. killed me haha!

and thanks i'm going for the Joey Essex look!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Cousin said he saw you at BP at the weekend mate, said you're looking in awesome shape


yeah mate had a good chat with him. i'm feeling ok at the moment in myself. Probably just looking about right with condition. Always want to be bigger but if i get leaner than now then i get the dreaded aids face! haha!

You good mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

He said it was a good catch up

I'm doing ok mate, still recovering from Magaluf at the weekend... the place was hit HARD!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> He said it was a good catch up
> 
> I'm doing ok mate, still recovering from Magaluf at the weekend... the place was hit HARD!


haha mate i cant handle Magaluf anymore, it was too young last time! actually you've probably gone the right time of the year!

i've got krakow in 5 weeks for a stag and ibiza end of sept. Doing Parklife on 6th June. You'd love that mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> haha mate i cant handle Magaluf anymore, it was too young last time! actually you've probably gone the right time of the year!
> 
> i've got krakow in 5 weeks for a stag and ibiza end of sept. Doing Parklife on 6th June. You'd love that mate!


Magaluf still doesn't take any prissoners! You know you're doing good when you and your mates get the bottle in at Ocean Beach and one of the blokes from TOWIE comes over and says "Can I party with you lot?" haha

Never been to Krakow, will have to have a word with you after as could do a weekender there sometime.

Just booked all my tickets and sh1t for ibiza, got a VIP table for PACHA again and just can't wait to get over there.

Think I've just seen that one of my friends is dj'in at Parklife, might have to belt over and see what it's about


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Magaluf still doesn't take any prissoners! You know you're doing good when you and your mates get the bottle in at Ocean Beach and one of the blokes from TOWIE comes over and says "Can I party with you lot?" haha
> 
> Never been to Krakow, will have to have a word with you after as could do a weekender there sometime.
> 
> ...


mate get over to Parklife, i'm there on the saturday.

Have a look at the line up

Line-Up - PARKLIFE 2015 - June 6th & 7th

was it one of the gay lads off TOWIE? bet you "partied" with him hard didnt you ha

Is Benji still working in Magaluf? he's huge!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gonna try and make it over for parklife, remember seeing the billboards for it when me and my bro were working in manchester

it was Lockie from TOWIE, top bloke tbh and such a good laugh. There was a gay PR there though who offered to suck me off if I went into his bar, I just told him a couple of free shots would be enough lol

Yeah he's still there, hes like something from WWE lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

popping in to say im alive hi!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Gonna try and make it over for parklife, remember seeing the billboards for it when me and my bro were working in manchester
> 
> it was Lockie from TOWIE, top bloke tbh and such a good laugh. There was a gay PR there though who offered to suck me off if I went into his bar, I just told him a couple of free shots would be enough lol
> 
> Yeah he's still there, hes like something from WWE lol


i'd of took the suck mate. what happens in maga stays in maga! ha!

mate Benji is massive but such a nice bloke!

yeah get on parklife and let me know and we'll meet up!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> popping in to say im alive hi!


i'm glad you're alive. have you had the leg amputated yet?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So had a bit of a cheat meal last night, chickena and lamb kebab on pitta, with some chips and choc chip muffin with ice cream. Nothing too bad and wont make much difference to me.

Did 25mins on stepper this morning and 20mins on triceps. training back later.

Going to start my recomp from 2 weeks monday. cant bloody wait now!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i'm glad you're alive. have you had the leg amputated yet?


yes im now the bionic man and can run fast if i wanted. (i dont like moving to much)



good weekend at BP?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> yes im now the bionic man and can run fast if i wanted. (i dont like moving to much)
> 
> 
> 
> good weekend at BP?


i would of prefferred you to have a wooden peg like a pirate!

BP was good, not sleeping for 46 hours wasnt haha!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i would of prefferred you to have a wooden peg like a pirate!
> 
> BP was good, not sleeping for 46 hours wasnt haha!


yes **** that

u catch up with scott or anyone?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> yes **** that
> 
> u catch up with scott or anyone?


yeah mate i caught up with Scott. Should of caught up with Will & Claire but i missed them at the Ironworks on saturday coz i was working late. Caught up with a few others i've not seen in ages as well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So had a bit of a cheat meal last night, chickena and lamb kebab on pitta, with some chips and choc chip muffin with ice cream. Nothing too bad and wont make much difference to me.
> 
> Did 25mins on stepper this morning and 20mins on triceps. training back later.
> 
> Going to start my recomp from 2 weeks monday. cant bloody wait now!


What you running for it mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What you running for it mate?


the plan is

300-400mg NPP

750mg test e

50mg oxy a day

50mg primo a day

3iu slin pre-workout - if i remember. issue with this is how long can it be out of the fridge for as i train straight after work?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Last nights session was back and i loved it!

Rack pulls from knees

200 x 12

240 x 10

280 x 8

300 x 6

defo go more next week

one arm db rows

55 x 12

75 x 10

75 x 10

50 x 20

seated row with rope - full stretch

stack x 12 x 4

plate loaded wide grip pulldowns

100 x 15

130 x 10

160 x 8

190 x 6 with triple drop set

db pullovers

65 x 3 - had to stop as elbows in bits

underhand pulldowns

60 x 12

75 x 10

80 x 8

that was back done and felt good. 15mins on treadmill and home.

this morning did 20mins stepper and 5 x 20 single leg curls no rest between legs and heavy ab crunches.

later is chest


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> the plan is
> 
> 300-400mg NPP
> 
> ...


Never had mine in a fridge mate lol

Just keep it in a pocket in your gym bag


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Never had mine in a fridge mate lol
> 
> Just keep it in a pocket in your gym bag


i'll try that mate. ta princess


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So weekend was decent.

went to NABBA on saturday to watch my mate in Class 1 and he came 4th which i think was a travesty. i had him at 2nd. his prep coach got it wrong on the day giving him a dyazide at 2pm!! flattened him out and he's gutted. think he's going to do IBFA next weekend.

On saturday i trained arms and did






4 rounds of that progressively heavier each set

the Rope hammers 4 sets and 4 sets of rope pushdowns

also 5 x 20 on calf raises

Sunday i went to the gym again with my mate but i was too fcuked to do anything. I defo needed a rest as body and mind just felt drained so i didnt do much and rested up before going out sunday night for a few drinks.

I'm really enjoying training hard and the dieting but also still having a good social life as well. For me i think its important to get a healthy balance between being dedicated in the gym but also making sure you make time for friends and family. In the past i've not done that and regret it.

yesterday i had the day off diet and training but was back in this morning for 30 mins fasted on the treadmill and 15mins tricep blast.

Delts later


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Dyazide on the day (insert shocked face) WHY?!?!?! No wonder he was flat, thats like trying to fill a sink up without the plug in

With you on the balance front too mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Dyazide on the day (insert shocked face) WHY?!?!?! No wonder he was flat, thats like trying to fill a sink up without the plug in
> 
> With you on the balance front too mate


yeah mate it fcuked him. i think coz he messed up with his fat loading and carbs over the 24 hours he tried to get it back with using Dyazide!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Had a decent weekend and ended up not being so quiet. Went out Saturday at 4pm and got to bed at 7am. Yesterday had a day off diet (actually I did Saturday as well!). Didn't eat loads but was very carby!

Got a few pics Saturday morning after training arms fasted































One thing about booze. It dries you out in the morning!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Also been speaking to a lad who's very clued up on S&C and powerlifting as thought to try and bring legs up I'd try powerlifting.

So plan is

Deep squats twice a week and fronts once a week.

Plan tonight is legs so will be

Leg extensions and leg curls to get them warmed up then

5 x 5 deep heavy squats

Stiff leg deads 3 x 8

4 sets bodyweight lunges

Goblet squats 3 x 10

Then Wednesday I'll do 8x3 on squats and some leg curls

Friday or Saturday will be front squats as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

3rd photo....

FULLHOMO


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> 3rd photo....
> 
> FULLHOMO


yep **** as fcuk! ha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> 3rd photo....
> 
> FULLHOMO


yep **** as fcuk! ha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

so thought i'd give a little info on diet from next monday

will be starting on 3800 cals, meals 1-3 pro/fats, meals 4-6 (around training) pro/carbs and last meal pro/fats.

carbs will be 300g and will be ramped up as the weeks progress but will stay around training.

slin will be used after say 6 weeks pre-workout.

water will be the usual 6 litres, vit c @ 2000mg and joint support used as well


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs done and been on couch now for an hour and legs are getting more sore!

Deep squats

60 x 12

80 x 10

100 x 8

140 x 6

140 x 6

150 x 5

150 x 5

Db stiff deads (no bb free)

50's x 10 x 3

Goblet bench squats - 3 sec pause at bottom

50 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 10 and 15 bodyweight reps

Leg extension

Stack x 12

Stack x 11

Stack x 10 x 2

Bodyweight lunges

20 each leg x 3

10 mins on stepper and done!

Was happy with the 150 x 5 on the deep squats.

I'll be aiming for at least 160 on the 8 sets of 3 later in the week.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Left knee is in bits this morning! But my sleeves have turned up today so will hopefully help a little. I need to get to the physio though really.










Doms in quads which I'm happy about. Going to hit them again tomorrow.

Later is chest and triceps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Left knee is in bits this morning! But my sleeves have turned up today so will hopefully help a little. I need to get to the physio though really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too big for your legs lol

Mate my knees are broke  Legs and football are giving me grief constantly, but used a support last week and was all good 

May do legs every other week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Had a decent weekend and ended up not being so quiet. Went out Saturday at 4pm and got to bed at 7am. Yesterday had a day off diet (actually I did Saturday as well!). Didn't eat loads but was very carby!
> 
> Got a few pics Saturday morning after training arms fasted
> 
> ...


Do you even back day.....Jesus lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Too big for your legs lol
> 
> Mate my knees are broke  Legs and football are giving me grief constantly, but used a support last week and was all good
> 
> May do legs every other week


yeah what do you need legs for? haha!

hows the high tren treating you?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Do you even back day.....Jesus lol


haha mate if i miss a session a week its usually back! need to ge the thickness up on it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> haha mate if i miss a session a week its usually back! need to ge the thickness up on it!


Lol it's huge


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> yeah what do you need legs for? haha!
> 
> hows the high tren treating you?


Lol

I've been cruising 12 weeks today ya daft sod


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lol it's huge


wish girls said the same about other parts of me!



TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I've been cruising 12 weeks today ya daft sod


what was the link you sent on whatsapp to me then?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> wish girls said the same about other parts of me!
> 
> what was the link you sent on whatsapp to me then?!


lol that was a high tren success story


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> lol that was a high tren success story


haha ok! i went to open it but had to log in on my phone and couldnt be ar$ed. went on tapatalk and couldnt find it!

whats your plans next then princess?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> haha ok! i went to open it but had to log in on my phone and couldnt be ar$ed. went on tapatalk and couldnt find it!
> 
> whats your plans next then princess?


Lol

Here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/5616890-post1.html

New cycle starts tomorrow morning 

30 day blast


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/5616890-post1.html
> 
> ...


well thats upset me quite a bit coz he looks awesome haha!

i think if i did high tren again i'd run high dose of eq for my apetite.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> well thats upset me quite a bit coz he looks awesome haha!
> 
> i think if i did high tren again i'd run high dose of eq for my apetite.


I know lol

You'd have to do something, is it acid that stops you eating or just lack of appetite?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> I know lol
> 
> You'd have to do something, is it acid that stops you eating or just lack of appetite?


lack of apetite really mate, never suffered from acid really


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> lack of apetite really mate, never suffered from acid really


Have you ever found EQ helps ? I used it for about 8-10 weeks and I can't say it did tbh


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Have you ever found EQ helps ? I used it for about 8-10 weeks and I can't say it did tbh


never used it mate. PLus i think it needs to be ran for a lot longer than 8-10 weeks, think like 15 weeks


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Decent chest session last night as i might have my training partner Danny back after over a year long hiatus!

incline smith press

100 x 12

140 x 10

160 x 6

170 x 3

pec dec

1/2 x 20

2/3 x 15

stack x 10

incline BB press

120 x 12

160 x 4 drop 120 x 10, 60 x 20

cables crossovers from bottom

4 plates x 15

5 x 12

6 x 10 drop 3 x 12

cables crossovers superset push ups

6 x 12 / push ups x 20

6 x 10 / push x 20

7 x 8 / push x 20

straight bar pushdowns

1/2 stack x 15

3/4 stack x 12

stack x 10

stack x 11

seated calf raises - slow up and slow down

50 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 8

110 x 6


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Amazing back!!! #nohomo


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Don't try and drag me off to a ghey bar when I meet you next month @liam0810!!

Actually, if I've had a couple, I'll be game, although the missus might have something to say


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't try and drag me off to a ghey bar when I meet you next month @liam0810!!
> 
> Actually, if I've had a couple, I'll be game, although the missus might have something to say


Bet you would lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't try and drag me off to a ghey bar when I meet you next month @liam0810!!
> 
> Actually, if I've had a couple, I'll be game, although the missus might have something to say


mate are you at Will's wedding? if so class!!!

Sh1t i better get some size on me by then!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i've not trained for 3 days as had a heavy few days at Parklife and then yesterday i decided to have a full on cheat day and consumed about 8000 cals and could of ate more!

Today i'm feeling a little worse for wear but it was well worth it!

last night did my first jab of my new course. I'm gonna stay dieting this week to get the sh1t off me from weekend and then crack on properly on Monday.

Was up this morning and did 30mins cardio and later i'll be training hams/calves/biceps as my knee is in bits till i see the physio on thursday about it.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> mate are you at Will's wedding? if so class!!!
> 
> Sh1t i better get some size on me by then!


I am mate!

I get back from Turkey that day, drop the kids off then I'll be driving down with the missus for the evening.

Don't worry mate, I'll be a fat watery mess from all the sh!t I've ate and drank on hols lol!

Looking forward to it pal


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I am mate!
> 
> I get back from Turkey that day, drop the kids off then I'll be driving down with the missus for the evening.
> 
> ...


mate you'll not eat for like 4 hours and be ripped you cnut!

it'll be a good laugh mate! i'm thinking of staying down the saturday as well yet!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So i've not trained for 3 days as had a heavy few days at Parklife and then yesterday i decided to have a full on cheat day and consumed about 8000 cals and could of ate more!
> 
> Today i'm feeling a little worse for wear but it was well worth it!
> 
> ...


Few of my mates went Parklife said it was absolutely sick. Dj EZ looked like he tore the place apart from a video i've seen...he was at a club in Sheffield Sat night where I went and jesus christttttttttttt :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Few of my mates went Parklife said it was absolutely sick. Dj EZ looked like he tore the place apart from a video i've seen...he was at a club in Sheffield Sat night where I went and jesus christttttttttttt :lol:


Mate it was class! Been looking at other festivals to do this year and might do Mint in Leeds in September. Have you been mate? @RACK i'm sure you've been? didnt you get smacked last time?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Mate it was class! Been looking at other festivals to do this year and might do Mint in Leeds in September. Have you been mate? @RACK i'm sure you've been? didnt you get smacked last time?


CREAMFIELDS!!!!!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> CREAMFIELDS!!!!!!!


Creamfields Ibiza is where it's at!!

Got VIP table booked for my stag do


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> mate you'll not eat for like 4 hours and be ripped you cnut!
> 
> it'll be a good laugh mate! i'm thinking of staying down the saturday as well yet!


I'd love to stay the Saturday night too, (probably need it to recover lol) but we have to get back cos of the sproggs, they always ruin my fun!

But yeah, should be good mate. No doubt very messy lol.

Not looking forward to driving back on Saturday, hanging out of me ar$e!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Creamfields Ibiza is where it's at!!
> 
> Got VIP table booked for my stag do


I really want to try and go!! All my mates are being boring ****s or skint :lol: Its radio 1's weekend the same weekend as well isn't it!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I really want to try and go!! All my mates are being boring ****s or skint  Its radio 1's weekend the same weekend as well isn't it!


Sure is mate. Their 20th anniversary in Ibiza and have parties on all weekend with Creamfieds at Ushuaia on the Saturday.

My bro knows the events manager and got us a VIP table for €200 each.

Pretty decent seeing as you get 4 litres of spirits and unlimited mixers.

Got tickets for Space on Sunday too!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

send my regards to will on his wedding day. thats come round quick


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Sure is mate. Their 20th anniversary in Ibiza and have parties on all weekend with Creamfieds at Ushuaia on the Saturday.
> 
> My bro knows the events manager and got us a VIP table for €200 each.
> 
> ...


That's a really good deal that mate! Really really good infact!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Mate it was class! Been looking at other festivals to do this year and might do Mint in Leeds in September. Have you been mate? @RACK i'm sure you've been? didnt you get smacked last time?


No not been to any festivals this year, wanting to do Creamfields though looks immense. Drop a few pills and worlds your oyster haha! Sure RACK is from Rotherham same as me, he might know the club i'm on about in Sheff called 'Tank' if he's into that sorta music.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> That's a really good deal that mate! Really really good infact!


Standard ticket entry is €80

Was well happy when he told me


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Mate it was class! Been looking at other festivals to do this year and might do Mint in Leeds in September. Have you been mate? @RACK i'm sure you've been? didnt you get smacked last time?


LOL yeah mate, decided to have a bit of a heated debate with 3 chavs........ a bottle and a boot in my face



I'm off to MINT this year as well though, went last year and loved it. Think it's a full weekender this year, so I'll prob be a tramp in a tent

Get yourself to Cocoon in the park on the 11th of July in Leeds! Now there's a fcuked up day! I'm not that into deep/tech house but it's an awesome crowd and there's plenty of errrrrrm supplements going round 

I get back from Ibiza on the 8th so won't have even recovered before going there lol

Cocoon In The Park Official Site - Tickets, News, & more.. : Cocoon In The Park


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

RACK said:


> LOL yeah mate, decided to have a bit of a heated debate with 3 chavs........ a bottle and a boot in my face
> 
> View attachment 173045
> 
> ...


Fvcking chavvy [email protected]'s!

Still smiling like a trooper though pal


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking chavvy [email protected]'s!
> 
> Still smiling like a trooper though pal


Haha, I was well drunk mate. I couldn't have taken 1 of them nevermind 3. We all get the sh1t kicked out of us at some point I guess.

I remember a girl saying "You've just been hammered, are you ok?" Me being me replied with "Am I still good looking?", she said yes and I just bust the big grin out and said "Then I'm ok darlin" 

I had a proper shoe print behind my ear where one booted me as I'd slipped down onto my knee, funniest thing was I still had one by the neck. I bet it was hillarious to see


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Creamfields Ibiza is where it's at!!
> 
> Got VIP table booked for my stag do


I'm in Ibiza in September for the closing parties! on a stag do and only know the stag ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'd love to stay the Saturday night too, (probably need it to recover lol) but we have to get back cos of the sproggs, they always ruin my fun!
> 
> But yeah, should be good mate. No doubt very messy lol.
> 
> Not looking forward to driving back on Saturday, hanging out of me ar$e!


thats why i'm thinking i might stay the saturday as well, so i dont have to drive 300 miles home rough!



Sambuca said:


> send my regards to will on his wedding day. thats come round quick


Will do mate x



Dan TT said:


> No not been to any festivals this year, wanting to do Creamfields though looks immense. Drop a few pills and worlds your oyster haha! Sure RACK is from Rotherham same as me, he might know the club i'm on about in Sheff called 'Tank' if he's into that sorta music.


haha mate i was doing that on saturday. Kept getting told i was the happiest man in the world coz i didnt stop smiling all day! my face was killing me on sunday haha!

i think from this pic you can tell the kind of state i was in haha!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I'm in Ibiza in September for the closing parties! on a stag do and only know the stag ha!


After a few E's everbody is friends ha ha


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> haha mate i was doing that on saturday. Kept getting told i was the happiest man in the world coz i didnt stop smiling all day! my face was killing me on sunday haha!
> 
> i think from this pic you can tell the kind of state i was in haha!
> 
> View attachment 173046


Hahaha! The famous pill grin, I get it every time a pill is dropped and doesn't go for hours on end especially if a session kicks off! Like the shades too, a must for day time raves.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> After a few E's everbody is friends ha ha


haha i made a lot of friends on saturday!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Hahaha! The famous pill grin, I get it every time a pill is dropped and doesn't go for hours on end especially if a session kicks off! Like the shades too, a must for day time raves.


the shades stayed on till i got into the comfort of my own home at midnight haha!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> thats why i'm thinking i might stay the saturday as well, so i dont have to drive 300 miles home rough!
> 
> Will do mate x
> 
> ...


That pics ace, special face, ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> That pics ace, special face, ha!


Haha yeah I was feeling very special at that point! You must have some ropey pics from Benidorm!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Haha yeah I was feeling very special at that point! You must have some ropey pics from Benidorm!


Ha ha, way too many including a pic with a midget stripper dude, I felt well tall!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, way too many including a pic with a midget stripper dude, I felt well tall!


I seen a midget security guard! In the state I was it was the greatest thing I'd ever seen!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I seen a midget security guard! In the state I was it was the greatest thing I'd ever seen!


No way! I'm all for short people but what would he do if it kicked off?! Bizarre!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> No way! I'm all for short people but what would he do if it kicked off?! Bizarre!


Everyone was too loved up to fight haha


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I seen a midget security guard! In the state I was it was the greatest thing I'd ever seen!


How did that fcuk your head in a pilled up mess?!? would have sent me over edge :lol: maybe thats cos i drop one too many haha!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Everyone was too loved up to fight haha


It's a good job really!

Did you see that muscley midget guy at Body power, he was awesome, reckon he would've blown your mind in that state, ha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> It's a good job really!
> 
> Did you see that muscley midget guy at Body power, he was awesome, reckon he would've blown your mind in that state, ha!


tbh i wasnt in a good state at BP either as i hadnt slept before i worked there! So seeing him with the horrors would of probably made me cry!



Dan TT said:


> How did that fcuk your head in a pilled up mess?!? would have sent me over edge :lol: maybe thats cos i drop one too many haha!


i was in a good state mate as i kept dropping half every couple hours. although a girl said that when i was back at mine and lying in my dogs bed, girating my hips with a permanent smile/pout on my face. She also said i was looking at my hand for 5 minutes giggling! hahaha!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> tbh i wasnt in a good state at BP either as i hadnt slept before i worked there! So seeing him with the horrors would of probably made me cry!
> 
> i was in a good state mate as i kept dropping half every couple hours. although a girl said that when i was back at mine and lying in my dogs bed, girating my hips with a permanent smile/pout on my face. She also said i was looking at my hand for 5 minutes giggling! hahaha!


Half every couple of hours is that? :lol: My mate once did 14 pills (strong aswell) in an 8 hour massive event at night...he came out of the paramedics room swinging his t-shirt in the air pill grinning and trying to drop MORE pills but they wouldn't let him. I have never seen a man as wired, his eyes were rolling into the back of his head like the Undertaker does.

Fcuk knows how he didn't die that night, paramedics suggested he went to A&E but he wanted to carry on partying...and he did for another 2 days!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dan TT said:


> Half every couple of hours is that?  My mate once did 14 pills (strong aswell) in an 8 hour massive event at night...he came out of the paramedics room swinging his t-shirt in the air pill grinning and trying to drop MORE pills but they wouldn't let him. I have never seen a man as wired, his eyes were rolling into the back of his head like the Undertaker does.
> 
> Fcuk knows how he didn't die that night, paramedics suggested he went to A&E but he wanted to carry on partying...and he did for another 2 days!


Hardcore, just the way I like it ha ha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i've again been sh1t with my updates but i've been a write off for 10 days! went to krakow on a stag last weekend which was awesome and then last tuesday i got a chinese and have been ill ever since! Even had to take my first day off sick in 4 years i was that bad! Tried to train a few times but was no good and tbh probably set myself back.

knee is still bad and got up this morning and trained quads but just light to see how it was

leg extension

1/2 stack x 15

2/3 stack x 12

3/4 stack x 12

stack x 8

deep squats

60 x 12

80 x 10

100 x 10

130 x 8

leg press

200 x 20

200 x 15

200 x 12

that was it as didnt want to do much more.

Been so busy with work and also my online coaching seems to be doing quite well! I dont do any advertising for it so must be doing something right as i'm going on receommendations!

so after being ill i'm just trying to get back into swing of things.

got the wedding of the year on friday of Will @Bad Alan and Claire @queenie. Now both are in prep so if i get there and there's not a carb in site i'm fcuking off to nandos and then Brighton beach front for ice cream and doughnuts!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The vids and pics from Krakow were p1ss funny mate 

Give my love to Will and Queenie, I'll be dying in ibiza from tomorrow til next wednesday


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> The vids and pics from Krakow were p1ss funny mate
> 
> Give my love to Will and Queenie, I'll be dying in ibiza from tomorrow til next wednesday


It was class mate and i was suprised how friendly polish birds (not strippers!) were in clubs! And they were in the majority fit!

Yeah i will mate, weather looks like its gonna be good so should be a good day. Will might even smile! ha!

You're a lucky cnut pal! Wish i was going!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fcuk me every time i come on here its full of more cnuts then before. its actually quite impressive that some outdo themselves by getting even more cnutish!

what the fcuk is happening to this site? it used to be a great site and now its just full of trolls and cnuts. so so many cnuts on here.

No wonder i hardly bother posting on here anymore. bring back the good old days!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me every time i come on here its full of more cnuts then before. its actually quite impressive that some outdo themselves by getting even more cnutish!
> 
> what the fcuk is happening to this site? it used to be a great site and now its just full of trolls and cnuts. so so many cnuts on here.
> 
> No wonder i hardly bother posting on here anymore. bring back the good old days!


Gone down hill in the six months ive been on here mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

A1243R said:


> Gone down hill in the six months ive been on here mate


its p1ss poor mate. such a shame as well as i learnt so much on here over the years, now all i learn is how much of a cnut certain members are


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Gone down hill in the six months ive been on here mate


It's gone down hill these last few years mate, lost some great members.

Members who post from experience, not a document they've read online.

Seriously, some veterans of the game have gone.

Liam knows who I mean, Milky, Big Dave, Uriel, Flinty, Ginger Ben, Dutch Scott and many more.

TM has all the good guys on it, they nip all the know-it-alls in the bud when they can't back up what's shooting out their mouth.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@TELBOR you da biggest kent here meight


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me every time i come on here its full of more cnuts then before. its actually quite impressive that some outdo themselves by getting even more cnutish!
> 
> what the fcuk is happening to this site? it used to be a great site and now its just full of trolls and cnuts. so so many cnuts on here.
> 
> No wonder i hardly bother posting on here anymore. bring back the good old days!


Their are a lot of idiots on here most of which let's face it don't look like they train

It's embrassing tbh.

Used to be a lot of class competitors on here


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> @TELBOR you da biggest kent here meight


What do I win?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> What do I win?


A signed dick pic


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Their are a lot of idiots on here most of which let's face it don't look like they train
> 
> It's embrassing tbh.
> 
> Used to be a lot of class competitors on here


Agreed, shame.

I mean Aaron has come back and the guy is a freak, only a few of us following his journal! ?

Pretty sure he's voted top physique on here somewhere.....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> A signed dick pic


A training session with Bonzi or whatever hes called


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Agreed, shame.
> 
> I mean Aaron has come back and the guy is a freak, only a few of us following his journal! ?
> 
> Pretty sure he's voted top physique on here somewhere.....


Aaron as in bulk?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> A training session with Bonzi or whatever hes called


I offered rob a chance to train with me and he turned me down what a kent.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> I offered rob a chance to train with me and he turned me down what a kent.


mate rob died the day he stopped using me as a coach. i know i'm sh1t but i still want loyalty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Aaron as in bulk?


Yes mate.



TommyBananas said:


> I offered rob a chance to train with me and he turned me down what a kent.


Couldn't be àrsed to drive across 



liam0810 said:


> mate rob died the day he stopped using me as a coach. i know i'm sh1t but i still want loyalty


This is true


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me every time i come on here its full of more cnuts then before. its actually quite impressive that some outdo themselves by getting even more cnutish!
> 
> what the fcuk is happening to this site? it used to be a great site and now its just full of trolls and cnuts. so so many cnuts on here.
> 
> No wonder i hardly bother posting on here anymore. bring back the good old days!


So just to clarify,you suspect there might be a cvnt or two is this forum


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> So just to clarify,you suspect there might be a cvnt or two is this forum


only one or two as the rest are such lovely helpful people who are not too quick to judge or put someone down at all


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> only one or two as the rest are such lovely helpful people who are not too quick to judge or put someone down at all


I still find good advice on here,just have to sort through all the arguments and handbags first.

You got a start date in mind yet?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> I still find good advice on here,just have to sort through all the arguments and handbags first.
> 
> You got a start date in mind yet?


questionnaire sent mate. i know we've worked before but just to make sure i've got everything again.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

and is there any point me even putting anything in here about training or should we just all argue?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> and is there any point me even putting anything in here about training or should we just all argue?


Do you even lift?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Do you even lift?


whats lift mean?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> whats lift mean?


It means come on a bodybuilding forum to talk about everything but bodybuilding


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> It means come on a bodybuilding forum to talk about everything but bodybuilding


this is a bodybuilding forum? well fcuk me you would never of guessed!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> this is a bodybuilding forum? well fcuk me you would never of guessed!


I know


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So today is a sad day as i've told @TheProteinWorks i can no longer be a rep for them.

The reason is that i've just become disillusioned with this forum and feel that they need a rep who can spend more time on here and put up with reading so much bullsh1t from so many cnuts on here. i've said god knows how many times about this site going down the sh1tter and its a big shame. It seems those who run it do not seem to care too much about the material posted but more about the amount of users on here and for me that's a very sad state of affairs.

i will keep using TPW as i still think they are the best supp company about and the products are top quailty.

i dont think i'll be posting much on here anymore but will pop on every now and then.

i'm pretty gutted it has gone like this as used to love this forum

cheers

liam


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to read that Mate.

Ill drop you an email.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Sorry to read that Mate.
> 
> Ill drop you an email.


yeah drop me a message mate, as want to keep in contact with you and a few others on here


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> So today is a sad day as i've told @TheProteinWorks i can no longer be a rep for them.
> 
> The reason is that i've just become disillusioned with this forum and feel that they need a rep who can spend more time on here and put up with reading so much bullsh1t from so many cnuts on here. i've said god knows how many times about this site going down the sh1tter and its a big shame. It seems those who run it do not seem to care too much about the material posted but more about the amount of users on here and for me that's a very sad state of affairs.
> 
> ...


I agree thats why i cant even be arsed to help anyone really. just opens yourself up for trolling fk em


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Real shame mate but I do completely agree, majority of people are complete knobs on here now


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

> I agree thats why i cant even be arsed to help anyone really. just opens yourself up for trolling fk em


it does mate. Its a shame really. cnuts everywhere!


----------

